# New Double Word Game 13



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Next word is Y

Yellow Yarns

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Silky satin 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nearly new


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Woollen waistcoat T


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Table topper R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roof rafter R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rolling Rapids


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sterling silver R


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Rabid rabbit
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twist n turn N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Town


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nasty Nick


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keyhole Kate E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eat eccles (cakes)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausages on sticks S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sardine sandwich


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

hefty heroes

s


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slippery Sam

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry for the multiple posts. There was an update to my system a couple of days ago and have been having several different issues since. Again, am sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Many moons

S to you!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

South Seas


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sesame Seeds..S


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Smoked salmon
N


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

New necklace E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy Everyone...E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ebony Etagere E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant evening-gown N


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice Nanna A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

absolutely amazing


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous George. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting Ernestine E


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Every evening G


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Glamour Girl


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Lucky Lulu

U to you


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

upset Ursula


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Attic 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Catty Connie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early Eric C


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

contentious crocheter

R to you


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty robot T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tormented thoughts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Swift sweep P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Playful Pet

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

topsy turvy


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Yellow yacht T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Y-shaped yurt T


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Smirky smile


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Terrible Two's S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sherbet sweet T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Taco Tuesday..Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yeast T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

T-shirt Top..P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Precious pet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tinker tailor


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal Rabbitry Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

young yuppie


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enough Energy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday Youth..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Half hitch. H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Smelly Socks S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stinky Smell. L


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Loose lips S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Metrogal said:


> Loose lips S


Sink ships. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stay sober


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid replies S


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Wet Weather


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rather rainy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yearling Yak K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiss me Kwik


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen knife E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

electric engraver


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red, red rose E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

East Elm (Street) 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmalade madeleine E (small cake)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everton Echo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Opening Overture E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elegant Evening..G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gown N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Nighties..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sober sides S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk Sheets..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sexy song


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green goddess S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Sundress...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

striped shirt


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tricoloured Tie. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

expensive ear-ring


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gold garniture E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eat exclusively


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yarn N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

near normal


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lop lolly Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yachting Yuppies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toast n T'soup' for lunch today Joan
P :sm01:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proper Posh. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

high hopes


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Stash 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

helping hand


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dribble E

Lunch was scrambled egg at 2.30 - couldn't stop the bleeding!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Don't dribble E
> 
> Lunch was scrambled egg at 2.30 - couldn't stop the bleeding!!


Have you rinsed your mouth with cold salt water ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eileens etchings


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Eileens etchings


Sore spot T

Told not to for 24 Hours because of dislodging the clot, but to apply pressure.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tormenting tooth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hour! R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rolling round


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dopey dwarf F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Father Fred


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Deli...I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Invisible Ink 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kinky Ken


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nightmare Nurse..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

evening exercise


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ease Edge..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

English Equestrian N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nonsense Narrative. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Every Effort


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tall Ted


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Dipping


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Growing Geraniums S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sowing seeds


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sod Stream M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Music. C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

coloured condom [sorry to lower the tone} :sm12: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My my madam!! M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

many moons ...ago :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: 

S or O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ovaltine often N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

night nurse


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every evening G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Gatsby


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yummy Yakult T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tommy Tucker


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Risky Rash


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hairy hound D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daves dandruff


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fruit flan N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nells nectarine


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elsie's earrings S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sams sausage


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating eggs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sardine sandwich


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ham hock K


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitting Knots S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sage stuffing G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gravy granules


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp scratch H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

happy holidays


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sometime Soon


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

not now


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet wipes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

starry skies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sliding skater R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rolls Royce -- mine's in the garage :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Expense..E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Equal Earnings S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slipper socks


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Shop. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

penny pinching


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Rolls Royce -- mine's in the garage :sm02: :sm16:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm11:

Extra event T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tommy Trinder :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Reader..R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red-Shag Rug


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

girly gifts


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shameful Secrets..s


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sea shells on seashore ..E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Extra Easy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ying & Yang


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Georgy girl L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lucky lad


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dear Diary Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hobby horse


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evidence Entry..Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Evidence Entry..Y


Young Yeti I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iconic Inn


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nesting Nightingale E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eagles egg


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gooey gunge E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eskimos esky. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

YMCA Youth A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aiding & abetting


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gambling & Guzzling. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy guts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sloppy Slob. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big bargain N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nifty nabber


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rickety ramp P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Panda 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple appetiser R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rumpy rumpy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yucky Yucca A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

artificial agent


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tin top P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pride & prejudice


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elfin ears S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slow start


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Tramp...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peanut patty Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yorkshire yurt


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Tom Terrific C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate crunch H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Helping Hand D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dopey Dwarf F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frumpy fashion


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nesting Need..D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dream Diet. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Tomato


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overripe Orange. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

evening entertainment


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tears S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sticks n Stones. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Smooth skin


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nautical notes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

special something


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Generous girl L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leaning ladder


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rocky Road. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dangerous deed


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double diamond D 

works wonders!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dim & dreary


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young Yaffle E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Earthy Event


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elderberry essence


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Earl L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Lisa..A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

awful Albert


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teasing Tom..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Moaning Minnie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

entertaining evening


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Georgy girl L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lu-Lu


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugly uniform M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Midnight Madness


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining star R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rifle range


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager Elsie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eager Ernest


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talking TV 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vroom Vroom. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

May Moonlight


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting Treats. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

say something


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gable E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golly Gosh. H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hairy Hog. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gable E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eating eggs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several sausages S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savoury snack


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen kit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

trying times


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Steel spire E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

energetic Eileen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Norman N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nancy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young Yolande E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elderly Eric. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Childish Cathy Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yvonne. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Eileen N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nevilles nightshirt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy's tunic C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking Class


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

several species


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sailing ship P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popeyes pipe


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early exit T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Teach Tap


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pleasurable Partner...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red Rooster R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Road Runner


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

reading room


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regular reading G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gone gliding


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> reading room


Mother's Milk...K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> gone gliding


Golden Girls...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silver surfer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

KItchen knife E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> silver surfer


Rapid Reader..R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rest room


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Malted milk K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monthly Meeting..G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Malted milk K


Kitchen Knives..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovers Lane. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

El Espanol 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing Loudly. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yap yap


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder Puff. F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

funny face


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early ebb-tide E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Edna the ewe


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's Echidna A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Adams apple


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Educational edifice E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ermintrudes eyelashes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Susan's sundae E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics event


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy's trousers S

Off for lunch - see you later. :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sammy’s Sausage. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enjoy eating {your lunch}
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Garden Gloves. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sylvias salvias


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stan's sneakers S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Spud 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down duvet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tiny trickle


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Endless ends S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stash selection


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Whelks n winkles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry skies S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sweet


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tender trap


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Picky


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth Yoga..A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Astronauts Airship. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pauls partner


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Robin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nine nurses


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Stars. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seventy seven N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nosey neighbour


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Rag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glittery gold


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

diamond danglers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silver star R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

red raw


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Window watching G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glasses Grip...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink powder R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Rover..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right royal L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ladybird legs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six spires S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seven & six


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xavier's X-ray Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yorkshire yurt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Triple two O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Orange octopus


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberry Swirl Smoothies..S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Six Sox 

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xanthes Xray. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yum yums


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven Smarties S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specialist Shawl. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lacy lingerie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eve of Eden N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

North Nevada 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

added attention


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No nonsense E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ear echo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oval obelisk K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

King Kindness


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saccharin sweetener R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raspberry ripple


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each & Everyone. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emu egg


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grime E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

English endive


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every edge E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

evergreen 'edge --- (hedge) I don't like letter E I'm running out of sensible words as you can tell


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> evergreen 'edge --- (hedge) I don't like letter E I'm running out of sensible words as you can tell


Easygoing eccentric C

I don't mind "adjustments" There's a C for you, is that better?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Easygoing eccentric C
> 
> I don't mind "adjustments" There's a C for you, is that better?


Thankyou Joan
comical comedian... no not you :sm02: :sm15: 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice notion. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New notion N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty nothings. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Summer sun N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice new needles. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

super sweater


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raggedy ragdoll L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Likely lad


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Dish 

H

I try and avoid the E if I can ☺


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Hilda


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Active ants S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silver surfer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regal robes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stocking stitch


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High handed D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

double dutch


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ha'p'orth of ham M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

marauding maniac


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chinese crocks S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seven sisters


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Stylish


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hour R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rude Ratbag. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goose Gumbo..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overstuffed Ostrich. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hamster house E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elderly Eggplant. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thermal Top


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink pants S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Slow


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Winter woollies


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shark Soup. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pyjama party Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Yurt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two-ply tweed D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Diamond Dazzler. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ruby ring G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Goblin. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Naughty News


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spraying Silverfish. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Helicopter help P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pool Party. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Your Yo-Yo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Obedient occupant T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tricky tenant


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tent


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tall tower


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy rooster R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rovers Return


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nasturtiums S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smelly snapdragon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natural nacre E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nudge Not..T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Natural nacre E


Escape Energi..I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inside information N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Irksome Ingrid


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daft Dougie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

expert Edna


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie Ann N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nelly Nesbit


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timmy Toad D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Deep Dish


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heave Ho O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ordinary object


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty topic C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

camembert cheese


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Educating Eric. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheerful Charlie E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eerie eyeball. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lecherous Les


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sexy Sharon


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Norman. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice Norma A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Angelic Alice


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Eric C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crabby Connie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic Elsie E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

elflike eldrick


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Kenneth H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hotheaded Harry. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning Yvonne E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

exotic exhaustion


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New notes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shifty spiv


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victorious Victor R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vroom Vroom. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Motorhome maniac


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

motor mouth


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

heavy humping


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grunt n grind D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pickled pork. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Pickled pork. K


Where did the "P" come from..

:sm09: :sm16:

King Kong G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kippered kebab


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back bacon N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going ga ga. A

Me  it’s time for bed.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You two are much too fast for me.
Definitely time to say night night, see you tomorrow. XX


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

never never


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Going ga ga. A
> 
> Me  it's time for bed.


Night, night... :sm11: Play again tomorrow.

Animal antics S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleep tight Sue xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra energy (Tomorrow) Y or W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wakey wakey :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngster yawning G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to go (crochet calls) see ya later xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok ok K :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kids with kites


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sand Storm..M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Morning Menu

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfashionable Undies. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

string singlet :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trestle table E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eager elephant


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tigers tail. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long lashes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silky smooth. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hairy hands


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandpaper Skin. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

New Now


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

White water R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

red raw


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weeping Willow W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Willy Wonka


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Antique antimacassar R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raspberry ripple


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Expert Eileen N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

novice Nell


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy Len N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nobbly nose


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Empty eggshell L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

long leggings


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry skies S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sunny skies


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Squishies..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotted scarf. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Feathery fan N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerdy Nev


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vegan voting. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grumpy gorilla


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient anthill L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lively lizard


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Madam Margaret T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Titled Thatcher. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right racket T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teds taters


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stunning Sea


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acetic acid D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Deirdre


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Entry "n" exit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

telling tales


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super soft T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Triple twist


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tandem for two O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

open order R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regular rubbish H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

half hitch


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hip Hop


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink poppy Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yummy yogurt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tinted toenails S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slinky Sal


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy Les S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stupid Stan


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon Nap..P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Patio

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven-fried Okra..A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alberts artichokes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Steak skewer R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rons ruler


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rhubarb B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baby’s bib. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bubble bath H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Hour. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roger rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tin trumpet


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Total turmoil L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lime Light


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tit for tat T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Teal Tutu 

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugly udder R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Roof


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

foolish Francis


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soppy Sandra A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Awkward Angus


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tomato Tart


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tart taste E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eight eggs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spicy sausages S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Small Snack 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kebab and ketchup P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pleasant Papa


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acres of acorns S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sea-shell


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Lyrics..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smoochy song


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Girl...L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Little Lulu 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under Using..G


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Under Using..G


Gorgeous geraniums S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

satin sheets..s


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Slippery slide E ( in response to your satin sheets!)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Effervescent Elk. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

krikey kobba-(sp) :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient artefact T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

turkey trot


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassie Tiger. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rocking rooster


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rockin' robin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nodding neddy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yahooing Yapping Yorkie. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elk eye


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evil eyed elk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katie Kangaroo O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Only Organic 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can-can --dance
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Neat Newt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tadpoles & Toads S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slimy slug


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gremlin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nobbly newt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrapin tail L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lemon lizard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozy Dolphin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

naughty Ned


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozy Dormouse E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

European Ell...L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lippy Lisa


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Ark..K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King-size kite E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kicking kangeroo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oval orange E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Employee Engagement..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyre tracks S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slippery slope


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eight Elks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seven sticks


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Solution


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nutty nougat


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thank Them 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Merry Macaw W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Wool


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lamb..B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bright button N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nutty Norma


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Nation..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New notion N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Nutty Norma


Audience Awareness..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

singing songs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy Smile..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ear to ear


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roaring Red Rouge (D or E)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dinky dimple


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Either End


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Down..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

which way


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yackety Yack...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kingsize Kite. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Edit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twiddling Thumb. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bare bum :sm16: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must mind (My language!) :sm09: :sm11: 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dare devil :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loveable Larrikin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nice neighbour
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Onion odour R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

reading rebel
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lying low W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wilting wallflower


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rambling rose E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

evening excitement 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea and toast T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tickling toes
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sharp 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pea Porridge


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra eclair R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain Radar


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rowdy rabble E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Éclair Eaten..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whole Wheat..T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Terrys treat
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Terrible Two ('s) O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old owl L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lacy Loop..P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink panties S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk stockings..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sensuous sound


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Damp down N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Nun..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearby notice E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

entrance exam


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother Mary..Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yodelling yob


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big bubbles S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smart soldier


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber ruler R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rubber rivet
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Steamy soup P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Peppers

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tuna tart


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tomatoes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sultana scones


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Seashell Shelf 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Fruit..T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tuna Tin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nice nuts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sun shine E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

easy enterprise


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's easel L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely Luna


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amorous Animal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long length H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hey Hi


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hot headed 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Idle Ina A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

adorable Adam


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Merry Michael L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Les loves Lucy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yester year R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Replies..S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sudden Snow 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Worrying Wart. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender Touch...H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Humid


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Distant drum. M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Miserable Maureen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly new W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wet weekend
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do (it) O or T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tried 'n tested


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double dare E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eagle eye 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flaming fires S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shoe shopping. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

getting groceries


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gracious D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't do.. it


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teak tabletop P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Polish pouffe


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enemy empire. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ebony eggcup P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

proud peacock


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knobbly knees. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slithery snake


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shoddy shoes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

striped sox


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xenia’s X-ray. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yakkity yak K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kelly knocked out Kenny. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yarrow W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Worried Willow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

When 'n why Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bread and Butter R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruby red. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rubber raincoat


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two on a tandem M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Muddy mudguard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Downy duck K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

klucking kookaburra


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Active ants S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soda syphon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natural nacre E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy (the) Eclairs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sweet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

treacle toffee


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Effervescent effluent T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tic Tacs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slimy slug G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gloomy gnu


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Underneath an umbrella A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Airplane Aerial 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lime lolly Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yakult yogurt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times two O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

only one


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

easter egg

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goody Goody. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You and yours S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

save shillings
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny sixpences S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spend savings


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky smells S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sand in shorts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shells in shorts, ouch. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

scratch something!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grit and grease E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless entertainment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treat T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times two. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ollie Owl L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lady Luck. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knick knack


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knit Kites


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

something silly


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yarmouth yacht-club B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brighton beach


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Harwich harbour R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ramsgate rock


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keswick Kendal-cake E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

English eccles cakes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Southend shell L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Landsend lighthouse


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eastbourne excitement T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trip to Torquay


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeovil yesterdays S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scottish scenery


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngsters in Yeovil L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lads & lasses


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

stitch and sew W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wind wool


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

London lights S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

singing skylark


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky king G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

golden gong


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy gremlin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans nasturtium


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Metal magnet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

trying tenting


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grape goodness S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sleepy Seagull


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little lamb


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bumble bee


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Explanation..N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

not negligent.....T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

telling tales


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

simply spiffing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Grouchy..Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Yogi

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instant ink K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kathie's Kindness..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Santa’s Sleigh. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hairy hound-dog G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy goblin


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nosey neighbour ......N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

busy body


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yappy Yorkie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early evening


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grey Goose E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

empty egg-cup


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Print pyjamas S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seven sixes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp shooter R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Room..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Monday market T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiny Tot


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Tea


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Antique artefacts S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sob story


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yearly Yawn


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nowhere near R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Ripped 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dirty diaper !


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really rancid D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Drum 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maureens marigold


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Day dreaming G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

golden glory


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yellow yams


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silken sash H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

heavy handed


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do darning G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gravy granules


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

flat feet


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tip-Toe (thru the) Tulips 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Say sara sara
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arctic adventure E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eating escalopes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shifty salesman N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

nunchy nibbles.......O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open oblong G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Get Garlic


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crochet crank


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Keep Knitting


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitting King (or Queen) G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Guy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

your yummy yogurt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty topic C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coffee Cup..P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cheap cantaloupe


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty pattern N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

neatly {k} nitted


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Day


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkshire youth H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Husband's Hobbies..s


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silver streak K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind Kids..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Soft skin


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Nervous..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sneaky shadows.. whooooooooo! :sm02: :sm02:thats supposed to make you nervous :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shhhh Said She...E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eerie echo


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One Ovary...Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yellow yolk


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Zorrow's zip........A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aching arm


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmalade mmmmm M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmmm Marmite


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

molten metal.........L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Lady


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yellow yacht.......T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tasty treat


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tetchy toddler


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rapid running river


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ridiculous request.......T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

treacle tart


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

terrified toad


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dopey dinosaur


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ridiculous rhino......O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'orrified owl


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

laughing lizard. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dreaded downpour


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

road runner


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready for bed night night x


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Ruffles 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

support system..M


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Midnight Madness S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Skill..L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lopsided Lamp


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plaid Pants. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scottish surprise


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ecstatic excitement T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tartan tickles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly sausage E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

escaped earwig


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Granny's g-String G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness gracious!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silky scanties S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

simon,s specs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sally's sandals


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sals silky skin


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

naughty nelly


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yvonnes yasmack


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenneth's kayak K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

karens kilt


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tonys tassel :sm07:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little lizard..D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Doors


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smart sailor


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Rainy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yesterdays yorkshire pudding


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

gooey granola


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

allways Allbran


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ninja nigel


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

leering Les


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sweaty sylvester


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rolling round with Reg :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

grunting gracefully


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yippy yaying :sm04:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Gift


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

twerking tarantula


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

talking terrakeet? :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

abandoned ant


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

twisting trollop


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

prancing prozzy


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yelling youthfully


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yodelling Yasmine


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

easy estelle


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eager Ernie


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ever-ready Edward


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dare-devil Dick


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Knock-kneed Kevin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nobbly nosed Norman


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Nobbly nosed Norman


I need a wee break, and while I'm upstairs I'm going to bed, night night see you tomorrow xx


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

laughing loudly. Night night


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling Yvonne yanks Yogis yo yo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Open One 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Earwiggo again, eyes are open, good morning all


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> 'Earwiggo again, eyes are open, good morning all


Good morning Jan, rain and thunder here - how about you? don't know what letter we are on.

Leather lasso O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Good morning Jan, rain and thunder here - how about you? don't know what letter we are on.
> 
> Leather lasso O


Good morning Joan, no rain yet, it's a bit overcast, nice breeze, think I might water my garden while it's still reasonably cool-ish.

moaning minnie
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Good morning Joan, no rain yet, it's a bit overcast, nice breeze, think I might water my garden while it's still reasonably cool-ish.
> 
> moaning minnie
> N


Elderly eccentric C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope it soon cools down for you in the uk. In Tasmania, we are forecast an overnight temperature of 2 degrees. Love this cool weather.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Caped Crusaders. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I hope it soon cools down for you in the uk. In Tasmania, we are forecast an overnight temperature of 2 degrees. Love this cool weather.


Send some cool over please, Sue. It was 40c in our garden on Wednesday!!!!

:sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Send some cool over please, Sue. It was 40c in our garden on Wednesday!!!!
> 
> :sm06: :sm06:


Yes please Sue, we in UK are not used to these temperatures-- give me the cold any day


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

scorching sun !


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not nice!! E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

energy evaporated


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely draining G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

going ga-ga :sm02: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another "awake" night E or T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tossing 'n turning


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting grrrr R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raging grumps


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweaty and smelly :sm09: Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Y fronts & string vests


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky socks S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet smelling sheets
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasty treat T

Lunch time see you later!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

me too, see you later-- maybe when I've had a snooze


joanmary1 said:


> Toasty treat T
> 
> Lunch time see you later!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thomas The Tank .....U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Killer Kaftans. That’s what you girls need to keep cool. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Skinny dipping starkers :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tiny tadpoles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skimpy shorts S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So So

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

on ones knees


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Start saving
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Garnering gold D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dishing the dirt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trying time E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early evening


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good going G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

going for my grub see ya later x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

See you later too! Dinner time..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Good going G


Goodness Gracious...S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yin yang. G


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gurgling Gut T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tongue Twister. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rent rebate E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

endagered ewes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Steam ship P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

private place


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

endagered earwig


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

grumpy grandad


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

diddums den :sm02: :sm02:
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty nurse E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eating eclairs 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shouldn't eat sugar R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rude remark (not you :sm02: )


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep your kilt T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Turtle Tracks


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

shotgun silencer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rock 'n roll L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

local Lidls


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sainsbury's supermarket T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tescos trolleys


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shopping stinks S 

I've just had mine delivered !!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stilton ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Stilton ?


Not now - Saint Agur Blue Cheese W or E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Wenslydale with crackers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Swizzle stick K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kerrygold butter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raging river R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

rapid reading


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gurgling geyser R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Roger's rallying


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gordon's garage E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

every evening F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friday fun N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

not necessarily


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes yes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yesterdays yawn N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

notepad notes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silver stickpin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nylon net


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tallest trees


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sticky sweets


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sherbet sweets S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sour sherbert


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treacle toffees S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savoury snack


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kit kat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tic tac


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate cremes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stick of seaside rock


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Krispy Kreme E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eels eggs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seafood salad D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dried duck


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kapok kushions S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soft & squishy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

enterprising entrepreneur


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ragged rascal


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lazy Lennie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exploring Event..T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Treacherous Tornado O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Older or Oldest..T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thin or thick. K


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knee knocker R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rubber Ring. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go Getter..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rhubarb relish. H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Happy Hookers S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stitch ‘n Sew. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where and when N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

now or never


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rock 'n roll L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Legless lorikeet. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tijuana trumpet


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tangy tart T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That tune


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ever effervescent T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Minnie mouse E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ever everlasting


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Growing old gracefully Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yawning yak


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kit Kat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

two toblerones


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Single Sugar-Packet

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven Smarties S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sherbert suckers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sherbet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thorntons treacle toffee


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eat Elizabeth Shaw mint crisps W or S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wet wellies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery snow W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Wonderland..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't doubt T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Traditional Towns..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

snowman Sam


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Money maker R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

excited elderlies


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Solitude..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exceed expectation N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next-door Neighbor..R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

readily remembered


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't doubt T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two..O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange octopus S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shaky Start..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

tasty treat T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

True Truce..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edgar the elephant T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tickley toes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Split Second..D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

diamond Dora


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Attention All..L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look left T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Look left T


Turn Twice (In America we look Right, always get confused when I was in Europe :sm02
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talking Timix

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Xerga...A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Angelic Angel


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking Lovely. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yellow yam


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mini moke E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Edna & Eliza


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Absent ants S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silly song


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gurgling goldfish


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hibernating hamster. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running Raccoon N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nightingales nest


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tortoise trot T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tobogganing toad


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dancing Donkey. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yippee eye yoh


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hee Haw. W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wild Will whooping


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Galloper Gee- upping. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going great guns


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Side-saddle Sally shrieking stupendously. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yelping, yodeling, yippety yay


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yoyo O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie owl


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lying lion N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nancys nephew


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Willy's wormery Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yvettes yo-yo


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Older Oranges


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

squishy & sour


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Root-beer Restaurant...T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty treat


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Theater Tickets..S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Swiss-Alp Skiing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Go gently. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes Yeah 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heavy haul. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lennie the Lion N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

neighing neddy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning yak K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Key keeper. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rolling Robbie E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eager Edna. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Absent Annie E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephant Ears. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny sixpence E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ewe eating eggs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several sheep singing G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

goats gobbling grass


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven swans swimming G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

great golden goose


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eight elves enjoying eating everything. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness gracious greedy Gert


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible time taking toads to tango O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

or overtaking ostrich
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Hippo O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

olives with crackers n cheese


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ernest Eric C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chocolate Covered


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Digestive biscuits


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

teatime treat
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Una's uncle E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evas aunt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy's tabby-cat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tinas tortoise shell cat


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trudy's Turkish-Van Cat


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tin-Tins dog (Snowy )
G or Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Georgies gerbil L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lenas leghorn


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No nonsense E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Evening Earth 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heavenly Heath. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Hello 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overstuffed organ. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans nobbly nose


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ermintrudes energy Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppies Yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy teddybear R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rudolphs reindeer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rash H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

heat rash


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Hettie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eek I don't like eeee's
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun fun fun!!! I don't like Ys N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Nails 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Satin sheen N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Napping


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green glow W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

West Wing


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grinning gurner


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reckless raider R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Row Row (your boat gently down the stream) 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Worried woman N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nearly new


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Which way. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellowing Yard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dancing duo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

On (and) On 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

not nearly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearn Young-one...E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Evening Eel


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little lovey. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yearling Yak K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kinky Kylie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra ego O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

one onlooker


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy rabbit T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toned Thighs. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

should be so lucky :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young and youthful L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely legs


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunkissed Skin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nifty nibs ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silky skin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nodding neddy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yes-man N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nosey Nora


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awesome A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adams apples


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

singing softly


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Shoutout


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thomas the tank K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kanga the kangaroo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oswald the Ostrich H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Huge Hippo..O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old oranges S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Season..N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans navel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Look..K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knock knees


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spinal Stenosis..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simply sausage E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Experience...E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

exciting experiences


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Simon


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Naughty Nephew. W


Went Wild...D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dill Dip


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Packages..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slippery Stairs. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slow Stew

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wobbly Wombat. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Tahini 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

idiotic ideas


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shivering Snowman. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

naked nymph


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Hal L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lecherous Len


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Nicholas S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sly Stan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice Nick K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ken is kinky


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne says yes! S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sonia sashayed !


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Derek dipped and dived D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doris delved deep


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penelope pirouetted D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delicious Donut


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The tide turns S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

swim safer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rover R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Reason..N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

not necessary


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

YMCA YWCA...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aunties apron N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nachos Napoli...I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans a nincompoop


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Italian ice-cream


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many More Memories...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sweet stories


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Spiel..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely lily. Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yodeling Yeti I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inward Investment..T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasting Tuesday


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy Yarn...N


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nothing Nada A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Answer..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Regular Replacement. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty topic. C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crazy Canary. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yukky yeast T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tasty turkey


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your yarn N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nothing new


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watering Wisteria. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another additive E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

erksome envelope E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

explore Everest


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ticklish teenager


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting edging G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

garterstitch ganzie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exercising Elf. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fairy feet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teds taters


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sams spuds. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky stopper R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roller Rink...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Krome kettle E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extreme Exteriors..S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Success


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smart Stan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty niff F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fall Festival..L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

let's laugh


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hardy Har Har...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roll about laughing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giggly girls S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silly sausages


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiling still L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lesson to be learnt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Take thought T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tried & tested


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do it T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Treat Them 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Morning Mass


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Split Second..D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dozy Dora


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awkward Age (I'm getting Dozy myself and it's only late afternoon)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's 10.30 pm here and I'm feeling dozy too, night night see you tomorrow x


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eagles Eat 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Traffic Ticket..T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tazo Tea


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Airtight Attic..C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clumsy Clodhoppers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny saddles S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Stitch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Healthy habitat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hemming hosiery


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant elephant T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny teapot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisted tassel L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucy locket


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Today's teatime treat T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temper tantrum. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy madam M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miserable Monk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kindly Kipper R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relaxed Ronald. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dancing Dick


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

embracing elephants


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Klondyke Kate
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy enough. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Harolds hernia


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anthony's Aircraft T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toms ticklish tonsils. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stans string singlet can you gals remember chaps wearing these ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I can! 

Toms trunks S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Me too.
Sweaty sweatshirt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty tomatoes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salty salad


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty Dill L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lenny lion :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty needlework K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knitted knickers :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> knitted knickers :sm16:


Hope they're not itchy woolly ones!

:sm09:

Satin Slip P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Present


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tidily tied D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Dynamic 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cod cutlets S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savoury or sweet


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty trout T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tender touch


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High horse E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edible Eats..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry sponge E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eskimo in Egypt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ten ton N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

normally nocturnal


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Lost Lover...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Renew romance


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting event T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Terrifying tarantula A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aberdeen Angus S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

saddleback sow


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Warm-hearted Welcome..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

extinct ermine


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Explanation..N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

never noticed


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deadbeat Dad..D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

daring David


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Downtown Denver


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

round robin N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Niff Naff..F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Food Fight 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trickier Turf...F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Frozen Food


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dunkin' Donuts..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Standing Straight. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talked about topic C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

cowardly custard


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dilly dally. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yolandas young man


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nancy’s nice new neighbour. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ritas rowdy ruffians


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sams swanky sailor suit. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teds tacky tracksuit


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toms tatty trousers. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sids smelly socks


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

South Summit 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tots..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

start session


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Now..W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Why, when ?
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New News...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soon soon


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nicest Nan 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nervous Nell


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Logan..N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

nothing notable E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs (& more) Eggs 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sliced Salami...I


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Iberian Isthmus S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slow Slug ????


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gassy Gut. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toot toot :sm02: 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toilet Time. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

emergency, emergency !


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yodelling Yachtsman. N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Negligent neurosurgeon N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightmare Nurse. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Effort


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Effort


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time travel. L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Large leotard D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dainty drawers


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

skimpy skirt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toffee twist T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twist & twerk


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

keep knitting


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good Graphics


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sit Sat


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Totally tropical L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely Lyric 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crosby crooning


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Galloping gourmet


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Topsy Turvy Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn Yield..D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Yarn Yield..D


I'm tempted........

Donald duck K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knock-off Killing...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigantic Goblin. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nicest Night


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trim & Taut. T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Tenacious troll L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing loudly. Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yugoslavian Yachtsman N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling nougat. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

trying teenager


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

raging rackateer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raunchy Rita


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

available alice


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

exotic Eileen


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nissin Noodles 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

S.O.S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some Shared 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

demon drink


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knobby knees S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sob story


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yoplait Yogurt T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That Thing


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gibberish Gremlin. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Number Nine


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening Everyone. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

empty envelope


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Envelope Edges...S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry Season 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nutty nougat


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

To Ti 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Idle Iris


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Spaghetti 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

instant ideas


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Supply..Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yodeling yeti Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yodelling yeti Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I- 

It’s Iconic 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Color Combinations..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

simply stupid


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dog Dino 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Olives odour


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ragged rascal


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lava Lakes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Superior Spider-man….N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice nasturtium. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M&M Mix


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xenas xylophone. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enids extatic


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky Cherub. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bonny baby


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youthful Years...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shady spot


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tell the Truth...H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

honest henry


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Your Youthful


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

laughing loudly Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yelling youth


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Healing Hands


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

snow shoes


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

silky stockings


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slipping and sloshing :sm02: (you in the mud )


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

he he 

grunting gregariously


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yellowish Yucca A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

After All...L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All agog


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

gangly girl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

loving & leaving you now, I'm ready for bed, night night see you tomorrow x
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

night night.


munching mars bars


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Till Then 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightingales nest. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Top 'o the morning all---- it's tipping it down with rain and it looks as if it's none stop all day, ah well, save me watering

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uh uh.
Sorry to hear that Jan. We did hear on the news that there had been massive power outages too in the UK.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have been lucky in the part where I live, no power outages or floods,just grey clouds, wind and rain

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ideal indoors.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stay in and knit and eat choc. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cups of coffee too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes of course
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra extra everything.
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Great gobbling ganets


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stuff yer chops


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slavering surreptitiously. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yolloping yearling


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grunting Gorilla. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Amorous ape


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited echidna. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Altogether amusing


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

anteater antics


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet Sandpiper


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ready to go to my son & family for chinese take-away, see you later x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Replying - have fun, Jan. N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

not napping


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gone galloping


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

grating gorgonzola


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie Annie E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ellie elephant


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timmy trout T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

thomas tortoise E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eddie Eel L


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Emerald Earring G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

gangly goat


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tonights treat T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tricky trampolining


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

get going


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

great gormandiser


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Random 

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

monster munch H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hee Haw. W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

whimpering wombat


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tittering Tina. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

athletic Albert


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tight-wad Tom M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Miserly Mick


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Ken N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neds nervous


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly Sam M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Malcolms moaning


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gertie grins S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sneaky Sara


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie Annie E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping eel. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lingering Lenny


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yelling yobbo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

obscene obsceneries?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry Skies S

Off to get lunch now - see you later.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here-- see you later


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eating early? Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes-- going for dinner at sons & family, so want to have room for roast chook


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ze husband and I are having curry. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another luverly meal
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Better by far than shop muck


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooking yer own is best


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Devilled kidneys
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Chef in our Kitchen and it isn't me, LOL


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Flatbread Pizza 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grapes, green and red...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Homemade Pasta.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Idle Iris


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sleepy Slumber. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

reliable Ralph


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Highland Heather. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Robust Rodney


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youthful Yan. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nora Noteeth


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Handyman Harry. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellowish Yarn


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No news


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Sushi 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Indian Ink K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inward Image..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early-riser Eric C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Indian Ink K


Hi Joan, hopefully all is well at home.

Kind Kids..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We're keeping going thanks Ann, lots of hospital appts coming up!

Smiling sheep P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

People Pleaser 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal railway Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yearly yachting.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy George E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

excited Emma


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Antagonistic Angela A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

awful Agnes


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

snivelling stephen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neville nodding


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gerald gurgling G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gone Girl...L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Last Laugh


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High horse E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Electronic 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chit Chat..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two timer R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Rhythm...M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

moaning minnie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> moaning minnie


Entry Error..R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Righthanded Ralph 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Huge Help...P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Picture Perfect


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overseas Operation. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ninety Nine...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Experimental experience. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eighty Eight...T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twenty three. E


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Exactly eight-ish


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot hunk


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeling Kenny. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yachtsman yachting


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goosy Gander. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rumbustious Rodney


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yuppy yes-man N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nerdy Norman


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noreen's Nuptials S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sadies surprises


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Safe sailing G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

glorious garden N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Notorious Ned D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

delectable Doris.....S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spécial Sal. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

leaning lamp-post


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tottering Tom M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meter Maid. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling Duo


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

oliver omniped


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dick Dastardly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday's Youth...H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy holiday


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, YOU...U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up umbrella
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Various vanillas S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Salmon& shrimp paste ! anyone remember it ? yuk


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adam's apple E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Salmon& shrimp paste ! anyone remember it ? yuk


I remember it - pate is better


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> I remember it - pate is better


Yes much better, but we didn't get that years ago :sm02:

cod n chips
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Deli 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dover sole dinner


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rich relish


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ham Hocks


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sea shell. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lamp light
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny toad D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drizzling down. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty news - drizzling here Sue.

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Same situation. -


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not nice. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'eavens have erupted---it's chucking it down here


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dastardly downpours all day Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, you're (right )
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Endlessly expected till end of month


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible, makes my joints hurt!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

testing times.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shoes not sandals S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stay snuggled


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down duvet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea time treats


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon sandwiches. S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slippery salamander


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rich relationship. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Prickly Pines 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savoury sausage


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

T-bone Steak
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> savoury sausage


Each is equal L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

looking likely


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yam M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

More Mellow 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Western wind


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drifting daintily. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yo You 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Underneath umbrella. A


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Aggressive Armadillo O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Occasional opening. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gables S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

saucy Sal


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lascivious Lydia A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Agony aunt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teasing Tom M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Magic moments


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ski slope E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ethel experiments


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sexy Steve E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ethel’s eerie eyeballs. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stans slobbering saliva


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s athletic antics .
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adam's ancient avocado O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orville’s overlarge Ostrich. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hadrian's high hopes S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sewing Something 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grating and grinding G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grunting and groaning


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grinning and giggling G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gawping goat


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tamping tool L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lamp lighter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty rail L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

long line


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even edges S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunny skies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shaky start T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

terrible tornado


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only an octave E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elastic ear-ring


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

General guide E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Experts examination. N


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Naughty Nighties S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

See Something 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going grey. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yomping youth H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hollow hole


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eight ears S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silver spoon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nervous newt T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

timid Ted


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreary days S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seaside stroll


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely ladies S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slinky swimmers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shady seat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tall tree


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra elderberries S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

strawberry sorbet


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tick tock


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knick knack


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knew Know 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

where , when


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll wait


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomorrows treat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tomatoes on toast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trade telescope E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Edgar Entlightely


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emmie Entlightely (sister)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eddie Entlightly (uncle ex con)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yapping Yorkie. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eliza's easy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yanking Yanis y fronts. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slathering slipknot


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Touchy touchy Terry. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yummy yum


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mavellous miracles S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

saucy sisters


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smart size E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

extra elastic


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chunky cactus S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

steady stomp


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pet parrot T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tots tantrum


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mice mayhem. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mindful Madness


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sanity Streak. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kicking koala


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acrobatic Anteater R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

running reptile


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic Earthworm M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

munching meal-worm


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Magic mountain. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Northern nation N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Noras nasturtium


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Muriel's mothballs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stans stilettos


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheila's sidekick K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kens karting


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geraldine's goldfish H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Human 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nearly nothing


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going for gold D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dig dig dig


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gold in the ground D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daves digging


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good guy Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yellow yak


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenny's Kayak K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kates knitting


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grumbling grubs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

singing solo


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Objective Outsider..R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Roses 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensational Smell. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely Lily Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

your yesterdays


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Lovely Lily Y


Hope all goes well with DH's hospital appointment Joan. Jan x


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soul singer. R

Thinking of you Joan. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rolling rolling rawhyde


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easygoing Entertainment.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tiptoe through the tulips


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Short Story 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Youthful years


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Solid slate E 

Back now - got to wait see how he gets on over the next few days!!
Thanks for good wishes!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Solid slate E
> 
> Back now - got to wait see how he gets on over the next few days!!
> Thanks for good wishes!


Fingers crossed for the next few days x
Ednas eyelashes (false ) :sm16: 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shabby Sofa 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Attention All!.....L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Look lively
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday Yatter...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

really revealing


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goodness Gracious 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

simply stunning


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

getting giddy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yair...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running Rhino. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Owl Origami

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Impressive Impala..A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aggressive Antics. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sour smell


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Large loaf. F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Freds flowers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sammy short-shanks. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Susies stroller


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Reduce Risk


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitted Knits. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Slim


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mothers mothballs


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sip Soda


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Airport Appointment. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Travel together


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Road Runner. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roys Rovers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simon's saloon N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nancys nursery


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yerga Yarn...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty nights S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sensational slush


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hours S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Swim


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Majestic Mountains S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savoury stew


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wandering Wagtail L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely lobster


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Round N Round 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daffy duck


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Ken L

Night night - see you tomorrow!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleep well, see you tomorrow


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Limited List 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Trax...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra Xanthums. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seven salmon swimming


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gary’s geese n goats gobbling green grass. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Simons streaky sausage


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enid and Eric eating eggs and endives at Eastbourne E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eric earns eight £'s an hour so he spoils Enid, & sometimes buys her a cup of tea-- he knows how to treat a girl :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lawks a-mussy lovestruck lovingly treated D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Deep pockets , short arms is what Eric has
:sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short arms and an obliging Girl, Eric has found D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daisy doesn't need Eric


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric needs to buck his ideas up F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun Facts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stroppy sailor R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ralph fancies Enid


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Does Enid fancy Ralph H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

He has loads of charm and hidden talents-- so yes she does.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sort yourselves out kids!! S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sam comes along and sweeps Enid off her feet


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Train Tracks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Season soon to end 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice nostalgia. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

another ambition


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Numpty Noob. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bobs yer uncle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s enemy. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yvonne yearns for Yosef


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friday fun N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nut & fruit nibbles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining star


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roaring rapids


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sahara sand D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Droopy Drawers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly Sue! E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

extra 'elpings :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuff your self F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fall Festival..L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Last legs S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

See Something...G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grab a Granny


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yepsen, now behave yourself!
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No news S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sad story


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yomping youth H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horrible hostel


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lounge lizard D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daffy duck


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

KP Kind 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dirty deed


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Digit 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Theater Tickets...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Stew. W


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wiry Whiskers S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon Sandwich. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy hour


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right royal L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

look lively


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nude Nell


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely Lawrence E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elegant Ethel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loose 'lastic C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Curious Cat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Troublesome twist T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toy train. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nervous Nell


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Nikolai I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Itchy itsy. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Insistant Ivan
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nowhere near R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risky Rodney. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne's yacht T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tinas t-shirt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timmy's trouser R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rude reply


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yarn N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

not normal


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lenny’s limousine. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics E-type Jag
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy Georgie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

embroidery expert


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twitchy Tom M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

meddlesome Matty


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yesman Yanis S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandy Shaw


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Woolly worm M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mohair moth


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huge Hoagie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Elsie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eat extra


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Add algebra A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

agony aunt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two ton N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ninety Ninth...H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

New Millionaire tonight Joan -- but I'm one of the many who can't stand that Jeremy Clarkson, I shall watch it though.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> New Millionaire tonight Joan -- but I'm one of the many who can't stand that Jeremy Clarkson, I shall watch it though.


Only watched it with Chris Tarrant but not Jeremy Clarkson - he's spoilt it!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tarrant does very old repeats on( channel 46 Freeview Challenge) I put that on when theres nothing else worth watching


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Tarrant does very old repeats on( channel 46 Freeview Challenge) I put that on when theres nothing else worth watching


So did I when my DH was in hospital


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

To Text


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Try typing. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get going


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great Gatsby Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yodelling youth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hills S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some stuff. F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fluffy ferret


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tame Toad D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dancing duck


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Koala n kangaroo. O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

orangutan & Oliver


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Topping on trifle


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra entrance E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

extreme elastic


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate cake E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ediths eloped


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daft lot - aren't they grateful for a job? E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

evil eye


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating eggs S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slow Service 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra Ears S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Such & Such


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot haggis S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slushy snow


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Warm wine E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eggy edibles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soggy soap P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Passing Policies..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery slope E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Effect..T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eels ears


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Suffocating Saturngas S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spanish Song 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grapes..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

something strange


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spicy sponge E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

energy expired


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

doubly deleted.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Double deodorant ( don't like this hot weather )


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terribly hot - I don't like it either, hopefully it will cool down later this week!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The only good thing about it, is we can sit near a fan and knit :sm02:
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trouble is I've lost my knitting mojo and I've hurt my back!! It always hurts but it's worse at the moment. At least I can still play games. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satisfactory Staff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny fanny Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yankie yarn


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noisy Nadine E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eating eclairs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry swiss roll L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long ladder


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raspberry ripple E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Early Eggs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

enjoy everything


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodies are good D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daft dreams


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly Sally Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yellow yurt


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tom Tit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tony thrush


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hilda Hen N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neds a numpty


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yo You 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U.S. University..Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yelp Yowl L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Letters...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Softly squash. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

huge hug


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good girl L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lotsa love


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everlasting eating G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy Gordon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nitty Noah H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hairy Harry


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youthful Years. S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sewing swiftly


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelping Yorkie. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elongated ear-wig


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous Gert T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Turtle Tracks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shifty Sam


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Multiple mistakes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seven seas


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining star R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

really rainy


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Young Yana


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acrobatic antics S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Strawberries


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sinking ship P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pipes of Peace


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants elocution N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

night nurse


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy exit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

taking tablets


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stripy snakes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sentimental song


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

General gadget T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Testing time


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edited email L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Left leg


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grumpy girl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Layla..A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alfs armpits


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheila's sabot T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tickle toes. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

s,o,s send showers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soothing showers S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

seeing stars


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soon showers for Autumn S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

short shower


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rain related (today it sprinkle a little and then the sun comes out, again it will rain a little and then the sun....can't seem to do anything outside today because of the weather. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dabble - weather here still too hot , some brief showers. Yesterday our garden was 38C/100F in the sun!!1!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Even my fans can't keep me cool
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy fans - aren't much good now. The air is heavy and muggy.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sudden Surge (to take away a little of your heat for exchange of our coolness) 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Email exchange please E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Express Entry...Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yearly yield


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Downward Descent..T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-491016-217.html#14195503

Back to School for some, someone brought up a Old Game. I thought it was perfect timing because a few of my grand kids started school today. 
Do you want to play?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

totally teaming (rain)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golf Game..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

evening entertainment


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tour Tampa 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awkward Attraction..
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Northern Nightfall


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender & lily. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yawning yak


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep knitting. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

getting good


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Debbie’s Delhi. I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Italian ice-cream 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Melting Maltesers S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

something sweet
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tomatoes S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stinky Skunk. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kinky Kate
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeyore's Ears S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slinky Sal 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lanky Lil L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely Len


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty Nigel L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lopsided Lamp


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

puny Phil 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenny's keys S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sultry Simmone


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elementary Elaine E

I used to have an Axolotl called Simonne :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

extra exotic
Never heard of that fish Joan
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cute cutie E

They are really interesting creatures and I like oddities, I currently have a Giant African Land snail!

"is not a fish, but an amphibian.The species was originally found in several lakes, such as Lake Xochimilco underlying Mexico City. Axolotls are unusual among amphibians in that they reach adulthood without undergoing metamorphosis. Instead of developing lungs and taking to the land, adults remain aquatic and gilled"


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially Exotic..C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dare devil


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely Lipstick 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted Knockers..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savoury snack


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

King Kong. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great gadget T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

topsy turvy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkie yapping G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Georges glengarry
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young Yuppy Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yummy yogurt
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teaching time E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

enchanted evening


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green green grass S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sorry have to have my lunch, back soon
H or N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High horse E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eat everything
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gummy Bears


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sour snakes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slipping and sliding G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

goggle & glide
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excitable energy Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yipping and yapping


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grunting and growling G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Gourds..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sampling strawberries S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slurping shandy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yeanling...G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Gravel 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Level land. D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dopey Dildock K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowledgeable Knitter..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Refreshing Rosewater. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rosies radish


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot horseradish H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hilarys high heels


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sonia's slinky sandals S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slobbering Simon. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty Nigel L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets linger


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roaring Robert T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toe tapping. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Go girl


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lines S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

side saddle


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra eggnog G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Greeting 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green ginger R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raging robber


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ring o' ring of roses S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sing a song of sixpence


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elizabeth, Elspeth, Betsy, and Bess,
They all went together to seek a bird’s nest;
They found a bird’s nest with five eggs in,
They all took one, and left four in.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fee fi fo fum--


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(Little) Miss Muffet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tom Tom the pipers son 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nicky Knacky Knocky Noo 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old King Cole
was a Merry Old Soul
and a Merry Old Soul was he

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peter Piper picked a peck.............

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Queen of Hearts
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raspberry ripple


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Explain Equation..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weed Whacker...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber rapier R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Regular..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regular ruler R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

really ready


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

excellent eclair


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

random result


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Theater Ticket...T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Two Thanksgivings


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sailor suit. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The Thames S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Sound. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

didgery- doo :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oozing orange E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

excitedly eating
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy guts - no offence meant!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slurp slurp (no offence taken)
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Purple pigeon N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nearly noon
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New names S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salmon sarnie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven earwigs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

singing solo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Operatic oratorio O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Othellos overalls


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugary sweet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tin Tin
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nitty Nora A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awe Awwww


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waltzing Winnie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elsie eating G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grumbling George 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eggs en cocotte 

N or E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eighty Egg-Cartons 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausages on sticks S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sixty soldiers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sailors 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

something spicy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yam M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Meal with my family see you later


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many More Moments..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet shop. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Putter 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reasonably Rough. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hour..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruby ring. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

girlie grin


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nagging Nora. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Arthurs Ace


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagle eyed D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doe-eyed duck
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Killer-whale E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eats elephants tusk
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kleptomaniacal Kingfisher R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roaring reptile


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie Eagle E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Empty esky. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yacht T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time travel. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

light luggage


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easter eggs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sugary sherbert


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Taking This


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sliding shutes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sloppy soldiers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounding Stiff..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flying fairies S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Storm..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Minnie mouse E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Experience..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electric engine E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edging Edge...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Evening echo O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Odd Opportunity...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yomping yobs S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Split Second..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Durable darn N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Noon Now

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonder why y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon Nap..P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pressure pump


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pineapple pie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

everybody else


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Even Edge..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas eyebrows


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strong Story Scene
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas ears


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sophisticated-looking Style...E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Extra Excited 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinky Di. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Different Dimensions..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Summer Specials. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sleeper sofa...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Affectionate Alpaca. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Amazing architecture
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless entertainment. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats what we're having :sm02: :sm24: 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grapes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Smiling snake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie echo O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oswald the ostrich
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Henrietta Hippo O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Orlando ostrich's baby


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Engineers excess S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

See Saw 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sumptuous Sundae. E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> See Saw
> 
> W


Washing windows. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet salad D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darn Dorian


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty news S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Storm


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money Maker..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run, run rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tricky test


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea time treat T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Timed Toaster 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasted teacakes S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Seven (Dwarfs) Sleepy 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yippee yey
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your yarn N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutmeg Nog


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green giant T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiny Tim 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Modest maiden N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Never Numb


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful bonsai ---tree
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inspirational Isaac. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Creepy Creatures...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Sauce. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

everlasting emotion


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightmare news. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sloppy sauce E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Eyes.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandras sleeping


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gertie’s groaning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grannies gurning G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Goods 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silver streak


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kiwi kickabout T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tom Thumb. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Babys bonnet


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chocolate Cocoa 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> Chocolate Cocoa
> 
> A


Hi sandj, we're using last letter of last word in this game, so next letter is
T
Talking terrapin

next ..N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hi sandj, we're using last letter of last word in this game, so next letter is
> T
> Talking terrapin
> 
> next ..N


Whoops


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nicest Name 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants eggs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stan the stallion
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Next Nip

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink pincushions S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slippery slope
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric edging G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gorgeous gladioli
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Iridescent insect T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

termite treatment


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tapir R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raunchy reindeer
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Roses Red 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double diamond D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandy don
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nicholas Nickleby.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young-one Yelling...G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

girls giggling


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great grannies S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Soon I'll be great gran x2
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Never never R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raging river
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ronnie raptor R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

riding roughshod


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doggie doodle E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early earthling ?
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gremlin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nessie , that article was interesting.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good grief.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and frolics S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shauns shenanigans


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly stuff F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fall Festival..L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lots of leaves


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunny Skies..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shimmering stones
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Six Strides..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seven sisters


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several skewers S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Say something 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good girl L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lass
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

smelly socks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spray sanitizer
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rolling Rock


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kit Kat..T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thankful Tips


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Split Second..D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling Deer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Reason..N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Not Necessary 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday's Youth...H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Holly Hill 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Lost Love...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Evacuation. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

not normal
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lanky legs S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soft sticky sea-side rock
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King-size kitchen N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not mine, it's tiny
E or Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Not mine, it's tiny
> E or Y


Yours and mine are probably similar.

E or R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Round robin
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Notable news S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spread sheet 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tennis Tomorrow


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Windy way Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yearly yomp
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pearl or purl P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

plain & purl
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loopy Lou U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

unusual umbrella
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient Albert T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Traffic Ticket..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Take on trust T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

telling truth 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hound 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dancing duck
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Koala A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am about ready for bed, it's turned a bit chilly 
D or Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Am about ready for bed, it's turned a bit chilly
> D or Y


You and me both = night night, sleep tight.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ta-ta , night night keep warm


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Airy Airport 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tropical Thunderstorm. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many More Memories..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stay sweet. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Thousand..D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear daughter. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rita in residence
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ultra upbeat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Two timer 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red red robin N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nicky nacky noo

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Obladi oblada A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Abba Aha
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Athletic acrobat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tricky tormenter 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run round D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dumpling dough
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hopes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sausage sandwich
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible Horace E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eager Elsie 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early-bird Eric C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Color Codes..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simple stitch H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hour...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber ring G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

General Growth...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Half an hour R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

round & round
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Digest Data..A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Allow admission
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night Nurses..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smart surgeon 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty nurse E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

energetic escapee
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every eel L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilac leggings
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly song G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grand guitar 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty robot T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tina Turner
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Robert Redford D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dishy dude :sm16: 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Erudite Eric C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cockeyed Cyril
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loopy Leo O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

one eyed ostrich
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hopping Hare E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

everybody else
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy on the eye E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early evening
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Golden greats S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Similar Sleep


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Petticoat peeping G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Green galoshes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Striped socks S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

so striking 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get going G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gone to ground 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double duty Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yvonnes yellow yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Natural nails. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff stick K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knock knock
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Khaki kaftan N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nasty nora


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alberts acne E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas elbow
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wacky Willie E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas other elbow :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Willie's whacker R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ralphs riding crop
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pete's pomegranates S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stans spectacles 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarah's sugared almonds 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sids spicy snack
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenny's KP nuts

P or S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pauls pea-nuts
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simon's pork scratchings S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sylvias smarties
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarah's salami I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Iris & Ian
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No News..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotty skin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

National News..S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

succulent squash H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huba Huba 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful Animal. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long legged llama 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Avaricious Anteater.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raunchy Reg
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy Greg G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gregs gooseberries
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stan's sticky buns

Y or S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yummy yum.--- I love sticky buns
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm make the icing thick

E or K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so thick with cream as well
K or L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leave it don't lick it T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tempting to taste
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's eccentric C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Comic Cuts -- remember this Joan ?
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Squishy swamp. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pudgy Pete
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra large earthworm. M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Monster moth 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Comic Cuts -- remember this Joan ?
> S


Sounds familiar I think it was a bit before my time.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Huge holes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Sounds familiar I think it was a bit before my time.


ended it's days in 1953


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shoes & socks 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slugs & Snails. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Smashing smarties 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stale Scones. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stuff them :sm02: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Music and movement T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tete a tete
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every evening G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Girl...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lamp light T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twisting Tower..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red roses S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinking Skunk..K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King-size kitty Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yowling & yawping yobbo
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh for Ovaltine E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elderflower elderberries
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparkling soda A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ageing Aunt
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy's topcat T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tims top 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Patricia's pineapples S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scarlet shirt 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Thighs...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So skinny
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youthful Years..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So long ago 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tipsy tiger 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Running Raw...W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Walking wobbly 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Walking wobbly
> Y


 :sm02: Yes, You got that right the last couple of days I have wobbling. This time it's my good leg that's giving me trouble.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> :sm02: Yes, You got that right the last couple of days I have wobbling. This time it's my good leg that's giving me trouble.


Thats not good Ann, is it arthritis?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zoologist zebra
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agile athelete E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Excited elephant 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Thats not good Ann, is it arthritis?


Yes, Sunday I was walking on uneven ground and not thinking. Monday I could hardly walk. Today I used the pool, the water did wonders.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Truth...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible to have (Arthritis)

E or S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So painful [glad the water helped Ann}
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Loving & leaving you now, beddy bye time for me, night night, see you tomorrow x


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Walking sticks are helpful. 
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra steps on our staircase doesn't help. I wish we had our bedroom on the main floor. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’ll have to install a stair lift. 
Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I take one with me when I go out just in case I trip, also to poke bad people who annoy me :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm11: 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A walking stick is an asset - plus a wheelchair and a willing pusher!!!

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue Book


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting Kathleen 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty needlework K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kwik knitter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy rabbit T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Town...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty Nancy Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yellow yam
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Misty morning G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gardening galoshes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunny start..

T 

I'm off now night night, sleep tight,
.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Me too night night sleep tight x


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Tostada 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arrogant Assistant. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tipsy tramp 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penny the pony Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yolanda’s youngsters. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sadies siblings 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simon singing G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Geralds g-string
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gillians gas S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Smells strange 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Else..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager elephants S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spiteful snake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager Earl 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Little Llama 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Active antelope 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Entirely...Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yak yomping 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy Gecko O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Olgas oreos
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Star ship P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencil Pouch..H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horrid Halloween
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty noise E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Nibbling...G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enigmatic Expression...N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Galloping goat 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time for bed,see you tomorrow, night night sleep tight x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U have a Good Night Sleep


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tommy Turtle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Earful Earbashing. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning girls 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sun shiny today 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes a good day here too.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oval opening G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good evening. Raining here.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for garden 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not nice though 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

heavens help the hosers (thats me having to water the garden ) :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short showers are forecast

S or T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems pretty settled here
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager earthworm 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mithering moron 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nosey Nigel L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leo the lion 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nowhere now W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Willy womble
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra exercise E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early enterprise 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra ears S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Super store
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven elfins S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

six sizzling sausages 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scottish Salmon 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice nice
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edgar's eels S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sids stilettos
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Two to tango
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obey orders. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly System 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making music. C


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Cartoon character


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roomy room. M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Moody Muriel
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lines S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Searing steak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kiosk keys


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shilling slotties 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sixpenny sweeties S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

skates & skipping
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gracious S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sewing seams 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stem stitch H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Historic Home..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hemming hankies
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft soap P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pretty pricey


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yards and yards 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stars & stripes
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunday School


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Look lively. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yearly Yawn 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New neighbour. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roasting rack K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Khaki knapsack. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky king G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden girls. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soggy spaghetti

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open 'ouse 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Ello ‘ello. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open orange juice

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Electric eel. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lasagne
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every exit T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ta ta and night night sleep tight see you tomorrow x
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Abundant Apricots. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spinach Salad with Hot Bacon Dressing
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner Deal

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Legs..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scary spider.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Red roses
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff stalks S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scorching sun. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now - it's been raining

W or G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ground ginger. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run round 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Didn’t Do

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Over and out T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tit for tat
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Traditional tale E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy Eustis 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry swiss-roll L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Living Longer...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Real reviver. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

River Runs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sudden Sinking Sensation...N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Natural nautilus. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stout stem M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mighty mammal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lines S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something special. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of luck K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kissing Ken. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty now W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Woo Woo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Odd occurrence

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eddies egg plant
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talented Too

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talented Too

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

old overalls 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slimy sludge E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ernie the engineer 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy Roger R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

restless Rita
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocker Recliner...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rhubarb relish
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High horse E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elegant aunt 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two timer 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat Realty..Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rough ride 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early earthworm 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Experience..E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Early earthworm
> 
> M


Money Maker...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EASY ESSAY 
y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yoyo 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Objective Outsider...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roly poly Reg 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal rumpus 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

scream and shout 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Totally tropical L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Light the lamps, getting dark early
s or y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strong smell

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Look...could be there a fire? 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep kettle boiling 


E or G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extinguisher Equipment...T
Where is the Fire Extinguisher, hurry there is a small fire in the kitchen.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fire is out, everyone is safe - panic over

T or R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tough Test..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tin tacks S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Stuff..F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

safe & sound
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fire fighters
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Fire fighters
> S


Sudden Surges..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sexy six packs :sm15: 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleeper Sofa..A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

always alert
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tell Tell 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely lavender
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red roses 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet sherry. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yappy Yorkie 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eerie eyeball. L


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Long legged



D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dribble down 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nobbly neeze
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra elastic C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking Class 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet surprise 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Empty egg carton 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not new 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

well worn 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New notice E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Edna Everage
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enigmatic Expression...N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Notorious novel 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long letter R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

romantic Reg 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giggling Gert

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Timid Tim 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy Melanie 

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

energetic elsie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra elongated eel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ladies league 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics euphonium
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Merry maid 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drunken Dare..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dirty dancing 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant entrance 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Girls...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheeky chaps
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sisters S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

See Something..G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Green goddess
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Supply...Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yellow yarrow
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Went Wild..D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Drunken Duck K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kids kickers 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stupid Stunt..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tents S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Stuff..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fruit flan

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neds nuts
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Solar System...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Make more E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eagle Eye...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagles eyrie 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Else...E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eric & Eugenie :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electric edition 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exact Exchange
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Echo echo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Okay!
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yerba 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am very tired so off to bed, nighty night sleep well, see you tomorrow x
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Am very tired so off to bed, nighty night sleep well, see you tomorrow x
> B


Be joining you soon - night night sleep tight! Back tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrot Cake for dessert...My hubby and I will be leaving for Dining soon. Have a Good Night sleep see you two in the morning. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dreamy Chocolate Cake


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating Well
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Friday and here we are again fit to play :sm02: 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yelling yob 

B

Good morning!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning all

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemony lemonade 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

empty ears
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft scoop 


P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pleasant people
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercise your Elk


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knit a kitten

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nab a nacho


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

One Octopus


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp sabre

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

exciting escapades
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Sausage Sandwich..H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

haslet with horseradish sandwich


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot horseradish 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy hammer
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Road runner

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rough road 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dancing in the Dark 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kindergarten kop
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty pansies 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scampering Squirrel. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lolloping long eared llama
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agile Antelope 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

embracing an elephant 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toddling tarantula A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

adorable arachnid :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreaded demon

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

notorious Nick
k


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Kirsty 


Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yolande yawning 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Galloping Goat. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

trotting tapir 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rickety rickshaw. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbly wheels

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Secret stories 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stone slabs 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sticky stuff
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine feathers 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shiny shells-- S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Stitch

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot house

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eiderdown exposed 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down duvet

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tried and tested
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ducks and ducklings


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soft and silky
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Years and years 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

saucy Sal 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy Lil

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lop eared Lou 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding Us :sm23: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny ship

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pumpkin pie 
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

eggplant extravaganza


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Autumn Air...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid run 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nitty Nitter...R

See you tomorrow need to leave, hubby wants to go out for Pizza tonight.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Nitty Nitter...R
> 
> See you tomorrow need to leave, hubby wants to go out for Pizza tonight.


Have fun!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Nitty Nitter...R
> 
> See you tomorrow need to leave, hubby wants to go out for Pizza tonight.


Enjoy, see you tomorrow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Night night sleep tight, more fun tomorrow x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Together...R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Remember


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Red Rooster R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rollicking Royals. S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Silver Sequin N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightly newscasts. S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Spaghetti Squash H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Healthy heart. T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Temper Tantrum M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making mayhem. M


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Musk Melon N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Norfolk. 
K


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitting Kit T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twinkle toes. S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sharp Scissors S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strong smell. L


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Laurel Leaf F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Family friendly. Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yodeling Yokel L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loose lips.
S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sandal Strap
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Power Pump. P


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Pleasingly Plump
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Printed paper. R


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ripe Raspberries 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugary Sweets.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky strip

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pimply plum


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy moo

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ordinary Oscar
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raging Rhino

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oscillating ostrich 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hairy hog

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grizzly gopher 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rhine river. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rough 'n ragged
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dastardly Dan. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Nancy

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nagging Nora 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Atrocities abound 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ants and anthills 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandwich time and a nice mug of hot choc -- back soon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enjoy - I've just eaten baked beans on toast with a cup of coffee (Decaf or shan't sleep tonight)

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling fresh after those few warm days
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several showers today and a bit overcast now.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wet, windy and quite cold here.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xtra woollies needed for wintry weather

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes bring out last years jumpers and cardis


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah yes will I get that shawlette made??

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Better do because you'll need it.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Try to


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oval Oven 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

non negotiable
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easter egg. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

green goggles 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sepia sand 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

damp day
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning Yorkie

E

Sunny here so far!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting ending. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ground granola

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Angies armpits
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky smell

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lettuce leaves
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet salad

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't forget the dressing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green ginger

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Radish. H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hunting hounds


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrunchy steps

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slippery slopes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelly sneakers 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds serious
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shark season. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nowhere near
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapid Raptors. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sometime soon 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not nice E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

easy on the eye 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ear-splitting echo


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ordinary optic
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chinese Crested

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Duo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Opening overture

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy exam
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Muffins Mini 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icy igloo

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Invisible ink 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenneth's kettle

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elsies egg timer 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roger's racket

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Regs tennis ball
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Les's leggings

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Six Strides..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Size six shoes 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shhh She Says...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Snug socks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Smelly Skunks...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelly socks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Steps...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar stick

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knotted knitting
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking Kid...D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Knotted knitting
> G


Giggling Girl..L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luscious lemon

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nutty Nancy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yam;
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mahogany Mansion 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New nest

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naturist Nude...E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> New nest
> 
> T


Time Ticking..G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good giggle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eagle Eye..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra excellence 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Else..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants exercising

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greasy gorilla 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ape acting up

G or P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peeling peanuts 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Single slice

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eagle eyed 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dutiful daughter 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ridiculous ruffian 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty nineties

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Swinging sixties 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sweets

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

straight seams 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sleeve seam

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

making merry 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning now - time to say night night - back tomorrow

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Was just going to say the same, night night see you tomorrow x


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Will Win


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Nighty...Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yip Yelp

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Purple Polish...H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

honey ,honey 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yarns 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

savings stamps 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slinky sheen


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Norwegian Nigel
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lethargic Les

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stair steps 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sailing ship

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Plain Pocket..T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tipsy terrapin 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New noticeboard

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

definately dull 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Longest Log 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden goldfish. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

happy hedgehog
G


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Gorgeous girl

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Loch Lomond couldn't resist 
:sm02: 
D


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Glenlady said:


> Loch Lomond couldn't resist
> :sm02:
> D


haha, well done lol


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Double digit

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ten toes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuffed shirt

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tormenting teenager
R


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Red roses

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slippery slope 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eat eclairs

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sunshine 'n showers ( thats the weather here today)
S or Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Showers and sunshine gere today too!

E or O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early evening
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Golden goose E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eggs from it ? :sm02: 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty omelette?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Extremely eggy (big ) :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Extremely eggy (big ) :sm02:


Y Yes, Big that is
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So special 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Look...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep on even keel


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

looking longingly
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yoyo


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oswald owl 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lilac lampshade

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

electric eel 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Letters..S


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Strawberry Shortcake

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Exam...M


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Extremely excited 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dig Dog 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goosy Goosy Gander. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Randy randy rooster
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rip roaring rascal. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lady chooks lurve him :sm23: 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might be feathers flying. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good gracious !
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shrieks n squawks.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shy smiles


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sighing softly. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, then regretting :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goings on. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not more goings on

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oliver owns up 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peter and Paula


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

absent again 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice napkin-ring

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gentle giant 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tomatoes

S
Off to lunch now!! back later


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Tiny tomatoes
> 
> S
> Off to lunch now!! back later


Me too, my tummies growling-- back later


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Restore & Refuel.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lunch, wish I'd had a cream horn though 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hungry feeling gone - finished with a yogurt

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tired now, might have 40 winks :sm01:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Two Too


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only one 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eight Elephants 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven swans a swimming

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Giant geese
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant Ectoderm

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Melancholy mood
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do it 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tipsy tart 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toffee twist

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

twinkle toes 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparkly sequins

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

swishing & swinging
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goosey gander 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

riddle me ree
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edited email

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lean lamb
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baby bear

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready for my dinner, smells delish see you later
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sa


Glenlady said:


> Ready for my dinner, smells delish see you later
> S


Save some for me.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tazzy devil got into me and I ate it all, sorry Sue :sm16: :sm15: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Tazzy devil got into me and I ate it all, sorry Sue :sm16: :sm15:
> U


U naughty girl, Jan. NOw you've upset Sue. I expect she'll soon get over it.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very worried, haven't had a word from any of you all morning
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good going now

G or W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad we're back
k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Went Wild With Words...S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

silly sausage we have been babysitting a pug for 2 weeks. So got our hands full


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky you, bet you had fun :sm01: 
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh yes it was, but he doesn't understand a word you are saying. Our lovely Jessie who died about 5 years ago and is my avatar pic, was an highly intelligent collie. Her vocabulary was vast. but this poor little boy hasn't a clue. So had to be very careful with him as if he got out off his lead he would be lost in the vast outdoors, as our garden is not enclosed at all. He was very cuddly though and wanted lots of hugs. He was picked up this morning - so peace reigns.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We had a collie,understood a lot of what we said to him, we had to spell l.e.a.d, because he knew that meant walkies. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

O what fun - you will miss hm now

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

well I must be off to bed, night night, see you all tomorrow


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> well I must be off to bed, night night, see you all tomorrow


Night night - I must be off - back tomorrow I hope!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yes see you all tomorrow. I had a snooze so not off to bed yet for a while


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter Wind


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yawning Yeti


S or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Irwin Iowa 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Absconding alpaca. Must have seen Jans scary tassie devil. We have some living down the road but they haven’t jumped into our bed yet. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alpaca in your bed or a tassie :sm02: you be careful, neither would be very nice :sm16: :sm23: 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Alpaca in your bed or a tassie :sm02: you be careful, neither would be very nice :sm16: :sm23:
> B


Beats having a hairy spider in your bed.
This is Charlie the alpaca who lives next door. He gets a bit nosy at times.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure what has happened to the photo. :-(


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Not sure what has happened to the photo. :-(


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Charlie is handsome, wish he lived near me.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely cute, they have lovely faces

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Except Ive heard they spit :sm02: 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

They do. Poor hubby has been feeding the four of them while the neighbours are travelling and he has to keep his head down. It’s not that they spit at him, more they spit at one another.
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

right royal palava feeding alpacas by the sound of it.


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So what do they like to eat ?

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tomatoes, lots and lots of tomatoes.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U wouldn't have thought that, but you can't blame them, I love them too.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

very picky eaters. They will only eat home grown variety.


Sorry got to go for a bit. Washing wants hanging out and got to prep my roast chicken dinner .

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll see you later then.It's nearly my lunch time so I'll be gone for a bit too.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Outstanding Olives 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff 'n starchy 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yawning yak
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King Kelpie

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating out in a while- we're having Indian at the restaurant, back later


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Elegantly exquisite

e


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs Ethnic 

C


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Charismatic Clarissa

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunt Agatha.
A


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Attractive Amelia

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aggies aunt 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terry towelling. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gritty gravel 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Louby Lou. U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Uriah 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Harry

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yummy yogurt 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trifle treat

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Truffle chocs, mmm
M


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Minty Mintola

a


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always acceptable 
E


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Exactly equal

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loopy Lion 


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

laughing loudly 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yuppy Yachtsman

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

number nine
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ermine edging


G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Gift 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trusted toast 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea and toast
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea time soon

E or N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No cooking for me, sons picking me up to go to theirs for dinner -- lucky me.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok have fun!!


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not 'arf I will- thank you
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are very lucky

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I certainly am, 3 good sons & families 
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Trusted toast
> 
> T


Theater Ticket to see the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band (Will the Circle Be Unbroken) the middle of this month. 
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

topsey turvey

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Boy's Bicycle...E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Empty Envelopes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seeing Something...G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ghoulish Ghost


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time travel. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Letting loose 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hill

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long line 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Entrance and exit


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twice two 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Online order. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run rabbit run

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nearly naked
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double dare 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early escape


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eager Ernie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics elastic wotsits
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sadie's soft shoe shuffle


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erstwhile Edgar 
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Randy Robert


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tormenting Terance 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edna's earplugs

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sydney' s sock suspender



R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rays rupture support
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tony's toenail-clippers

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sybil's sock stands


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny shoes

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

stormy sea


A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

All Around 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Active afternoon 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stans silk-worm
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maggie's marbles

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sids spaghetti 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Italian ideas 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shell Shall 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

longing look 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky kippers 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seamless scanties 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silky scanties

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

see through scanties-- oooh , you are awful
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look away Lawrence

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eyes shut Eric 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cuckoo call

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lillys lark 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katie Kipper 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lens long-johns-- G or S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sarah slip slipping...G
(who wears slips anymore, sometimes undies aren't even worn because they want the smooth look).


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gone out of fashion, jeans and trousers seem to be in fashion now-- unless of course you need to dress for an occasion (wedding ) etc.. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hats aren't in Fashion by us, I wish they were I Love wearing them and like seeing others wear them. Baseball hats are the only hats you will see men and women.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like hats too! Usually wear a sun hat!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan looks awful in a hat. I did wear a fascinator for my g/sons wedding and it looked ok 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep trying Jan - maybe make a woolly one to keep your ears warm in the winter! :sm11: 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Look...K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitted hat on me looks hideous :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Soo Sad 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreary day

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Knitted hat on me looks hideous :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> S


Same Here :sm23: I like wearing the Big Fancy hats but look like a sore thumb because no one else will be wearing one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Dreary day
> 
> Y


Yellow Yarn (Hat that is knitted for a baby but not for me)

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New name 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Egyptian earthworm 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Moment
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treat time

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early night for me
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evening Elegance (Pleasant Dreams)
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

End of games for now, nighty night sweet dreams


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunny sunflower. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rise n shine, no rain so far--- Good morning all
R or L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to see you Jan. Did you sleep well ?
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Like a log Sue, didn't want to get up,-- but have to go shopping in a bit. We have a free bus laid on by Asda, pick up at 10.00 brings us back at 12,00-- Pity they closed the cafe years ago.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s a shame. You would think that some enterprising person would open up a cafe there. You’ve got to have a cuppa when you’re out shopping. I’m like Joan, I get my shopping online as it’s the same price as the supermarket plus I get free delivery. We live 45 minutes away from my favourite supermarket so it’s great to be able to order online.
Have you complained to Asda about no coffee shop being there ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I love free delivery - Sainsburys are good. Have a good shop Jan, I'll make you a drink when you get back!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tea Joan I really needed that.There used to be a cafe at Asda years ago, but that department now sells electricals, maybe a better option moneywise for them.
Anyway, got us all a box of various cream cakes including cream horns do-nuts ,vanilla slices and eclairs. :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can I join you. I tell you what though I've got a real thing about Lidl's iced chelsea buns at the moment - perhaps I'll bring a couple of those with me

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Please bring the iced chelsea buns, another one of my faves--- hehehe won't we all be fatties
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please may I have an eclair? :sm11: :sm11: 

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quit talking about my fat belly.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round and cuddly, that's me, and I don't care!

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Same here. Can't do a thing about it. Spent my whole adult life skinny as a rake. Not since the menopause.


T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The same with me!

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Use to like savoury things like cheese and onion crisps (family size bag) for a treat, now it's sweets, cake and biscuits. dear me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Tom Cobley and all-- of us, I like being cuddly, just as well cos no way will I be skinny like I was :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Vastly happier now than I was. 


W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We don't care! we could join the Rolypolys S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stay cool and roly poly all day long :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time for a coffee and cracker

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unique Uses


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage skins 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stop Sign


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nippy Nan
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nik nak

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kit Kat 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tic tac toe

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enochs ear-plug 
G


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Georgia Grits S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seattle seahawks
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Smiling Sam 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Muddy Moleskin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nylon napkin 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neddy’s nosebag. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gobbling goose 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eminent Emu. U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ugly umpire 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eager Eskimo. O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oversexed ostrich
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Harold’s huge horn.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nathans nobby walking stick 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Katie’s kinky knickers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie Echinoderm

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness that would be scary 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes it sounds nasty

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll never guess what-- I've lit my wood burner, to cheer the day, it's

blinkin' cold outside.
T ,R or S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tis a touch colder today, but my rich fruit cake in the oven for 2 hours has warmed up my little place lovely


Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes my Rayburn is ticking over on low all the time, but my woodburner in the lounge gives a nice glow as well as throwing heat out.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Temp here this morning was 4C when I got up, I've put the heating on it was 17C in the kitchen.

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

No Need 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Deep down 


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nearly November
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roll on Spring my favourite time!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Entirely agree with you Joan, love the spring
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Going to sort out all my autumn and winter woollies. Spring seems so far off to me.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Even got one of my wooly jumpers on today, and I shall get the others out,-- then wash and put my summer tops away. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Even got one of my wooly jumpers on today, and I shall get the others out,-- then wash and put my summer tops away.
> F


Fine I think I'll do the same! I am knitting a shawlette, the first thing I've started this year except for a owl puff key ring. I lost my Mojo!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for you for making something for youself, shawlettes are great .
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have been knitting lots of Prayer Shawls, my shawl patterns have been varies ones including patterns by Dee O'Keefe. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I totally lost my mojo this year then made an Owl puff key ring which got me going! I don't normally make anything as big as a shawlette but I shall persevere!!!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I totally lost my mojo this year then made an Owl puff key ring which got me going! I don't normally make anything as big as a shawlette but I shall persevere!!!
> 
> J


Just do what you can do, knitting is a hobby and not a Job. Enjoy the process no matter what we do play games, read or knit just keep the brain from going rusty. :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knit when you feel like it , and play our games when you need a break from it :sm02: 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

To bed now Jan, Night night, sleep tight, mind the bed bugs don't bite!! Do you remember that Jan ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I do remember, our Dad used to say it. Night night sleep well. x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U both have Happy Dreams!
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet slumber. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Runny Red 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreadful Dream. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Masterful Music..C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Calming Concerto. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On One Observation...N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Notebook. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Know how to knit

W or T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Willy Wonka. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acrid aroma A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

apologetic answer 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Is anybody having slow connections today ?I've heard nothing from you all for at least an hour :sm03:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Is anybody having slow connections today ?I've heard nothing from you all for at least an hour :sm03:


Mine is coming and going!!

:sm16:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Round Robin 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

nasty norris.


S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soda stream

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Monthly magazine 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electric eel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Land lubber 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber rowboat 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Towing tug-boat 
G or T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Growing Gorilla

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Amorous Alan 
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

National Newsstand

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dans dungarees 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stans shorts

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sonias skates 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simons socks

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silver spoon 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nightie and negligee E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ermine evening gown 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice navel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilac lace
E


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Eating Eclairs


S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ermine earmuff

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Secret shopper 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running a raffle

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eileens excited
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Donalds damsel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lights out time, nighty night sweet dreams x
S


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Leaping legs
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Smiling Squirrel 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Look longingly. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yellow yam 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr. Minute. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee our Ernie 
E


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Elongated Ears

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ermintrudes escape
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic earthworm

m


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Melancholy monkey 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning Yellow-billed hornbill

W or L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wailing waterfowl
L


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

leaping lambs

S

ps sorry I put the wrong letter further up just noticed it. ooops.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aisles said:


> leaping lambs
> 
> S
> 
> ps sorry I put the wrong letter further up just noticed it. ooops.


Not to worry - we all make mistakes!

Soft soap

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popping off now to make an Ecclefechan tart back soon
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Popping off now to make an Ecclefechan tart back soon
> Q


Question - what is that?????

I've looked up the recipe - sounds good. We've been to Ecclefechan but never seen this tart.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really ? and you never saw an Ecclefhecan in bakers shop windows, they are tarts only found on the Scottish borders-- so I've read about. My son prefers them to mince pies,so I'll take it with me when I join them for our Saturday night take-away. I'm making one big one to slice up.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds interesting, How do you pronounce it ? 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The pronunciation is tricky if you've had a few!! :sm15:-- OK -- Eccle fekkan
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Utmost care in getting it right, it’s the fekken word that would worry me. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good Sue, I'll leave you to figure out what my d/h used to call them, and he was sober when he said it :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We always remember Victoria Wood talking about Scottish place names. She said 
spelt Kirkcudbright and pronounced Ecclefechan.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zzzzzz I feel sleepy, when I've washed the pots I might have forty winks
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Afternoon nap does you good sometimes - my dh has an hours nap nearly every day

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Back aches a little bit, so a sit down will help 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pains and aches aren't good - joys of getting older!!! 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quaint quilt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Training toads

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

todays tasks-nil :sm15: :sm02: 
S or L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leisurely lounge

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

English essay 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yapping Yorkie 

Some letters aren't easy!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'E' especially---- & Y
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes you're right

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twinkle toes 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sun and stars

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Speedos & swimming 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go girl

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lamp lighter 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rancid Ramson

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neutered Noel
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lanky Lou

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Under umbrella 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Android Andromeda. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient arch

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Handsome Hagrid
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear darling. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double daft 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tricky Ted 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Triple tempo. O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie owl
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loopy Lou

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uncle Unwin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neds a nancy
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Normans noticeboard

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dons a doozy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yorkshireman

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Norman’s a Numpty. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ying and yang

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goosy Gander. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhode island red

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Donald duck 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Kiwis

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sister Susie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Engine effluent 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

turtle tapdancing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goat giggling

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

George gurned
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daisy danced

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daisy Dandelion 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New noticeboard

D


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Deadly Dynamite


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early evening
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good going 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Green goddess
S


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

super slippery

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yokel yodelling 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grenadier guards

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salute the sergeant
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trick or treat

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treacle toffee 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagle eggs

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleep time, see you tomorrow, night night sweet dreams x
W


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wriggling Worm


M


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mangy Mutt

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tangled Tresses. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silly sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early exercises 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silly suggestion :sm02: 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

why when
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Never never

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Restless rodent
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible Toblerones

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

SShhhh don't let my son hear that :sm02: he loves them
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My preference is Bendicks Dark mint chocolates!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

same here, not absolute faves, Lindt Balls are lovely S or Y


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yummy yellow

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Black bottom (dance )
M


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Mushie Moor


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Is anybody having slow connections today ?I've heard nothing from you all for at least an hour :sm03:


I have been out of Connections since Friday. We needed a new Modem. Now I'm up and going :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ruby Ring...G


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Gruesom Goblin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night News...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining star

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rapid river 
R


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Rampaging Rhino

O


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Orange oval 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple appetiser

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolling Rocks..S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stay sharp 
P


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Passion pink

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kipper kebab

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blackberry bomb 
B


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful bluebell

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucy Locket 
T


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tantalizing target

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Norman nincompoop
P


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Paralyzing paranoia 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dreadful disease
E


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Excited employee

U


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Electrifying Eels

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet shop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pegga Pig...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden goose. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enormous Egg laid by the Goose
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great gift. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Timeless Treasure
E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Fish Fry 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Glow...W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Windshield Wipers 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sudden Surge..E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Erudite educator

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rough Rocks...S


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

slippery slope

k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eagle Eyes..S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Slimy Squid
D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Delightfully dizzy


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty Boop. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peppa Pig 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goose and gosling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Gelding. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grumbling grandma

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Agony aunt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Top topic. C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Countless crabs 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage stew

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I haven't tried that
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

True Taffy 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You youngsters

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Short street 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny taters

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Succulent spanish onion


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nectarines

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet satsumas 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft sugar

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ripe raspberries 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stop and search

H


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Heavy hubby

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

skinny sister
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Rice-Dish

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot house

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ernie the Elk 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King of Kelpies

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sally swinging 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaily gurning 

G


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Glorious Gladiolus 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sweet smelling 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Galloping goats

S


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sizzling steaks

g


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green grub. B


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Blue Bonnet

T


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tantalizing toes

p


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink petal. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lens Llama
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Addled ants


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soda stream. M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Muckles & mickuls
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Situation 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nodding neddy 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yodelling youth

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Howling husky 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yucca


A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

antelopes air-bag 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gobbling Giraffe

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Egg Eating


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy eggs
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Something Sweet 

T


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tall Trees

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short supply. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yodel yayeee
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting evening - I wish!!

G or H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going gaga. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Angry ape 
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

expiring eventually


F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fred feeling frisky
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning Yaffingale

E


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Energetic elephants

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run riot


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tell tale tit
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talk Talking 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Tell tale tit
> T


Haven't heard that for a while!

Tuppenny toffees

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saturday sport
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thursday thrills

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sunday snooze 


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eating ecclefechan 
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Natural Nutmeg 

G


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Generous Generals

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Whale Watching 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous ganache
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every exit

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tall trees
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky start

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

throwing a tantrum
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy madam

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

maungy morning
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grotty green

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neds nautical 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lenny the lion

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nine numerals 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleeper Sofa...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Antirrhinum aroma

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alternating actions 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft sugar

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rum 'n raisin 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Two toblerones 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sweeties

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Six smarties 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sixteen Snickers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Stuff..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Frilly fancies 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk Shirts...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly string

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Globes...S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Soap 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Potty putty 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young youth

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy hour 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rip roaring 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

getting ga-ga legged :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dabchick dabbling


G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Graceful goose 
E


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Elegant Elephants

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Old Ostrich. H


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Happy Hookers (crochet)

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunny sky.
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Youthful years 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spicy soup. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Potato & leek soup
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink panther

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rabble rouser 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber ruler

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Randy rooster 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right ripper. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ruined raincoat 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treacle toffees

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Suede shoes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scarlet sails


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Silly story

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Years 'n years
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny starling 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

going for Chinese soon
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Newport News...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sailing ship
P


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pathetic potato

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ordinary parsnip 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prickly pear 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ravenous racoon 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty Nigel

L


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Leaping lords

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spicy sauces

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scarlet singlet. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thai take-away... we had at my sons tonight yummy
Y


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yellow youngster

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risky Road. D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

delightful doings

s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Sunset. T


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Terrible Twos

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing solo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

OLive oil

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely lemons. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sour sherbet
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tongue twister

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lily Lillic 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool as a cucumber

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ragged roller 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regional riot

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twin Twix
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xavier's xylophone

Bet you thought you had got me there!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Extra 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adrianas applesauce

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ethels ecclescake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enid's eels

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sticky stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flathead fish. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Heavenly Hawaii 

I


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Intoxicating interest

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tingling throughout. T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Tree trunk K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitted kitty. Y


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yellow Yahoo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orange Octopus. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Striped smock 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kilted kipper

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rainbow ribbon
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutty nanny-goat

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tartan tam o'shanter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosie Redcheeks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sonic

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Comical clown 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrible twos tantrum. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Musty mulberry

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yuppies yellow yacht.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yankie yellow candle
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ermintrudes Elephant. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twisting her trunk 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinked & Krimped.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Deep dimple 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Empty esky. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yes your ?
R


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rapid response

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Say Something 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going, gone
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early evening 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting gloomy (outside )


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yawn Yes 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry souffle

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Extra 'elping please


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eat everything

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going gracefully
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yannis yfronts . S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some Sugar


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rolling rock
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kreme kandy

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yapping Yorkie 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie echo

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Obediahs oranges 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft silk. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kinky Koala 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adams apple

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ernies ear
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rhonda’s Rhubarb. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Berts banana 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red red ribbons

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slinky satin 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Nigel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lens legless 
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Saucy sylvia


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teds T-total
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lena's leopard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Danny's Dalmatian

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Noras nightgown 
N


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice nose 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extended elbow

W


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Weird woman

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Newts nest 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twenty toadstools

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Six silverfish 
H


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Happy Hannah

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hen hatching


G


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gambling game

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

European Ensign. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nature Nut 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thick Trunk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting Kit...T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Table Top. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Patio 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Objective Outsider...R


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

rigid reply

y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yowling Yank K


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kinky koala

a


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Arrogant Asses

S


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Arrogant Asses
> 
> S


I am sitting here laughing! Looking at your avatar.

Silly statement

T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am sitting here laughing! Looking at your avatar.
> 
> Silly statement
> 
> T


Thanks!!

Temper tantrum trump 
P


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pied piper

R


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Rambunctious rugrats

S


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Snazzy skirt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taming Tigers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky smell

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lanky Legs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thursday tomorrow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wacky Wednesday 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday’s yarn. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wobbly wrinkly
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yam

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

May Meadow 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Windy woodland 
D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dancing dervish

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horrible Horace 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electric event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Timer...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rotten rogue 
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ethereal egret

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toy Truck..K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kent kestrel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lettuce Leaf...F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fresh fish 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haddock w/ Herbs...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds super 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run round

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Duck n dive 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Egg Emoji...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inner Iron. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Now..W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Working World 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirty Dishes...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Static Stuff. F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun Food 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dog Days..S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Soupy Sales

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slimy Swamp...P


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Purple Pansy


Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow-lab Yipping...G


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Galloping Gazelle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eagle Eye..E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ecstatic Englishman
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutty Nutella 

A


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Angry Aunties
S


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Silly Santa


A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Accountant Assistant...T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Tom Terrific

C


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Colourful creation

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nearly naked 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dime (a) dozen


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Northern News. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spanish Song


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Giggling girl 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lack lustre E


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Eagle eye 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagle eyrie

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elephant Eyes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheep shearer

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Regular reader 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhino running 


G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giant gumnuts. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Superb 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bumble bee 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic eft

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trembling tree
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Earnest Ernest

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Troubled trio 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange opal-fruits

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sharp spangles 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven smarties

S


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

sucky sweet

t


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trebor toffees

S


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Silly Sue E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Excited Edna 
A


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Average Amelia

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Arthurs anorak 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katie's Keeshond

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

drowsy dogs

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slinky stoat 
T


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Terrible traffic 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheating coward
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drunken Dare..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

East end



D


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Dark days

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunny skies 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Salad 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dizzy Doll. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lazy Lucy 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yodelling yokel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky Liam 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Messy marmalade

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Electric earphones 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stretched sausages 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sausage sizzling 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grilled gammon

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nells Newberry fruits
Y or S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes yummy 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, yes , yummy
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yarn

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nasty nightmare

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Eggless 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Seashell. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

loopy Len 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nifty Nigel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lorna. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adventurous Alec

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cunning Clive 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Erotic Ernie

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Episode eleven 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nylon nailbrush

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hairy hyena

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

African antelope

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Energetic elk 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep kicking 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

good golly!

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yippee yigh 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Huge Hug. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grateful granny 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You and yours

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Save the seals 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausages on sticks

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seeing stars 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shovel snow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sloppy sauce

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Warm wellies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Snuggly socks. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Snow shoe 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eskimo Estate.e


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Energetic Eskimo
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oval opal

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lollies 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super scent

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Turn-table 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoying evening. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting goggle -eyed
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreary day

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yesterdays yam 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Minced mint

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

trick or treat 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three tableforks

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silver spoon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nectarines

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

saucy synonym

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mowing machine

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping elbow. W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

withering wart 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trembling teeth. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Halfwit Harold 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dimwit Desmond. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dopy Dora
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Audacious Audrey. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yuppy Yolande
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excitable Emma. A


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Amelia's Aligator

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rogers rhubarb
B


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Bradley's Biscuit

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toms tam o'shanter
R


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Robbie's Rainbow

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wilma’s warthog. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gerts garter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roast rump. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

parmesan parsnips
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugar snaps.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spiced sausage
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

early entrance

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early exit 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Typical Topic 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cauliflower cheese
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elderberry Extract...T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tony’s toenails. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Straw Stacks..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swimming strokes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Stories...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Swans. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Swimming swans 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Sewing. G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

grotty garden.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightingales nest. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Time...E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eclairs & eccles cakes
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

silly sausage


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edible Eats...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

String singlet 
T


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Glenlady said:


> String singlet
> T


LOL I've not heard that word for a long time, doesn't paint a pretty picture unfotunately

Turquoise Towel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

laughed myself when I thought about it Nana
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

amazing adventures

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunny Side-Up

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

pumpkin pie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elephant Ears...S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

strawberry soda

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Adventure Awaits...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stormy sea 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Alice’s Adventures. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Sick 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knee Knockers..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sound Studio. O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oval orange 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everlasting everything. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

green grass 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Spicy 

Oh today is my birthday ???? 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay, Happy Birthday sandj
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yay, Happy Birthday sandj
> J


Thanks!

Just Jump

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pineapple pudding 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glory Glory Hallelujah Sandy turned another year. Happy Birthday!
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yodeling yokels

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stone Skipping..G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grinning Godzilla 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Alluring Accent. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tinted Tinsel 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laughable Lyric...C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cute Cub 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby's Bathtub...B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bubble Bath 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hour...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recent Research. H


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Happy Harry 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday’s Yams. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Simons a 'sook'

:sm23: 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kenny Koala. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Annes adventure 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Escape Extinction...N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Norwegian Nell
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Silk 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krinkly kimono


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

overweight otter

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rusty rail
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little League..
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eagle eyed 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ding Dong
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Guy 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yodeling..G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greatest Gift 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trick or treat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Taco Tuesday..Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday’s yarn. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans nob (on the shed door) :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Boy. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yellow y-fronts
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Speedy Service..E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra efficient. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

limping lynx

X (!)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra large Xbox. X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xtra xxxxxx's
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young & Youthful. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lady 
Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

you yobbo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ogling Oliver 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rogering Roger. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Rogering Roger. R


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: per-lease, I can't stop giggling here to myself

Really can't stop laughing 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giggle giggle a bit more. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eek, now stop, my belly aches
P or S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Eek, now stop, my belly aches
> P or S


peeing n pants if you don't stop laughing, Jan
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seriously sober

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roger is rich 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Henrietta’s a harlot. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Turtle Tracks 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Secret Santa. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Anitas antics (with Santa ) :sm15: :sm02:
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bird Bath
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas card 
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

decorative details

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Starry skies
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sneaky Santa...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Athletic Acrobat. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tricky Tom 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Monster Mash. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy hippo 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overlarge Ostrich. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hairy hog 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grouchy Gorilla. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Amourous armadillo 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Object...T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tempting tiramisu
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University Updates
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleepy students
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

stereophonic sound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't Dwell
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Look lively
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelling Youngster
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rebel Radio 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One-stop Operator
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruffled Ribbon. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Never naughty
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling yeah yeah. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

having hysterics 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry state. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eager elephant 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trumpet tempting. G
Going to watch Corrie in a minute. I think Sinead hasn’t got long to go, must get my tissue box ready. :-( 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gave up on Corrie when it got too silly for words Sue, same with Emmerdale, I think the producers or whoever it is in charge need to find new script writers for both soaps. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heavy Heart...T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying times 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scary Song..G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goofy gorilla
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

heavy hitter

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rowdy revellers
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Skunk..K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kinky Karl 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lizard...D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daffy Duck
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind Kitty. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yield Yellow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Reading Rainbow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Western Wear
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wild West. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Taco Tuesday...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Yam. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Memories
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunny sunflower. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Roses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Single stem. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Match Maker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Romantic Relationship. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partner Panic...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chilling Chapter. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Romance in the Roller :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risking Reputation. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not now
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet washing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gigantic giraffe

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Energetic elephant
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Tomato 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outgrown Overalls. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Storm..
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Moaning Minnie 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Malted Milk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Knives
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Service. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Empty envelope
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exit & Entrance
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early exit
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty-two Twists
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seasoned steak. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

keep knitting 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grated ginger R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roaring rhino 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Grated ginger R


Welcome back Joan, you have been missed. Hopping both of you get well quick. Sounds like something that none of us want.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Raining 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Roaring rhino
> O


Old Overalls
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Really Raining
> 
> G


Golden Glow
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter Winds 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Withered willy 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa's Sled
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Don’t Dance 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enids echo
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

October Onto
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

overly ostentatious

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sneaky snakes
s


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slippery slope 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating Eggs
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scrambled or scotch 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Halloween
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neat needlework K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knuckle Knock
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitted knickers 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some Snow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wet weather
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Radio Repair
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Raincoat. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Terrified tortoise
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knick knacks

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stubbie shorts. S

Great to see you back Joan.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Stubbie shorts. S
> 
> Great to see you back Joan.


Thanks Sue,

Stout sticks

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sticky sweeties--- Hope you & hubby are feeling much better Joan
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So much better Thanks - just treat us gently

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treating you both with utmost care,
G or E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodies Gone...I had over 95 kids last night that wipe me out. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee gads, 95 kids !! That must be a record
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Eeee gads, 95 kids !! That must be a record
> D


Dreary Day , last year was worst we had 214 kids, Beautiful Day. Next door to me the guy goes way out by giving out hot dogs, chips and cookies. I notice a lot of cars parked on both sides of us. The word got out. I Love Halloween and enjoy giving out I won't quick because the number of kids. I live in a older neighborhood where there are steps to go up to the front door. If I was a kid looking for a haul I think I would find another neighborhood. :sm09: Some very cute customs last night even though the kids were bundle up with winter gear.

Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yummy Yams


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simply scrumptious

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Stuff. F


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Friendly Fifer R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rutted Road. D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dumb Donald D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dollar Days 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sassy Style. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elegant Elisa
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Animal attraction. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerdy Norman 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nancy Natterjack-toad

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Double diamond. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dick Dastardly 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeovil yam

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

m & m's 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining sabre

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eleven eclairs 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sorbets

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

special sauce

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Exit..
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiny tot 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting tarts. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strong Support 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tacky Texture. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Effusive earthworm

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meek n mild. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drip drop

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pink pig 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gremlin

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Naughty nibbles 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

super sweet

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasted teacake 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics entitlement
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tony's tonic

c


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring Contest...
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tea towel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lonely lass

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shakin' Stevens 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet Sue

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Empty envelope
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exotic entrance

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy Eating 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous greens 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Satin Shirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tentatively tip-toeing

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grey goose 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy exemption. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nagging
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green glass. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spaghetti shapes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugar snaps.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stretchy suspenders 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Soap suds 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stockings-silk 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knobbly knees

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Swallows singing 
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gigantic gnome (is that an oxymoron?)

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elf dressed in emerald green
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

necessary niggles


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

scones, scones --- ( with jam n cream of course)


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

saucy sarah


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot hossradish 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hitch
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a question for the people who live in England. One of the ladies who I do my water exercises with will be going to London, England next week for a Holiday of 16 days. She said she isn't going to be bringing her Winter coat. She said it never gets Cold in England and she thinks that a Spring Jacket should be OK. I might be wrong I thought it does get cold maybe not as cold as WI. Do you ever get Snow?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Currently we are cold, wet and windy. Not usually snow till around Dec, Jan, or Feb if at all. An autumn coat would be better or a thickly lined rain jacket. I should say that rain was inevitable at this time of year.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hot horlicks


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Currently we are cold, wet and windy. Not usually snow till around Dec, Jan, or Feb if at all. An autumn coat would be better or a thickly lined rain jacket. I should say that rain was inevitable at this time of year.


Thank You for your answer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Song to my drink!
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grouchy Gorilla. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I have a question for the people who live in England. One of the ladies who I do my water exercises with will be going to London, England next week for a Holiday of 16 days. She said she isn't going to be bringing her Winter coat. She said it never gets Cold in England and she thinks that a Spring Jacket should be OK. I might be wrong I thought it does get cold maybe not as cold as WI. Do you ever get Snow?


Oh my goodness Ann, tell you friend to pack warm clothing, she could maybe travel in a Spring coat, but I'm afraid she will not be warm enough wearing it for the outings she will be doing. I'd pack a fleece,warm undies, gloves and scarf , a light rain proof jacket with a hood, to wear over a sweater. She might not see snow, we get that in January, Feb. mostly, but the winds can be really cold.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awesome Amazing 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

greatly gratified
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dirty devil


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

long leggings 
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slinky stocking


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Green garter 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rib Rub 

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

big booby


Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesiree Yes
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Striped sock
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ordinary owl
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

leaping lemur

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rowdy rogue 
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

empty envelope

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy essay
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngster's Yex
X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

xtra exciting. 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giggling Gals
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Snivelling Souls. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sexy salamander 
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

raunchy rebel


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lens leggings 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk Stockings
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

something special 
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

little lad

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dirty dog 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go Girl
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Laughing Llama 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Annoying Ant. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiresome teeth 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hippie hotpants. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sausage show
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

weighty walrus

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spicy Sweet 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tadpoles

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

shallow 


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kellys kilt 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tatty trousers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Soap
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peter Pan. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing New
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wet weather. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rednosed Rudolph 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Highland Heather R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty railing. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Green goddess
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sorta stupid

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Duty deputy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No need. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't dally 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yoplait Yoghurt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippee Yahoo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ogled often. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Normal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lamb. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baa-Baaaa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Armor
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Redundant 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Testing Time
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elephant exiting

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Growing gardenias 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sixty Six
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xavier’s Xylophone. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic eel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost Llama. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Absent Axolotl

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilac lavatory
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yucky yuck. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kronky kayak 
k


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knit Kick 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

King Kong 
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ghoulish goblin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night Ninja
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Artful Arthur
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ridiculous Riddles
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

scary stories 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Song
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gentle giant 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Tipper
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ragged robin 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neutered Norman. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nearly naked 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Droopy Drawers. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saggy skin 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night, bedtime for me.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok , sweet dreams, stay warm xx
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please Pass Peas
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silent shifties 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Satin Slippers
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Snoring swan 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Novel
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lace lingerie 
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

evidence eliminated

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dumb Donald

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

drastic decision


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

drastic decision


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

drastic decision


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Neighbor
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

rotten robber


R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Roses Romantic 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Creeping Cloverleaf. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny Farm
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mid Morning 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grandma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Auntie Ann. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Norma the nanny goat 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiptoeing toddler. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raging river 
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rosemary risotto

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

olive oil 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely lavender. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ripe Radish

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot horseradish. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot hunky Horace
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elderly eccentric Edith. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Harriet the harlot
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teasing Tom
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

merry Mary

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yawning yak
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty's Kittens
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sam's salamader



R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Robert Robber
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raunchy Rita 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Apt Analogy
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yoplait yoghurt
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tim's toenail

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let Loose
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elsies emerald 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Demon Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Garden Grotto. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Organic Oranges
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet strawberries. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sewing Skills
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Simple. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sneaky Snow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Wonderland
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

definitely decadent

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Truly terrific. C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crikey chummie
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Event

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea tasting 
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gigantic garden

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nearly new 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

water wheel
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lonely llama 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolute Advantages
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slap stick 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Ox

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XL Xenia
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aunty acid ( she's so funny )
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Doo-doo
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

orange octagon

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

New nurse 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early event. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thankful Thanksgiving


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Garnish. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy hob-nail boots 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satin slip. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pink petticoat
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thoughtful Thanksgiving

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

galloping goat


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tartan trousers 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sail Survivor
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

red rose

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanted evening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gonna Getcha
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Armadillos aunty 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yawning Yeti I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Into It
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Turkey Talk


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeper's Keys
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon sandwich. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Horse Harness
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sizeable Shark. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kipper kedgeree
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants ears. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spicy sausage
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eager to Eat
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toasted tea-cake 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone Establishment
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tip top

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Practical Person
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not normal 
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

limp lettuce 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Enough. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

heavy hobnail (boots )
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lower Lip
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pink pearls 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silver streak 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting Kit
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

topiary tree

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evergreen Elm
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy madam

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money Market
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tricky Tanya 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Any Advantages
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Singing solo 
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slinky satin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Singing solo
> O


Open Office
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

empty envelope

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early exit 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teasing Tone
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early event. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talented Teacher
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rouge red. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delivery Dash
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping hands. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky socks

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shocking surprise
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

English eccentric 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Cards
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

summer season

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty nineties

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Santas sister 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Riding-hood
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Do Di 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Instructor Input
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanksgiving Turkey 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yam
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

moon man 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noonday nap

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

perfect present
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top Topic
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

check computer 
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

reasonable reply

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yakity yak 
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kinky knitting

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green General 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Locksmith
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Harry hedgehog 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go Grab
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big boned 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Donald duck
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitty kat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tic Tat Toe
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early Easter egg

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twenty two 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Our Overabundance
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Extremely energetic 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Candle Chandelier
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruby ring. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

green grass
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lettuce leaves
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar snap-peas

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sauteed spuds
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky stuff

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fluffy feathers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa's sack

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kelly-Green Knitted 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dancing Daisy 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippee Yahoo
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ole-Ole 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elsie Elephant 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

telling tales 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet scent

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty tipples 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slow Sweep
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

purple plum

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

mellow moments

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Metal Music
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> mellow moments
> 
> S


Sole Survivor
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

rich rancher


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Roof
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fine filigree 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Engraved eggcup. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Porcelain plates

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shiny silverware. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eager Ernest 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sixty Six 

X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xaviers x-ray

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xerox xtra
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Xaviers x-ray
> 
> Y


Yggdrasil Yew
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Xerox xtra
> A


Amazing Applause
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Exciting entertainment

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oval opal

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Life Long Lover
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red race-car

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

revolting rubbish

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooray Henry
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Knob
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Billy Bunter. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roy of the Rovers 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sweet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Taffy Town
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nutty nougat 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tart
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

taco Tuesday 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yuletide yuhoos 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Secret search

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Holidays
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa soon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing new. W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winter wonderland 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Door Decoration
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninety nine 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electrical Engineer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reduce Rubbish. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Handy helper 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading room


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mince-meat (pies)
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nationwide news

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugary Sweet 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiddely Tootsy
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yuletide yearning 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Garter Grub
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

broken branch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Historic Hotel
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilac leggings 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Shoes
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shiny shoes 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scary spider. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rolls Royce 
:sm02: :sm02: 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Escapades. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Speeding in his speedos 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Skinny dipping without his shorts.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Showing his sausage
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Turkey Time


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

early entry 
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yarn yearning

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Galloping goat 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thick thistles

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spooky spirits 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Sentence
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enoughs enough. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

High Hill

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lofty Level. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looby Lou

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugly Undies. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shabby string singlet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tatty T-shirt. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thermal trunks 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Snuggly shawl

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Like Love 

Happy Thanksgiving. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilac lupin 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eager Enthusiasm 
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

major meltdown

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Never Normal
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Little Leaf

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny five minutes

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Sound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Dew
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Willy Wonka 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Archangel Armor
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

randy rabbi


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

independant Iris 
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Salty seadog

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy gulls 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silk Sarong. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy's Gab
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Black Balaclava. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Adas apron
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobby’s Nuts. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sids sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Envelope for Edna

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Albert answered 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dearest Doris. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sentimental sweetheart 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top Talent
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

treacle tart
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teardrop Tattoo
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

obvious obstruction

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No News
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sometimes Stressful. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lava Lamp
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

petite pois


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stylish Scarf
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fast Flu

U


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ugly umbrella

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asparagus Au-gratin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Those Things
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Special Saturdays

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleet & Snow is in the forecast today for us. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well winter is certainly here! We had a frost last night.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really raining here. First day of summer and temperature expected to reach 15 degrees. Brrrrr
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Since 'Really raining' is the only 'R' phrase I can find above, I'm going with 'G'.

golf game

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enthusiasm Song
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Go Go 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ole Olé. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eager Excited
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t dilly dally. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya Yippee
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy escape. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expensive Estate
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

embarrassed egret

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Train Toot
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny tomato. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Order Online
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Effort 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top Topic
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas Carols. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silver star


R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

raspberry roulade


S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry sorbet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toffee Tea
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acid apple

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Exercise
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

everyone else

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager Elfin 


N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nutty nougat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today's Temp.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder puff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Far From Foolproof
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny Feet 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Toes (Big Feet, I call them Bear Claws)
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth sailing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgonzola

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angels in Action
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nice new napkin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty or Nice
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ebony entertainment-centre

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elegant Evening
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gown

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Nightie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy elastic 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Cloth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hazardous Hiking. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gone Golfing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Grass. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth skin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Nun
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ninety nine. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie ectoplasm

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Milk Maid
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do it

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

open order

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat Row
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wool winder

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip Rip-it
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twin tub 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Bird
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreary Day. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, Yesterday
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeti Yawning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gold geegaws 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

scarlet scarf

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

friendly face



E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treble time

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hettie halibut

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time To Think
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kicking koala

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Avaricious Anteater. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red River
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

River Regatta. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Albino Antelope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early event. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy tabby

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youthful Years. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saucy Santa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable Age
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting era

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Always Artistic
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Christmas candles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa's Sled
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Donner (Rein)deer

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rudolph Reindeer.
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

realistic robot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tim
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Today was making Rice Krispies in the microwave. Oh and someone from the U.K. never had them before! 

My Mantra 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Above All

I made Rice Krispies bars many times when I was young and raising my family. I use to pat them down in the butter pan and flip them over to have a nice smooth side on both sides. 
I haven't made them for a long time.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking lovely. Y
I always made Rice Krispies for my kids birthday parties. I think they were called Rice Crackles here. I’m trying to remember the ingredients, icing sugar, cocoa and copha mixed in with the rice bubbles (Krispies ) maybe ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Looking lovely. Y
> I always made Rice Krispies for my kids birthday parties. I think they were called Rice Crackles here. I'm trying to remember the ingredients, icing sugar, cocoa and copha mixed in with the rice bubbles (Krispies ) maybe ?


Yeah, Yours looks a little hard to make. This is our recipe. Sticky on the fingers, I had to butter my fingers down good. 
https://www.ricekrispies.com/en_US/recipes/microwaveable-rice-krispies-treats-recipe.html

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So, that’s a new one for me. I’ve never heard of marshmallows in the recipe. Certainly agree with you Ann, it’s sounds a lot easier than the recipe that I used to use.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Above All
> 
> I made Rice Krispies bars many times when I was young and raising my family. I use to pat them down in the butter pan and flip them over to have a nice smooth side on both sides.
> I haven't made them for a long time.


My trick is to add a little more cereal to the marshmallow. So it's more of a solid rice krispy treat.

Tasty Treats

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saucy Sal

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lousy location

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty nails

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Slumber. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rumbling Roaring (in the morning after a good night sleep. )
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Give Gingerbread 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doorbell Ding
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Garden Gate. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagle exploring

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good Guy 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes Yvonne

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eighty Eight
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ten ton

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now or never

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reindeer Running
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy Galah

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Headed Home (for the) Holidays
E or S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slip stich



H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ham Half 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fashionable Frock. K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kingside Knitting-Needles 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sea shells (on ) sea shore.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Exceeding
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gambling Game. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enlarge Estate
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially Easy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Y oh why

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, (that was) Yesterday
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yodeled yesterday

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yodelling Yaffle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enamoured Elephant. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tall Tale
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excited Emu

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under Use
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

exciting event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosy Red
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dainty doll. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovable Looks
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several sheep. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peaceful Pictures
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft n snuggly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yule Y'all
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely lollipop. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty Polly

Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yarn Yellow 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wicked witch

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

happy hooking. 


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Growth
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hourly hackney-cab

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bright Bells
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Straight sticks

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

scented soap

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Purple pineapple

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Purple pineapple
> 
> E


Eh, Edible?
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

early evolution

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts Now


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Eh, Edible?
> E


Pure fiction!

:sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wool winder 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Raspberries
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberry Shortcake. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating eclairs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet n sumptuous. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sausages

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Swans. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swans a Swimming
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geese a gaggling.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Goose

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous egg. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going Gone
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

enduring everything

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

My first double post. Sorry!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> My first double post. Sorry!


Come join us, it's on-going....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Gates
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sentimental send-off

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flip Flops
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Spoon. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nicely now

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Wonderland
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

disco dancing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Guys
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunday soon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon News
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked Salmon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing Normal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latest Lover
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red rocket. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tall trees

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Satin Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Savoury Sauce. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extreme Experience
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoyable Evening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ginger gold (apple)
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deep doo-doo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Ok. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen kreation 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty nicknacks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spicy Stew
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

wet wellies 


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sew Sampler
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round and round 

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deep darkness

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simple solution

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

needed now

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wise words

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sexy sweater

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rosy Red 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Discount DVD
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daily Dash. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Homburg Hat
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trendy Trim. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mince Meat
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trident three 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything easy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yappity yap

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink pants. S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sexy slip


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink panties

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

super sized

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwindle down

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

naughty nigel


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

naughty nigel


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

naughty nigel


L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long long length

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hammer Head
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

happy hooker

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running ragged

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dotty dalmation


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night Nurse
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ethereal eiderdown

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Nasturtium. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Marigolds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet salvia. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abnormal Aster

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Roses
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet Syringa

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

agapanthus abound

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty Dianthus

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Smell
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

lovely lilly


Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yarrow
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Local lodger

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Ribbon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nylon Nylons. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Suggest Something 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guessing Games. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa Sleigh
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ho ho ho!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overseas Occurrence. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting event

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

touring Tibet

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trim toenails

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swim Slam
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mama Mia. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Along
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Ghost. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talkable Topic
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Candid Camera. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Activities

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Secret Santa. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Active ants

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sniffling Snout. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

One O one

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eighty eight

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trimming Tinsel
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Last laugh

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holiday Hallelujah
https://www.bing.com/search?q=bon+jovi+hallelujah&filters=ufn%3a%22bon+jovi+hallelujah%22+sid%3a%2238f2e714-1a49-b11b-ab83-7f8deca2b556%22&autoplay=1&FORM=SNAPST
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

happy hyena


A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

all alone
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Empty envelope


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

arctic animal

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky (in) Love 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping Energy. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yokel
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

laughing loud

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dismally Dark. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King Kong

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

good grief

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Faint Footsteps
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

shakin stevens



S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Santa's sleigh

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salon Shampoo
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> Santa's sleigh
> 
> H


Humble Habit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty titbits. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Substitutes 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snowflake Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glossy Green. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

naughty nephew

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wise Words. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smart Shopper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Railing. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

green Grinch

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hairy heifer

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reigning Ruler. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reliable Renter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rustic Relic. C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Christmas candle


E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanted Evening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Garden
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Newest Nemo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Olive oil. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loan Lender
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Rollicking. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giggling Gertie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excitable Edith. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Harriet

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

troublesome trever


R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy Roger

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

'R' rating

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gracious

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

smelly sock


K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knitted kilt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tartan Trousers.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Seasonal Show 

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

smart Slav

V

(trying for some different letters)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vantage View. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What a Wamefu (bellyful)
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside umbrella.
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

automatic answer

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relaxing reward. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Dutch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping Hand. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daughter's Date
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening enjoyment. T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tickling Trevor


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip Rap
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

party punch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy-looking Hats
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Santa slumbering soon ( after all his hard work ).
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nighty Night
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tinsel Tangled 

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Springer Spaniel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lady Luck. K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kitchen kettle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Electric Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely laze

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eat Enough 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ho Ho, Ha Ha (Eat Enough)

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

All Around

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drop Down. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Necklace (gift)
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eastern elm

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy monkeys

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slurping soda

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Army Air-corps
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

School Stuff 

F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

far fetched

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dish Detergent
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty Turnip. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty Pines
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

suicide seat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Outstanding oration. 


P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

neutral nation

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Name Numbers 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sparkly Soda
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

annoying android

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Day Dream 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Masterful Maestro. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange Opal-fruits

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Sweater
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal robes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stretchy Stitches
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet sugar

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Romance Rumor
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rancid rashers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugar sweet. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasteful Treat
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mickey mouse

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants Endeavour. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rambling rabbit

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Treacle tart


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddler Tantrum. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mish Mush

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hot hob

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Braised Beef. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish fingers

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soup 'n' sandwich

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hey Hi 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy igloo. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

open offer

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red Rhubarb

B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Better Business Bureau

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Under an umbrella

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Almost Another ( year )
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rich Rum 

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

red robin


N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunny Sonny


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yearling yak

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Khaki Kayak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kinky Kook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knocking Knees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sherbert

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty toffees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sherbert sucker

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remaining Rolos (candy)
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Remaining Rolos (candy)
> S


We have Rolos here!

Sweet sugared-almonds

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone's Sweet-tarts (not for me I don't care for them, I do like sugared-almonds)
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sleepily sated

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreamy Date
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early education

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Necessities. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Support 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tick Tock (Time is getting closer to the New Year 2020)
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

King Kong. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Garden gnomes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Small Statues. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Statuesque stance

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enchanting Evening
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Golden goddess

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swanky Stilettos. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slinky Shapes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stuffed Stomach. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hitch
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hitch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High Hill. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

loose lugnut

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny teardrop. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

privacy policy

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yaya
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ageing Arthur’s Aunt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Table Talk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinda Kitch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holiday home

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Erase
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eighty elephants

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

super sonic

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Childs cardigan

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

noteworthy number

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regular raglan

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nightingale nest

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ten Trombones
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

silky smooth

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Horse Hoof
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Foolhardy Fellow. W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wonder Willow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Willie Wonka
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

astonishingly adept

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Top
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plastic Pack. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kings and knaves

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

****** and specks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

***** and span

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nestle Nest
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tootin' trumpet!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ten Tons
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silken strand

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctor Dolittle
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie echo

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elastic eraser

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosy-red rhubarb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby Buggy
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkie yapping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls Giggling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grenadier Guards 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sterile strip

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pick Pockets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon Sandwich. H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hoovering hair

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty rails

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinking Slowly
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yanking yarn

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

neutral nation

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neighing Neddy

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

you yield

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dancing ducks

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

silvery spider

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxing Retreat
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tonight’s Topic 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chronic Cough. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Classic (songs, 12 days of Christmas ends Sunday, Dec. 5)
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Chronic Cough. H


Healthy Hub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beauty Bar. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Room
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mighty Marshmallow. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wagon Wheel
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely lemons. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sorcerer's staff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling Full. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long leggy

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bath bun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Needy’s Nosebag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Golden goose

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exploring Europe
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excavation engineer

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

riding rough

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot Hash
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hairy human

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needle Nose (pliers, I had to learn the correct name of this pliers before my hubby will let me use his, finally I got my own) :sm02: 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager Earl

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaf Lettuce
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egrets eggs 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skinny Scarf
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friday fun

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nephew's Neckties
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shy Sparrow. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

World Without
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two times two. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ornery owl

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Legendary Lion. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

next name

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shifting sand

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dainty dessert

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Teacakes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stacking Shelf. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Far Fetch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping Hand. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Downward dip

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

potted plant

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tax Time
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Editors email

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Love
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endearing Elephant. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trickle Tear
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running Rhino. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Once Over
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rough Restraint.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender Tendons
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slight Silver Streak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind Kid Knits
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super stamp set. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tin teapot

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treacle Tart. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasted teacakes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

selective service

E


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Slippery slope Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exactly Explain
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Warm Wax
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xaviers xylophone

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Early
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yaffle yacking

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gentle Goat
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twenty trifles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sixty Six
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xenas X-ray. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

young Yank

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knocking knees. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweat Shirt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thirsty Tramp. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Puma 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anonymous Author
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Relaxed. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done deal

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Lasting
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grated gruyere E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Eating
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giant Gorilla

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Atom Ant (cartoon character)

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talkative Togetherness
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super supper

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip-it, Rip-it

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tadpole. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early earthworm

M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

melted marshmallow

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wind in the willows

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slow Sloth. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Honorable Hero
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obviously Odd. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

delicious dish

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Heard. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwindle down

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Even Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Henrietta horse

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entirely Explosive
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excessive echo

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

onion omelettes

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

smelly stilton


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Night-shirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

treacle tart

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Table top

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencil Pouch
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Half hour

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raw Roster
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raw rhubarb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Burnt Brownies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salvaged scones. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scottish shortbread

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dunkin doughnut

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treacle Toffee. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra eclairs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shinny Stones
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet slumbers to all when the time comes!! I'm off to bed now, night night.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tumbling Tumbleweeds (Have a good night sleep)
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Start Small. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy lie-in

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New news. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saute sausage

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited Eskimo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Olive oil

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

luscious liquid

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dachshund Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Greyhound. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dog doo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dalmatian Dogs
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old Otterhound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dotty Dalmatian. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny Newfoundland
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dorothy Doxidoodle. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exercisable Eurasier
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rare rhino

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ostrich Overview
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Walter Walrus. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smelly Skunk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Khaki Keel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

London life

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

East Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toy train

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Name
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ebony elephant

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This Time!!!
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ever Eventful. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early event

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

true tales

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Showers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sailor Sam. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Masts
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sailing South. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hidden Hollow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Westerly Wind. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

DIL Day-sailing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gliding Gracefully. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youthful Yodeling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Goanna. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Australia Ants 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sudden snowstorm

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meek n mild. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double division

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

National news. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Striped shirt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tax Time
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

enormous eclair

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ravishing redhead


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty Dalmation

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new napkin

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nervous Newfoundlander


R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roland Rat


T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

trussed turkey

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkshire yob

B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

boiled brisket

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tsk-tsk Tut-tut
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tepid tea

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Android Alien. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

English Earl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lester Leggings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Southern Starfish. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hungry horse

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eye Exam
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

monster makeup

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Paper plates

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slushy snow

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Winter Woollens. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shampoo Suds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lizard
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daunting Dragon. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Niece
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elegant earring

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Given Gift
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twinkling Tassels. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh fruit. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny Tulips

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet sorbet

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Turkish taylor



R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid reply

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Yes!!!! Yelling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gangsters gun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Novel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Letter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Romantic. C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

cuddly Carmella 


A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anything At All
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost leadership. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty Present
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tartan tam

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing Mail. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lost Lunch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hungry Hole (in tummy ).
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Empty Ending
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gummy Grin. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

noontime nap

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Picnic Plate. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Edgar

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rare relic

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chirpy Chiffchaff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flighty Ferret. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tittlemouse

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early event. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

teetering top

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plum Pudding. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green goddess

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soap Suds
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp shooter

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Room
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mandarin marmalade

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Each Example
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eat eggplant

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treble time

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Energy Efficient
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times two

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overweight Otter
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits running

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Genuine Gourmet
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

True Time 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Estate Entrance
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Ending. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giant Gate
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Effort. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Thousand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dilly Dallying. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goofy Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Llama. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Athletic acrobat

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Telling tales
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry Sundae

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Equine excitement

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Triumphant test

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

two timing

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Golden gimlet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tomorrow’s Trip. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

pleasing photograph

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Helping Hand
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

De Do Do Do De Da Da Da (title of a Police song)

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Angels
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saint Stephen. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(K)nitting Nancy

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yobbo youth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Highland Heather

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Reward
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dreadful deed

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Dip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder Pink. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Koala Kisses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satin Silk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowing Knack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Khaki knapsack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Kettle
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

earthly element

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Testing Terraform
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

melodic music

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cute Cherub. B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

baby baboon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New notebook. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeper Key
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yuppie yoga

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abseiling adult

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

temper tantrum

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Master Mechanic. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crisp cracker

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roaring River
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ripped raft

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tank Top 

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

placid pond

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious Dinner. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rib Roast
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

through traffic

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coffee cup. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Playing Prank
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Kaleidoscope. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easing Engine
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Egg. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ghostly glow

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Write-off Wreck. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kids kazoo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Owls ‘ oot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tu-whit tu-whoo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Tu-whit tu-whoo
> 
> O


Oink oink. :sm09: K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kuckoo kuckoo :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Kuckoo kuckoo :sm09: :sm09: :sm11:
> 
> O


 :sm24:

' ooting Owlet. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> :sm24:
> 
> ' ooting Owlet.
> T


Top This.....
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sloppy stitches

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Top This.....
> S


LOL!

smelly seaweed

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dance Dresses
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

startling secret

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toe tapping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grief
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Friday's forecast

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Thing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grapes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotted Sunhat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

today's touch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Whoops wrong letter 
Hard Hat.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender Touch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping Hand. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deep ditch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Handsome Hunk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinky Kenneth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Horace

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excitable Eric. C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

cracked curb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Excitable Eric. C


Controllable Charles :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> cracked curb
> 
> B


Black Box
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad Simon. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Sad Simon. N


next letter should be X where does the S come from :sm25:


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL, going to go with the 'N' instead of the 'X'...

nobody new

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmann said:


> next letter should be X where does the S come from :sm25:


Your "Controllable Charles", I guess. We are typing on top of one another.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wednesdays walk

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> next letter should be X where does the S come from :sm25:


I was following your Controllable Charles but you got in before me :sm09:


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knitted knocker

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber rule

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eagle eyed. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donald's Downfall
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Ladder. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Run Rampant
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tiny titmouse


E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Experience. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Each Example
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

easily effortless

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunday School
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leisurely Location. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noble Neil

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lass.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiley sister,

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

randy rabbit 


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tinker Toys
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

single shot

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

triple team

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mini Marshmallow
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

windscreen wiper

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ruby Ring
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

great Gatsby


Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, YMCA
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Accident Assessment. T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Air ambulance.


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening Emergency. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yodelling yobo

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ollie owl


L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lanky legs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk Stockings
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp shooter

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Roof
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

fallow field

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

donkey derby


Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee yi yah. H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

helpful hairdresser

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rogue Rascal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Luxury Lush
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horses harness. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

shady shyster

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Rain
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Refurbished Room. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Many mutts

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strong Suspicion
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

noxious nappy

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelping Yelp
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peanut Packet. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Official Officer. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Reader
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruby Red. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

delicious dinner

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravenous Rabbit. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tatty tulips

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

strawberry sorbet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tall Tales
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soda syphon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News Now
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where and when

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nowhere near. R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

randy rabbit



T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Top Tycoon. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nylon nightgown

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nurse Nightingale. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extreme Experience
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Handy hinge

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Egg Eggs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Support System
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Milky mars-bar

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ready Rescue
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every event

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

trimmed thread

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Duck down

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new novel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovers Lane. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting Evening
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golly Gosh. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hula Hoop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder puff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fragrant fennel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last Laugh
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy haberdasher

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rare ribeye

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Echo edge

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Estates
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

size small

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Letters
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven Scorpios


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad Squirrel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last Laugh
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

heated hearth

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heart Health
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hands High
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ham Hash. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High Hutch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hangem High. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Ho (Silver)

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ozzie Ostrich. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hill

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lonely Lad. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down duvet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tenterfield Terrier. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Raspberries (This time of the year, I find them hard to get) 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sole survivor

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Ribbons
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salt shaker

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Russian Revolution

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nutty Newsman
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

narrow neck

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid-sister Kidding
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Greedy Goat. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tiresome toff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fibre Fluff. F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

frying fish


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Helping Hand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dusting Down Dresser. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Replacing Roof
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fixing fences. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sturdy shelf

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fireplace Fender. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbit run

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

neonatal nurses

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Song
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

green grapefruit

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty tomatoes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sour Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Familiar Fame
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

emerald earrings

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Power Pack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty Kisses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Smooch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallucinating hare

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Extra Extra (read all about it) 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient acres

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandwich Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Possum Poop. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

pecan & pumpkin pies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberry Sorbet. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Treat
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting Tuna. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely Albacore
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Entertainment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thistle thicket

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tickling toddler
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raw rhubarb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beaded Bracelet
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tatty tassel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loud Laugh
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

handy helper

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regal ride

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evil Eye
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone everywhere

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Else
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra edge

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enormous Estate
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants Escape. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephantine exercise

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exterior Encase
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eagerly elope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elks Escape. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eye-witness Evidence
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

empty envelope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elders Estate. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra elderberry-wine

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eccentric Elsie. E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

every evening


G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going gaga A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aided And Abetted
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreary day

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

youngest yearling

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grapes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sour sauerkraut

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiptoeing Toddler. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasty toes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Swans.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six socks

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soldier salutes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Staff Sergeant. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Treacherous Thief
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fossil fuel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lolly licker

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rickety Rickshaw. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbly wheels

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shaky Start. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

table top

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

parcel post

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty tomato

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

original opera

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely Adorable
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

elegant elephant


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

elegant elephant


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

toddler's tantrum

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mickey Mouse Mittens
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

such silliness

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Steak  Shake

A fast food chain


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Steak  Shake
> 
> A fast food chain


Do you want a Double Word Game 14??


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Do you want a Double Word Game 14??


Good Idea, we might get more to join :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Effective & Easy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes you (go ahead with No 14)

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Utterly Useless. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lovely lei

I

(yes, #14 might spark new interest)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In Isolation
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Idle Irene

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Edge
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even edges

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Supper
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

retired restaurateur

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rocky region

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty N' Nice
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy exercising 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gentle Giant
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Torn tissue

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exchange Exam
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mighty mound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double degree
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic exercises

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorrowful Soul. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lonesome llama

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arrogant Alpaca. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Affluent anteater

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Racing Review
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

whistling wind

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dappy duck

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knee-length kilt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tennis Tournaments
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

samurai sword

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Down Deep
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotted Scarf. F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Down Deep
> P


Porridge Pan. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next Number
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Restful relief. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flit N' Float
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toffee Tart. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Total trash

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plump pigeon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nest
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three threads

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stop Signs
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sardines swimming


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glaze Glued
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double-jointed Dan

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nimble newt 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tadpole

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

easy enchiladas

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugary sweets

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Shifty shyster



R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone's Eyes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Sausage Sandwich 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hips Hurt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tanker truck

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Keg (Beer drinker dream)
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

garden gnome

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Evening echoes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sesame seed

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dearest darling


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Gardens
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

greasy gnocchi

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Initial Investigation
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

neutral nation

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobel Nationalism. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Monday morning

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigantic Gobstopper. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rebel rouser

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Relic. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

China cup

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popular Pfaltzgraff
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

famous fireman

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night Nurses
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

silent scream

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monday Mistakes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saturday sales 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scottish Shortbread. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dry document

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Three
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Elevenses. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sensible shoes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Supermarket shopping

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

great grades

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stepping Stones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

School Satchel. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

long list

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tall Teenager. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber ring

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gallant gentleman

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nattering nurse

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

edible egg

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

General Gab
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Batman's baby

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Yam. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

mushy marshmallow

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wood Working. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gingham garment

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talk the talk. K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kinked knots

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So Spectacular
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Roses 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunflower Seeds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short String. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Get Go


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ogling Owl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lay Low
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm weather. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Rain
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearby Neighbourhood. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Degree
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hours

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly Scallywag. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

green goddess (salad dressing)

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Salad
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dreary day

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> dreary day
> 
> Y


Yes, Yeast (If yeast was white that's the kind of weather we have today a total White Out)
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

troublesome toddler

R

[Sorry about your weather. We actually have some sun this morning.]


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Reason
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no nap

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Parchment Paper. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rough Riders
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slopping soup

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preparing Pawpaw. W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Weak Week 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep Knitting. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

goose grease

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Earner. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

reliably rated

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dogs Dinner. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roy Rogers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery slope

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

everyone's elated

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwindle down

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon News
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon salad. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deadly disaster

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Robin Redbreast. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tinted toenails

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sunny 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy yummy yum yum. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

melting morsel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Luscious Lipstick. K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind Kid 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disturbed Donkey. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Younker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rolling River. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rodeo rider

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Randy Rooster. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rip roaring

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Graces
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunny Springtime

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

earthenware ewer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Request Receipt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

train tour

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rancid Rabbit. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ohsusana said:


> Rancid Rabbit. T


Yuk!

take temperature

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ending Explained
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dirty Dog. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gas guzzler

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rustic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Credit Card
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Diners Delight. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twinkle toes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Savoury Shapes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage stew

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

West Wing 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grumbling gnome

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eccentric entertainer

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rooster

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

roaring river

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Reply
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

you yawned

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Dob. B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

before bedtime

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Evening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Get Go
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oozing Orange. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Edging
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Elaine eloped

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Decker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rick Rack. K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knee-length kilt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Surfacing submarine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> knee-length kilt
> 
> T


I liked your reply for *K*


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Else
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating eggs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Secret Stash
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Handy hideaway

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yield (on) yellow

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Where Were We
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

emergency electrocardiogram

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mellow Music
C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

cherub cheeks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slow Stroll
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

languid lagoon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Normal Neighborhood
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Downtown Disco. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On One Occasion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never not never. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Right Replacement
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea time treat


T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trash Tosser. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Roses for Valentine's Day. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simply Stunning. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Gardens
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Splendid Sunshine. ( being sent your way )
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extreme Energy 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yin Yang. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Gem
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many Marbles. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Straw
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warty Witch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Home (sweet) home!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoyable Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gurgling geyser

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Room Reservation
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

troublesome tooth


H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible habits

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Solution
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Notorious nephew

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Who's Watch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hushed Husband. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deeply Dependent
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teatime Toast. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timmy Titmouse

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eighty Eight. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treble time

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early event. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tickly talcum

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Muslin Material. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lime lolly

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Yummy.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yester year

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Rhododendron. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New notice

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elven Elves
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven Sprites

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sudden Scream. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Million Miles
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

shrimp sandwich


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hips Hurt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thoughtful Talk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty Kicking
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Greyhound. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Degree
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Efficient Energy. Y. The internet has been playing up this morning. I’ve just unplugged the modem and the box on the wall and everything is ok now.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy Youngberry
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Yurt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Top Ten
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nasty Nightmares. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Nellie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything Else. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even Eric

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Competition
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nowhere near

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red-headed Ranger
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Runny Red 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Down
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nerdy Nincompoop. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pinky and Perky

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You're Yawning
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goofy Goat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tip Top
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pontiac Potatoes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar snap-peas

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Stir-fry
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Yoghurt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top This
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart so & so. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One-on-One
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless Eating. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gentle Giant
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrible Tyrant. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tree tops

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Should Stop Snowing (Beautiful weekend lots of sun and temps in the 40's)
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grass 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spiral staircase

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flowering Fuschia. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Albino Albatross

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Spaghetti. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inside information

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now News 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp stick

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keen Knife
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Explosive Energy Effort. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisted twine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expired Equip.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Provocative Parrot. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tension too tight

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tiny tim


M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

make music

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coffee Cup
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Podding Peas. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Sunday supplement

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slow & Steady
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yarn

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every effort

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Train Tunnel. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

long link

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinked & Knotted Knitting. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Groggy gremlin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naming Nouns. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven Starlings

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scarlet Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft scarf

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy Frill Fern (design on the scarf)
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new notebook

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kooky Kookaburra 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awful Area
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazing Arena. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All About Arachnophobia
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ant's antenna

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arithmetic & Algebra. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Atishoo atishoo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, Omega
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abnormal ants

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slick surface

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even edges

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

servant's stairs

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery steps

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

satisfying supper

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rowan-berries

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

saggy singlet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tatty & Torn. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new napkin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noisy Neighbours. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

suspended sentence

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entrance & Exit. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Timeless Tradition
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Notable News. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

strawberry slices

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugary Syrup. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

prickly pear (cactus)

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Raspberries
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

regular roof

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Foolish Fellow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Want wellies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Splish Splash. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hip hop

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Pjs 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuffed squirrel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lubricating liquid

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doggy dribble

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

exciting event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

top this
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silky strand 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Different Decision
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New noticeboard

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Downward Deflection
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Natural Nutmeg. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ground Ginger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Raisin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nutty Nuggets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stainless Steel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon 'n lime

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

elegant eel


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lounge lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Distant Drum. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mackays marmalade

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expired Eggs
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrambled signal

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Lunch
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hopes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Senior Siesta
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Senior Siesta
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agile acrobat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Timeless Tradition
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nighties 'n negligees

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slick solution

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nonetheless Noteworthy. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y You? 
U


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

unused umbrella

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ardent Admirer. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid replies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunday Soon. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wise Words
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silky strands 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stringy Stuff
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

fun & frollicks


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Secret Stash
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hidey hole

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expired Equipment
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty toothpaste

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EEEwww Emoji
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Iridescent iris

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saturday's Supper
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

retrograde rocket

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two x two

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On One Occasion
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

never needed

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Date
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

existing exit

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ten Thousand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dainty Daisies. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

scooter seat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trailing Tassel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ladies lingerie

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easiest Eggplant 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trying Them
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Molten metal

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Letter
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rather rancid

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Discover
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rebel rouser

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Retargeting Responser
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

red rooster

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Religious Reader
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rally racer

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Road rail

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Large Lorries. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stocking Shelves
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seasoned sirloin

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Natural Nopal 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Leak
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knitted knapsack

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinky Ken. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty notions

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seeking Space
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electrical equipment 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

terrible tsunami

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I Identified
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Diamante diadem

M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

merry music

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cold Comfort. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tropical Thunderstorm 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math Major
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rich realtor

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rambling Response
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

electronic equipment

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twist & Turn. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Newest notions

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sea sick. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knock kneed

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Droopy Drawers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sloppy Shirt
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible trouble 

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ebullient effort

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thousands of trees

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salmon spawning

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guffawing Grandpa. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Always Amazing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grocery Goods. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seniors Staying Safe
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyday Essentials. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

stainless steel


L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Licking Lollipop. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pampered pachyderm

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Mammals
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slithering serpent

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thick-skin Tuatara
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Amorous arachnid 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dark Dingo. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

octagonal opening

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Glow
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Weebles wobble - thanks, been waiting for a 'w'

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> Weebles wobble - thanks, been waiting for a 'w'
> 
> E


"E's" isn't a Easy Explanation :sm02: than doing a "W"
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nocturnal nightcrawler

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ragged Response
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evil Expression. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Native narcissus

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

swashbuckling soldier

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rage Room
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

masked man

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearby natterjack

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Knives
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel saucepan

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nitty Nora
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

adventurous aviator

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Riding Route. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Explanation
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nothing New 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Waging War
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering Reality. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yarn yield

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirty Dishes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simple sentences

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet smile

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating escalloped eel

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luscious Laburnum

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Men
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty naughty

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind Kittens
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swimming Seal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looby Loo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only One
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elementary English

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holly hedge

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emerald Eyes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet syrup

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pulse Pounding
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

good grief

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Floundering Fish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Huge Hippo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Olive Oil. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Lad 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Devilish Dervish. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Spring 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guessing Games. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Staying Safe
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping Easily. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yield Yourselves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Sleeves. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frantically Finding. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gold gilt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treasure Time. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emergency exit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times two. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open 'ouse

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exactly Enough
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hammer head
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

digging dirt

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyre tread

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Deep Drain. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Net
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ten Tons. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

small sizes
s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simply Special. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Less Lines
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sentimental Song. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grinning gnomes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sound Sleep. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Patchouli perfume

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skinless sausages

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sailor suit

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talking to Trucker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risky Relationship. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

prickly pear

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ramshackled Ruin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ninety Nine
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eighty Eight. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two by Two
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

One by one. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Extras
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

smoked salmon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Nerd
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Duckie Darling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Gent
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twisty Tag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going going gone

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyday Enigma. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

All around 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donning Dungarees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunshiny skies

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sugary sweet

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty toffee

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eggy eclair

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal regiment

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Times Together
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rolls Royce. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emerald Earrings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sultry Sapphires. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sterling Silver
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravishing Redhead. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dowdy dowager

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ripper Read. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daffy duck

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kooky koala

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agile acrobat


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Towel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leaning Low. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Worked Well
L


----------



## teenylovesyou (Jul 31, 2019)

Living large

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

capostolico said:


> Living large
> 
> C


The last letter of the last word given was *E*

Extra-large Egg
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

generous gratuity

Y


----------



## teenylovesyou (Jul 31, 2019)

I didn't realize how it worked, thank you!!

Yellow yolk

K!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Khaki Knitting. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green goosgogs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Streak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kipper kedgeree

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grinning garden gnome

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egging ( on ) Edith. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haphazard happening

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guarantee Goods
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly squirrel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Library
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yolks 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

healthy helping

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

capostolico said:


> I didn't realize how it worked, thank you!!


Welcome to the game!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple appetiser

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rupert & Roy Rogers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Rupert & Roy Rogers. S


Hi ho (silver)

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

original oven

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nightmare Novel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Languishing Lover. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ragged ragwort

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tatty Trollop. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

persnickety person

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing New. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet wellies

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

senile senior

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Rowboat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trusted tricycles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sentimental Song. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaggle of geese

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each event. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Thank-you 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understated Umbrella. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

absolutely amazing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giant Gizmo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Orrible Oscar

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rank rubbish

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard hieroglyph

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Honey Humbug. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Gracefully
Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yelling yobo


O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open Outcries
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Signs. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

several sheep

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder puff. F


----------



## teenylovesyou (Jul 31, 2019)

fragrant flower

R!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Roses. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly songs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hippy hippy (shake)

Y or E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enormous Egg
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ginormous giraffe

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants ears

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

silvery starlight

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three times

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

scented soap

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pickled pimentos

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

stick salami

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingenious Idea
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

adventurous aviator

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rally Round
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious Donut. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyre tread

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diamond Dots
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked Salmon

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

need new nappy now

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What we want 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tiresome toothache

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enormous Effort
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tirelessly Trotting. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Get Going
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

going, going, gone <gavel bang>

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone Exits. S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Singapore Sling

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

genuine gangsta

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful Alopecia. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone At All
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love Listening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sardines Swimming. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl gave good-looking guy good-bye
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Good one!


electrical engineer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Request Refund
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desperate Days. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sharp secateur

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rancid. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad Decided
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dispersed Dandelion. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Niece Nodded
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

downpour drenching

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandma's Garden
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

never noticed

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Decidedly Dour. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rabid rabbit

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny TV 

V


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

virtuous virgin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vibrant Violets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spoilt Stew. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

widow's walk
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keep knitting

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Girls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sowing Seeds. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sore Subject
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

teenage truant

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tapioca Tonight. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Theater Ticket
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting Thoughts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Steak Sizzling
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

geometry genius

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Scholar. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rainproof Roof
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

favorite feature

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Earnings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Special. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lost locket

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tonight’s Television. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

National News
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spuds & Swedes. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

spherical sun

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nasties
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silently Swearing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy Grinning
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

giant 'gator

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Racer (car)
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Rustic 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coat Collar
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

river rapids

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stinky Skunk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Koala Kisses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Straight Stick. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking Kid
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

daddy dear

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Racing Reindeer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Romping Rascal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Least Liked
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dutiful daughter

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rinse, repeat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Town Trip
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

petite parcel

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leopard's lair

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat Request
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tiny tyrannosaurus

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Seagulls. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

some stranger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rejected. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Difficult Decision
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Novelty Names. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soaring swift

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying Times. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sloppy smooch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holding Her Hand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dainty Doll. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Legend
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Divine Day. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yaya
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Auntie Ann. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Empty Envelope. E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

earflap elastic

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmere Cardi. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Innocent Injustice
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

early event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Too Talkative
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

oven-baked onion

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nectarine Nestea
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Autumn in Australia. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Around Area
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

anchovy antipasto (yuk!)

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Other Options (instead of the anchovy antipasto)
S :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smoked Salmon. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neat needlepoint

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twin Tub. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big bad (wolf)

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Damp Darkness
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparkly serpent 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tip Top
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Polished parquet

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

turquoise tint

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tigers Tooth. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Horrible Headlines
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

swift sentencing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

garden gloves
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

silent stalker

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Ruckus. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Something Sweet
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

through traffic

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Corner Cupboard
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ditzy dream

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mainstream Media
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Anchorage, Alaska

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Action Alert
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

torn t-shirt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This Trip (now it's to bed, I probably will read for a couple hours until I fall asleep, have a good night. Ann)
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pillow Pal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lie-in (not today)

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Noticeable
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy exercise

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

economic emergency

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yucky Yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new narcissus

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

shaggy sheepdog

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl Grasp
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Petal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Light Lunch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Health
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty panties

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silky Smooth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hopping Hare

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

English Ewe
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

early exam

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mellow Music
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Classical chambermusic

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Children Clinic
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Christmas crackers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suzy Snowflake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Empty eggshell

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Likeness Legal
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little leprechaun

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nipping numbat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tinker Toys
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sausage stuffing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goats Gruff
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

feature film

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making Memories
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly Saga. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely Adorable
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entertaining Eskimo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Opening overture

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Obladi Oblada

A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Aortic Annurism.


M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm marmalade

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

energy efficient



T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisty track

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowing Kinfolk
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky Kewpie

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

economic emergency

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yarrow

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wise Words
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scatty squirrel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latin Language
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Equal edges

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She Slip
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

panting pet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twittering Tit. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tennis Tales 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special School. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Library
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yarning Yesterday. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yearly yardwork

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katie Kiwi

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy Igloo. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

intense interview

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wintry weather. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rustling Round-up
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pontiac Potatoes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spaghetti Squash
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Healthy Hummus. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spaghetti Sauces
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Strudel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Longing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Garbage Gobbler. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubbish rake

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elegant eland

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't Dawdle
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating enchiladas

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberries
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scaly swordfish

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Heritage
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

English exercise

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Essentially Easy
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yachtsman. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notable Newspaper 
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

reliable realtor

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ranting Rider
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rare roast

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Testing Travellers. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

spotted salamander

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rickety Rowboat
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Turning Tide. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Embarrassing Emoji
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icelandic island

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Design Detail
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy Lou

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding Unemployment
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thick twine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

early experience
Y or E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yin 'n Yang

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous Gertie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eyes Emphasis
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Star ship

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect Penmanship
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Puff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finally Finish
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

handy helper

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Race Rally. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yank yourself (hmmm...sounds a bit naughty)

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> yank yourself (hmmm...sounds a bit naughty)
> 
> F


Frightfully Funny & Fanciful. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long legged

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dandy Devil. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of love

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extreme Enter
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubber rabbit

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

talkative teenager

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Runaway roan

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Navigating Narrows. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Supervise Staff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Florists Fancy Flowers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She Sheered Sheep
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Polly’s Pretty Parrot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy's toy train

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nice new neighbor

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ranted, Raved Runaway
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yummy yellow yams

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugary sweet sultanas

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simmering sausage 'n' sauerkraut

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> simmering sausage 'n' sauerkraut
> 
> T


Tempting to try this Together!
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run rabbit run!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nan's Not Naïve
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every edible egg

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Granny’s Golden Grain. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

New Noun 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No New Names
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Sentimentally Special. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long-lost Large Lad 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Dilly Dally. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yippee yellow yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No No Nanette. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early Easter egg

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going, Going Gone. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Each eagle's eyrie

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

evil electric eel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lantern Light
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tightly twisted turban

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Natural Names
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simple sauteed swordfish

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His & Hers Helix Hat
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tiny toffee truffle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Expected Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty Toffee Treats. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stocking Store Shelves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Searching shelves (for ) sanitizer. 
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rare rhino

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember Robbers Rush
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

husband hates horseradish

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High Hilly Homestead. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing double dates 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scholars shiny shoes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Schools shut for summer

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

R-rated review

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What woman wouldn't want
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What, where, when

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Now
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

novel new notion

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No new news

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Some Sheep Sleeping
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gogo Girl 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

long live love

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Enchanting Evening
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Geisha Girl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lad Lethal Look
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Kitchen Key. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yes, you're yelling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee Golly Gosh. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot house horticulture

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping Excitable Elephants. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scorched sausage salad

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil-food Dessert Devoured
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

don't delay deciding

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going to go green 

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

not nervous now

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wet White Wipes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slightly spicy sriracha

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Around Advice
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating emu eggs

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starching satin scanties

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strict Supervise Staff
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friday fun and frolics

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Split Second Story
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yorricks yellow y-fronts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Shining Sun
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Norman’s Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Wah, Wah, Watusi (heard this song tonight! 



 )

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love those big cars.
Icy Igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yorricks yellow y-fronts. S


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Seven single socks

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Sentimental Songs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shovelling shiny shingle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Everything Eagerly. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yachtsman yelling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing Garden Greens. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticking several stamps


S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

surreptitiously shadowing suspect

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terribly tall trees

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

supping salmon sushi

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting idiotic informant


T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tasty tomato tureen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Now Not Never
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rust red rooster

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal regent running

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giggling Grannies Gurning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great goldfish gurgling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigantic Green Gooseberries. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strong sinuous snakes 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slippery, slimy slugs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strong shiny snails (after a rain shower)

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sowing Sunflower Seeds. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stylish Saddle Shoes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff sore shoulder

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rock & Roll Revival
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lost lover

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember Road Racer
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rational reason revealed

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Deep down diver

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ranch Rabbit Relax
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xavier's 'xtra xray

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yearly yield o' yucca

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Avoiding Absentminded Authority
Y


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Your yellow Yamaha
p


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Absent and Away. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday's Year-round Yoga
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Acrobats at Amphitheatre.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating Easter eggs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Save some ( for ) Sue. X
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easter egg extravaganza

Help yourself Sue!! :sm11: :sm09:

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another amazing amphibian

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new needles

S


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

six silly sausages

b


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slow Swimming Shark
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen kitchen knife

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone essential emerge
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evil Evidence Ended. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't Devoured Donut
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treats too tempting. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

genuine Greek gyro

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Odd oddballs ogling. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

garish gold glitter

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running Rapids. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sand surface

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Emergency Equipment
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tin toy train

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nine Nervous Neighbors
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several seniors seated

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Detailed Daily Duty
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yacking yellow Yaffle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Encounter Eerie Entryway
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Yugoslavia's yearly yield

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Disastrous Disturbing Death
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

husband's handy hobbies (changed this to the plural so the next person isn't stuck with a Y)

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone’s Stinky Stuff. F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Finish First 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

two twisting trout

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tie This Together
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rapidly rotating rotor

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Run Rabbit Run. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighbor's New Norm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Magic Moments. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scatty Scottish squirrel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lucy Locket. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times ten

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunny Sky 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yipping, yelling youth

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

hula hoop hippie
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants enjoying exercising. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Gigantic Grapes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Susan’s Special Scones. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberries Spread
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deceptive digital download

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dereks Devious Desires. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seldom seen sleeping

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing Green Greens. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Guarding good girls

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shooing scary spiders. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunday school speech

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Headmasters horrible Homework. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kiddies kitchen kapers

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sentimental sea sausage
##E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ebony Easter eggs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spicy Smoked Sausages. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sand and shingle surface

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enticing Easter egg. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go on greedy guts!! So offence meant! :sm06:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorting Special Stash
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hoisted high on a hill

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Life Lesson
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice Newburys

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet strawberry shortcakes

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven slipped stitches 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seriously sore subject

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly School Stories ( Have your choice S or Story Y)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible twin toddlers 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salami & swiss sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hut Hard Hit
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasted tea-time treat

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

toasted turkey taco

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Only one Official. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Large Lobby Lights
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sandy sea shell

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lads Lively Limerick. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Khaki kitchen kettle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoyable Easter Egg. G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, I've had an email from Jan's daughter (Glenlady) to say that she is fine but has no internet at the moment in case any of us were worrying.

Good Goosey Gander


R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I've had an email from Jan's daughter (Glenlady) to say that she is fine but has no internet at the moment in case any of us were worrying.
> 
> Good Goosey Gander
> 
> R


Relieved to hear it, we were worrying where she was. I thought she was too busy eating all those Easter eggs haha
Thanks for letting us know Jeannie.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Right Royal Rollicking.


G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So pleased Jan Is Ok, we worry these days. Thanks Jeannie!

Grumbling gnomes galloping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I've had an email from Jan's daughter (Glenlady) to say that she is fine but has no internet at the moment in case any of us were worrying.
> 
> Good Goosey Gander
> 
> R


Like everyone else, I was wondering where Jan was. We are having problems with our printer. We won't be getting another one until things open up. In the mean time we will make do.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grumpy green gnomes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Smelly Skunk 
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Katie's king-sized kumquat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> Katie's king-sized kumquat
> 
> T


Do you ever have a Kumquat?

The Tropical Tree 
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Do you ever have a Kumquat?
> 
> The Tropical Tree
> E


No, never eaten one but just recently saw them used on a television cooking competition. Supposedly their edible skin is sweet and the interior is tart. Have you eaten them? Did I come close to remembering what they're like?

emus escaped enclosure

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisted tongue teasers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly So & So. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Opening opera overture

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy English Exam. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making marmalade en masse

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emergency Election Evolved
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dip down

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needs No Nagging
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gelatinous green goo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only One Occasion
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not necessarily Norwegian.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Number ninety nine. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entertaining Effervescent Excitement
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Testy troubling times. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Sounding Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Downy Duckling. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

great galloping gelding

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorilla going ga ga. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acrobatic ancient anteater

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rascal rats running. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Gesture Going
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gardening ground

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deeply detailed data

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Almost as an afterthought
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tiny troll treats

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suppressed small shudder
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recently Received Rates. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone Sent Something
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ginger-colored goat grazing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grizzly grumpy grandpa. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Almost All Around
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely Difficult Days. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slip-on Sporty Sneakers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Severely Spotty Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No nonsense now

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Willy Wagtail Warbling. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grenouille grabbing grubs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Squirrel Stealing Sultanas. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue stuffing sultanas!!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Sized Sultanas ( for Sue ). S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Succulent, sweet, sultanas

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Seedless Sultana
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nephew's noticeably naked

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's detailed directions
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specially Smoked Salmon. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nougat needs nuts

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Surprise, seafood snack
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

king-sized knitting knot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tamped the tobacco
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Onions in Olive Oil. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little lambs leaping

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gracefully Gliding Ghost. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treacle tart

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tornadoes that tore through
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot house hosta

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ask after Alec

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chipped china cup

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

purple piece o' plastic

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caramel Corn Cob
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Caramel Corn Cob


Ooooh! Wish I could find seeds for that!

bigger, better blossom

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making merry music

C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

careening car crashed

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dark damp dungeon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needs No Nagging
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

glittering glass gyroscope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elementary English Exam. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

masterful music maestro

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Offering Outside Opinion
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

need nutritional nibbles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Searching Sweet Spot
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tasty toasted tofu

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uncle's Ultra-marine Umbrella
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunties Aggressive Alligator. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reaching raisin rack

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Khaki Knapsack. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Key for karzi keyhole

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone's easy exercise
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eleven emu eggs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So She Said
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dah, dah, dee, dum. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marching Men's Music
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clarinets, cymbals & castanets. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Simple Songs
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scruffy suede shoes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing she sells sea shells. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

She sings Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> She sings Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
> 
> S


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sing a song of sixpence. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting evening for everyone! :sm16: 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entertaining Everyone Eh ?
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hour halted

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Da De Day


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning youth


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hem Haud
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing double duty

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippie Ya
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

alternate affected area

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Awkward Age
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eliminate extra eggroll

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Liberty Life Lessons
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Some smashing sundaes


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silky satin slip
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pretty purple panties.


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shinny Skimpy Skirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

twisting, turning trout

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Truck tachometer time

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Extended Equipment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teenie Tiny Tiddler. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really raunchy rumor

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Ripe Rhubarb. B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

(Thanks for the 'B', don't get those too often.)


black bucking bronco

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Order Online 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expensive Ebony Etagere
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elderly Emu Escaping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giant Grizzlies Grappling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Gardening Gloves. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery stepping stones

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy, smelly seaweed. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dive Deep 

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Piquant peppery pickles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stranded Sailing Ship. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pirate Pete pilfering

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gory Ghostly Grounds
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salty slippery seal

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long legged llama

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

add another answer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lavender Lotion Label
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

little lost lemur

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Randy red rooster

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Rare Relationship
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

pretty picture postcard

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's directions disregarded
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dieter drinks Dew (Mountain Dew soda)

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Wheel Wafer
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

recently rabid retriever

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid reading recipes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorting Sports Socks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She saw showmanship
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Pete's psychology professor

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resuming Running Relays. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Special squirrel stash

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hermits Hairy Hands. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skip and stretch for strength

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hamster hula hooping. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great gorilla grinning 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl's glare grew
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

what wonderful weather

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rayon ribbon 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rolling, roaring Rapids
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Negative nasty news
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

songbird sweetly singing

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super swift Sarah

H

I think we overlapped Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hours Heightened
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't divide debt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teal Tank Top
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty pinked picot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tinsel Tutu
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Under ugly umbrella

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Auntie's App Agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another anaphylactic attack

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted King-sized Kneesock
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keeping kale kosher

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rich realtor remarried
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disappointed Dames & Damsels. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Syncopated soft shoe shuffle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, Endless Eee’s. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet sorbet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tubby Tactile Teapot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisted three-ply in turmoil

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lost loose lizard

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drip down drain

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

noodles need nori

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting items increase

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extraordinary electric engraver
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

refreshing Red Russian (cocktail)

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Next new neighbour

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

real rash relief

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Ridiculous Raver
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> real rash relief
> 
> F


Fast Fingers Fellow
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wearing wet wellies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slippery Satin Sheets. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sultry, Sensual Scent
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Took Time 

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eleven edible elderberries

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Succulent Strawberries. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saying Something Stupid
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

doing deep damage

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easter Eggs Eaten. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new (k)nickers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Soup Spoon. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No not now

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

When will we ? E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eee ever and ever

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Red Railing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green green grass

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Green green grass
> 
> S


Green green grass of home, the song came to my mind!

Square Shaped Space
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

everyone's eating eclairs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Security System
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making merry music

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Circus Clown's Car
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Oops!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rice, radishes and raisins!

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

such sour slaw

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Wheel Whirling 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wacky white wedding

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl's Glare Grew
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Will William Work

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Klutzy Khaki Kaftan. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen's Killer Kolach
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Newcomer Nit-pick
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen Key Keeper. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolls Royce's Replica
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

amazing alligator antipasto

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Our Original Order
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

R-rated recreational reading

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandma & Grandpa Guardians
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

super scared salamander

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rocky rough road
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Devilishly Daring Deed. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Decided to duck down

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

never needle nerds

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching simple stitch 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High Hula Hoop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Private Peaceful Place
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephant Eating Everything. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golfing Gal Games
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Soft Song. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

genuine golden goose

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven elves eating elvers 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Eleven elves eating elvers
> 
> S


Something So Stupid :sm02: :sm11: 
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don't dumb down.


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Near New Normal
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty dancing duo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Others Overtime Overdo
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

one orange oval

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Low Level Lab 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buzzing blue bottle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Expecting" easily emphasize
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easygoing equine event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tiny Towns
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super short shower

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rife Range Rules
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saving spinach soup

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Public Places Phobia
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

any alternative advice

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expensive Emerald Earrings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sacking Senior Staff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fishing Forecast Fails
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotted Submarine Surfacing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

growing green grapes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silversmiths Stunning Specimen. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anti-itch angora afghan 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Newts nicking nuts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff and starchy scratchy sheets

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simply scrumptious sauteed scallion

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty nails need nice nail-file

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Natty nails need nice nail-file
> 
> E


Five Words, lets see what I can do :sm16: How about 6
Emperor's efforts extraordinary efforts exceeded everyone's expectations. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seeing seven sisters sweetly singing spiritual songs on Sunday

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Seeing seven sisters sweetly singing spiritual songs on Sunday
> 
> Y


On doesn't start with S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Youths Yelling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass Growing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Granny & Grandpa Groaning. ( cos they can’t go out ) 
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

guzzling grainy granitas

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sniffing sweet scent. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

taming Tabasco tongue 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping elongated eel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Local London library 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppie Yachtsman. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly new negligee

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entirely Elegant & Exotic. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crunchy carrot cake

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Effortless Event. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tracing three triangles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snatch Sweet Strawberry


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yarn yardage yield

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Darling Disappearing Diamond
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing dirty dishes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Stubborn Streak
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knowledgeable Koala Keeper. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rolling raindrops rap
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Polly's permanent pout

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Try Tender Turnip. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Posh pumpkin pies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slow slimy snail. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long leisurely lie-in

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Number ninety nine. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eerie eyeball emoji
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting Irish ice-cream

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mainstream Media Meltdown
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Nigel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Leprechaun, Lulu
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unless Utensil 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lantern Lighting
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy lout lounging

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go-cart get going
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gently gliding Galah

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hellishly hot horseradish

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Help hairy hog 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grass grows green

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

NYC Night Nurses
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

surprisingly sour sucker (lollipop)

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> surprisingly sour sucker (lollipop)
> 
> R


red raspberry rascal (red tongue from the lollipop)
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Life Live


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting eerie evening
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

giving genuine gorganzola


A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

amazing ample agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another angry alpaca

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ample animal adoration 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nightly News Now
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What why when

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Who would witness?
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

searching subterranean sea

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Avoid attention alert
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

three triplet toddlers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Settlement Services Statement
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Trudy's toasted tofu

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uncle's Universal Uniform
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

my mammoth mouth

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Huge healthy haddock

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kari Knows Karate
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Earwig eating endives

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sardine & sorrel salad

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daughter's Disappearing Diamond
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

drastic delayed decision

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Night Nibbler
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

remodeled room reveal

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of limp lettuces

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sharp Scream Stop
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prim proper Patricia

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Accurate Analysis
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

several scientific surveys

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Stories Series
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sausage & sage stuffing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Guys Golf
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ferocious food fight

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tank Top
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

providing perfect pastries

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberry Cake Song
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gracefully gliding gondola

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely Amazing Arboricola
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

annoying all around 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dumb Diddy Dumb
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

big blister burst

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time To Teach
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hedgehogs hiding habit

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

two turkey tamales

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six shiny salvers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stealing Sugar Sweets
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salty spaghetti sauce

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every evening event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thin Tremulous Tones
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soft sibilant sound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dippity Do Da
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apples absent abroad 

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deleting drunken discussion

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

not now Norman

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

need new needles

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Secure stitch saves

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Sundae
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

erecting electric elevator

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recent report recommended
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drive drunk

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping kindergarten kids. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students Studying Struggles
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sucking sherbet sticks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Short Stories
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sliced steak sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Homemade Humus
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

serving saffron seafood

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Disney DVD Disc
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crunchy chocolate cakes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Scones
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stodgy syrup shortbread

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dark dried dates
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Sequinned Shawl. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

luscious lobster linguini

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Italian Ice Ingredients
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stacking Supermarket Shelf. F


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Funny Feathers Floating 



G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Grass Growing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get going grandma

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunties Arthritis Appointment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisty turning tail

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lonely Little Lad. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drive dangerously

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yoyo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh oldie overboard 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Diving Duck
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kindly keep kapok

K


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Knobby Knitter Knits



Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmatky said:


> Knobby Knitter Knits
> 
> Y


The last letter of the word you wrote was S 
Simple sweet seafoam 
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

many magical moments

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stop N Shop 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pelicans, Parrots & Pirates. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Side/Side stepping stones
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

spurning 'Spam Surprise'

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

erase e-mails Everything
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gone Girl Gone. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early English endives

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Spinach Seedlings. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super starched shirts

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Story Session. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No-one nowhere now

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

want white wine 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Energy Enzymes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

such soft shortbread

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dairy DQ Drinks
S


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Dreaded Dreary Days









X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmatky said:


> Dreaded Dreary Days
> 
> X


The last letter was S of the last word type. 
Small sewing swatch
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

his hard hat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Terrible Tacky Thing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gruesome Ghostly Goblin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Network newsworthy notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kangaroo kicks Kenneth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy handsome hedgehog

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Glamorous Girl. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lightly lemon-scented lotion

N


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Nervous Nail Nibbler




T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmatky said:


> Nervous Nail Nibbler


We use the final letter to start the next set of words, so my letter is 'R'.

Reverend Robert's religion

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice northern neighbour


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rock n' roll releases
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Saturday Sales. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salted Sunflower Seeds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shiny Silver Spheres. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

successful story sources
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soft shoe shuffle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eventful Evening Ended. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dip down

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nineteen Ninety Nine. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Experience Early Enough
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Henry's huge hammer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip roaring rocket
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

two train toots

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shady small spot
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

twin turboed Toyota

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aging antique auto
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obsessed Online Observer. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid run round

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deep dark dungeon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Natural Nurse Needed
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

don't delay dusting (lol, which I do all the time!)

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> don't delay dusting (lol, which I do all the time!)
> 
> G


 Glory-be, Golden Glow (of Dust at my house, no one coming over to inspect :sm15: )

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

worst work week

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karate kid kicks
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky strawberry sachet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two tiny towns
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saute'd smoked salmon 

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

saucer swimming sowbug

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Grandma Grows-up
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking pea pods

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small sewing swatch
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

huge, heavy hippopotamii

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting Industrial Info. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On One Occasion
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

narrow notched neckline

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone Else's Endeavour
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

respect recent restriction

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Numbering natural nests
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparrows Silent Sleep. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peeping Pete penguin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty Nev Nosying. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going grey gradually

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters yellow yo-yo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

On Off 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Firming Facial. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of loaded luggage

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exceptional Essay Experience
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating Elizabeth's egg

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gritty garden gloves
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

six swimming swordfish

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Husband's Happy Hat
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tinned tuna taco (yuk!)

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only One Option
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Nancy's nose numb (trying not to end with an 'E')

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big barley barn

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night Nurse's Nap
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

professor's private paper

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rotten Remark. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen King-size Kettles
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smelly Sweaty Socks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Straight sturdy stairs
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Sailors Snoring. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Granny get going
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goosy Goosy Gander. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red river rock!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid's kind karma
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adding an abacus

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smart Student Subtract
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twiddly twine twisted 

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dark, dense dessert (must be chocolate!)

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The turmeric taster

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Rough Rider rescues reverend

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dangerous Drunk Driver



R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deed Dumber Dumb ( I had to twist my words to get the letter B)
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

(thank you for the 'B')

big bird brain

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Numbat, Noombat Niches
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Severely starched shorts

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sauteed spaghetti squash

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Hug 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

got grave greeting 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting Ghostly & Ghoulish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Home Half Hitch 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have happy hour

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rescued Road Runner. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raspberries Root Rot
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tapir's tail tapping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy's grey goatee
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eagerly eating emu

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugly ungainly ungulates


S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slowly sipping soda

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An Abbey abbess

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shy Smart Student
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

time to tango

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only One Oops
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she shares sweets

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's short scream
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

my mother's motivation

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nanny’s Nowhere Near. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rhonda's relaxing room
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Munching Moist Mushrooms. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Senior simply saves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sniffing Smelling Salts. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sleepy Saturday siesta

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Assuming Aiding & Abetting
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

global grape glut (turn them into wine!!)

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Touting the task
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kid’s Khaki Knapsack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

King's Kingdom Keys
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's scared silly

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no new novel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovers Lane Locked. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deservedly dire defeat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tried to tether
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

request reliable realtor

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

requesting right review
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watering Wilted Wallflower. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roommate reactions relate
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

even elves exercise

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

enough errors erase
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every enquiring engineer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

recommend rabbit resistant (in garden)
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tempted to time travel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Legs lightly linked
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dramatically Damaged Detail. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Low-level Lab Lights
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she still suffers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

stocky sturdy shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Steep Stone Step. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peter planed a panel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

long leaning ladder

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rich red rhubarb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Banking Black Book
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kentucky Kid 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Dedicated Day
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yielding Yellow Yams. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So simply simple soup
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pimple Popping Prong. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gloria gets Gong
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Ga Ga. a


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

apple anise appetizer
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rich rice risotto

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Raving Royalist. T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times two tables. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tripping tippy toes 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strong Spring Storm (we had one last night, strong wind & rain) 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Milly Molly Mandy

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yvette, Yvonne, Yaley
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yellow yarmulke

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evening Entertainment Edition
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nigel's narrow neckties 

O

Ann, Milly Molly Mandy is a character in a children's book series (in case it seemed strange!)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Nigel's narrow neckties
> 
> O
> 
> Ann, Milly Molly Mandy is a character in a children's book series (in case it seemed strange!)


Smart Sister's Salary
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yielding yodel yell

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Linda loves liposuction

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nervous Now
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Wash 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Home Health
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping Hands.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shady Sheltered Stream
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marinated Mustard Meat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tasty T-bones
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet & sour shrimp

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pineapple Punch. H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

heating Hamburger Helper

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Robots Rioting. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going great guns

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

super sharp stiletto

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old Oak Orchard
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donkeys doing dances. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seniors Swing (Shag) Steps
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slightly Sorry Start. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teens trotting tempo
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

only one okapi

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inuit in icy igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only other option
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ned's nose numb

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big brown bear

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roaring ram rar
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red runner-bean row

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wise wonder woman
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nine nervous nuns

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six sizzling sausages. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ship Something 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

giveaway games, grab
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Beautiful Beetroot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tasty tomato

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Operating On Onion. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now neddy's neighing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gentle generous guide
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Erica's ericaceous earth

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

He'd hit hard
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drip down

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing new now
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

won't waste watermelon

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nasty new neighbours


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sister's slip's showing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous gown glisten
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no negative news

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So Soooo Serious
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something so Silly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your young yeoman
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no nonsense negotiations

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stand Sit Stool
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lovely little larch

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ha Ha 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

adapt and adjust
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tasty tuna taco

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overly Oiled Oilcloth. H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hastily hammered house

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ostrich OreSpawn Overpowering
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Gabardine Garment. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The taxi tip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Painting Pretty Portraits. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty petticoat peeping

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting a good gander. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really running riot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tank top tunic
C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

copying concentric circles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She soooo sweet
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

this tastes too tart

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Taco 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OOOOH our overreaction
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Neighbours Nattering. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Group gathering guidelines
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Social Services Staff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friday fun & frolics

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Simple Songs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelly soap suds


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silky summer shirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tight tuxedo trousers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy Stripe Slacks
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Snuggly Slippers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She scramble a slip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peters Pickled Peppers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems so simple
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ecstatic & Excitable Elephant. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teal Tank Top
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect Potato Pies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Single shiny sabot

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Tiny Toads. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sausage stew

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What was what
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

This that & t'other

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat rhythmical row
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

wildly wicked wizard

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Wool 

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

long, low Lamborghini

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inward imagine ignore
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

early evening exercises

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smart Sensible Sister
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Ripe Raspberries. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Shortcake
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Endearing Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shy Studious Student
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tartan Tights. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Salt Shaker
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rashly resisting rehab

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boisterous Boys Bravado. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

only one okapi

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Insulation inside Igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overrated Old Oscar
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Railway Railings. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing satin stitch

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hates his horoscope

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exploring everything excitable
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

easy electric elevator

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reasonable rush request
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trying tasty trout

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Trying tasty trout
> 
> T


Trying to (U)tube (a Happy Birthday)

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Trying to (U)tube (a Happy Birthday)
> 
> E


Exciting event (LOL)

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

time turning
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ghastly, garish gown

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now Now 

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

whining worry wart

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

thru this trauma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Alice’s Annoying Adventures. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smart Shepherd settles 
S


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet Silly Sally

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Yelled Yvonne. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra eagle's egg

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giant Green Grasshopper. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rusty radiator

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really raunchy read

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desperate dopey dwarf
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fifty five frills

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

somebody should've spoken
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Nigel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Lucky Lad
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dripping down drain

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nephew nets northern (pike)
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Necessarily New. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

White Whale Water (Alaska)
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Royal Rascal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lads Laying Low
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

well-known, witless witness

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sore Sunburnt Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Navy-blue nautical (k)nickers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Sports Shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The telephone trills

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So simply smart
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tip top table

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eel & eggplant escabeche

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easing enough evidence
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating every eggroll

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Embedded elasticated edges 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long lasting lipstick
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping kippers in kelp

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

perfectly polite person

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Nanny Neatness
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seriously Sloppy Scrawl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long lasting lollipop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Pastel Pink. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kelly's kite keel
l


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Little Loco. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, Obviously Original
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Larry’s Large Lasso. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only One OOps
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sour soba (noodle) soup

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Public Pool Pass
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Sayings 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

succulent seared salmon

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nutty nougat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tailored Tweed Trousers. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

spicy spaghetti sauce

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel sabre

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eleven eland escaping

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gentle ginger guinea-pig

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gold Glitter Gram
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mountainous marble mound

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Definitely Dynamic 

C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

cute circular cutout

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tugging tank top
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pristine Piston Pump. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popular priceless pick-up
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

particularly personal problem

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mixing Magic Moments. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky smelly socks

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sugary sweet snickerdoodle

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagerly expecting ebook

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keep knee kicking 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good gracious gathering
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Great Gusto. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

overture (to) opening-night opera

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Achieved Awesome Aria. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

alluring aroma

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Alaska Animal Arena
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Amorous Affair. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Air Atmosphere Aura
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apples and almond

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Did Do 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old open oats 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple summer skirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

trace town's tradition

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Never-failing Night's Nightmares
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sinuous snake slithering

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generous Green Grapes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's scared sh*tless

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sister scratches skin
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

needs narrower nail

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loafer laughing loud
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

don't drive drunk

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid's King Kong
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grilling giant gar

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Refilling rum runner 
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

relatives raise rafters

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She sooo sweet
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

temporary tin tool

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Life's Lovely Lessons
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sumptuous Soft Sofa. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone annoy allow
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

wanting white wine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Energy Experience
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone Enjoyed Entertainment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tacky tin trays


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Skittles 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stapling six sheets

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

socialite singing soprano

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open order overdone
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

emerging earthworms eliminated

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't Dare Ding
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glassy Golden Glow. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water White Whale
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaped Excitable Emu. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Escaped Excitable Emu. U


Good One :sm24:

Using ugly undies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stark Staring Stupidity. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Stark Staring Stupidity. Y


Not so good :sm25:

Yeah, Yackety Yak
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kellies Kinky Knickers. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sure smells sweet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Titter Titter Titter. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

'R' rated radio

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Operating On Organisms. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sweet smelling skunk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Kicking Kerb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby boy's birth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Huge Heavy Handbag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Generally going green

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing New Nearby. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yuppy yes-man

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Newest new newborn
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

now's new normal

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's let loose

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emerald Eyes Endear
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rare rhino

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Opening opera overture
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Efficient Energy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

young, yippy Yorkie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

extraordinary economic editor
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

recently reviewed regulation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nibbler nips nails
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seeking shrimp sushi

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Introducing Italian Impersonator. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ranger rafted river
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

...(through) really roiling rapids

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stylish Silver Streaks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunday's Staycation Summer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rotten Rumour. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal rolls royce

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Extra Enchiladas. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seeking seven stags

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

several stressful seconds

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scratchy stinging-nettle stalks

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sawing shorter shelf (enough with 'S'!)

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finding funny fabric

C 

Is that better!


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you!!!!!!

chopping cleaned cilantro

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Olives Oregano Oil. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Late Lunch 

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

haven't had halloumi

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Iris's indian-ink inkwell

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lulus lovely lace lingerie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating egg entree

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

everyone except Edith

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hilary has hash


H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

he has hernia

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Awful Angina. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another archery arena

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahhhh Awesome Aroma. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

antibacterial aloe & arnica

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awakening Angels Aura. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aggravating Auntie Anna

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Alpaca Area. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Annie's acres of alfalfa

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

adding another agenda

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Asparagus 'n apple appetisa!

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awesome Amazing 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

General George guarding

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gotta go golfing

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gertie's green garden

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nearly New Nightgown
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

normal number (of) nematodes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Striped Sea Serpent. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tentatively taming tarantula

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aghast At Aqua Aurora. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

an amazing aura

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An Awesome Arena. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

antelope ate alfalfa

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Anxiously Attempting Algebra. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An antelope acting

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Grunting Gorilla. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Absolutely Adorable 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating early endives

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seagulls Sunning Safely
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne's yellow yak

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting Kits 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sterile sandy soil

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

leaping limber lemur

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rightly Revered Royal
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Larry's lofty lob

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty’s Bouncy Bosom. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Molly's mismatched mittens
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

someone's sarcastic sentiment

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

toddler tantrum
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

many mysterious men

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon new notification
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naming Nonsense Nincompoop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Naming Nonsense Nincompoop. P


 :sm02: :sm02: I know who exactly who you are thinking of she isn't on Knitting Paradise.

Paver path paved
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desiring Delicious Donuts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Serving sweet semolina

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely Amazing Ambrosia. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any almond aroma

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

asking all advisors

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seeing sleeping sheep
P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Picking Perfect Plums
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Should start something
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grey goose grazing

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grey goose gazing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

joanmary1 said:


> Grey goose gazing
> 
> G


Ummmm...that's mine.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> Ummmm...that's mine.


Pretty close Joan drop the r from grazing, you need to watch her.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gangly girl's grip
P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Pitiful Party Prop
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peer pressure poem
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Pretty close Joan drop the r from grazing, you need to watch her.


Aha! Thanks for pointing that out.

made more macaroni

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inside Icy Igloo. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

original open-heart operation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> Aha! Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I was hoping you won't quit because I do like playing these games, you would have been missed if you decided to leave.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon Newsletter Names
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grandmann said:


> OResmerelda said:
> 
> 
> > Aha! Thanks for pointing that out.
> ...


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salami submarine sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Her Heart Hurt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tactfully True Testimonial. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long line loitering


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

goose gander gosling
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glory Gloria 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any action around

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deep dark dungeon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nastiness never needed
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Dip


P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

past physics professor

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Relevant Research Removed
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

delightful dancing dog

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gentleman's grey goatee
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entering Eastern Entrance. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eating Exotic Entrees
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds So Scrumptious. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

softly scrubbing spuds

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Same stupid struggles
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sure seems safe

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Elongated Eel. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eagle eating earthworm

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMM M&M (dark chocolate)
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Mom's maroon muumuu

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uncle's urgency U-turn
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

not needing napkin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Normas New Novel. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

little liquid lunch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heading Home High
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Horrible Hiccups. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slow sipping straw
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

weaving, wandering way

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee Yi Yay. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yummy yogurt

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three tiny tassels 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's shoe shopping

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Girls gone gathering

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Surfin' Safari song

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guessing Grab Games
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sailors Singing Sea Shanties. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Saint Singing Solo
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Offenbach's original opera

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Alice’s Amazing Aria. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another atonal anthem

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

artist around area
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Always Angry. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne's yellow yogurt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tim’s Tulips. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny snail shell

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Larry's locating loci

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting icy igloo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only One Omission
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neddy’s Nice Nosebag. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gluten-free grape gummies
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Single Ski 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It is important
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

top to toe

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially every evil
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

loose limbed leprechaun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nubile Nymph. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having happy hoe-down

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling Natural Nuts. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Smelling Sizzling Sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every event excites

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slightly Similar 

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rationing restricted respirators

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sensing stinky smell

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lamenting lottery loss

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Scorching Sunset
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

toasted tuna teriyaki

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I Ignored Idea
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

an actual answer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ride roaring rapids
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Signing Special Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Floating Fancy Feeling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Giddy & Gaga. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artistic, Athletic Acrobatic
C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

charming Champagne chateau

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uncommon Ugly Umbrella. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

an absinthe aperitif

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Finding Forties Fashions. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sexy sixties styles

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Spectacular Summer Scene
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Extra 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient abalone abacus

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She sitting sulking
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going Gaga 

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Awfully Anxious Animal
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

learned lawyer leaves

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Safe Security System
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

monitoring morning messages

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excursion enchanting experiences
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swift Sailing Ship. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty petticoat picot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

These Two Things
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's so shallow

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whole wheat wrap
P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Perfectly Prepared Pancake
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating every eclair

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rebels running riot 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

table tennis top
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Powder Puff. F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

fired-up freedom fighter

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Replaced Regular Route
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

entire estuary emptied

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

declutter daily debt
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tantalising Trendy Treats
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sprinkle salty stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fancy Freda Flirting. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

golden goosey gander

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Robins Roost. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tom Tit Trilling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Galah Gliding. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green-woodpecker going gaga

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aardvark Aggravating Ants. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa shining stars

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seen sitting sewing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gelled ginger 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Risky Rescue Relief
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

frozen fig fluff

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast Food Foodstuff
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Friday's fried fish

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huge Hook 

I imagine to make blankets

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keep knitting, Karen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Human Happy Health
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

having hearty hamburger

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Release: Rain Returning
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

get grape gelato

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Obviously Original Oreo
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ornate orange origami

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Invisible Ink

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knee-jerk Kick
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Koala’s Knitted Knickers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sharp sewing scissors
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Star Studded Show. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wishing wet Wednesday 

(for sake of the garden and farmers!)

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee Yippee Yoyo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Open Opportunity 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Youthful Yawning Yak
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knock-out Kind Kiss
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soft, stretchy stocking

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go get groceries

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Summer Slouch
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hyenas hunting hartebeest

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Triple-decker Toasted Tuna (Having for Supper Tuna Melts)
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

any Autumn afternoon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needed Nutty Nibbles
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sexy spaghetti strap

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Persistent Pug Passenger
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

respecting rehab results

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She'd Simply Stopped
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

don't drive drunk

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Know Knowledgeable Kid
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Discovered Downunder Didgeridoo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outdoors opens onto
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Odd Opalescent Octagon
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noisy Neighbors Natter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ration Rhubarb Relish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot Healthy Horseradish
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiccuping Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Odd old octopus

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Sammy Seagull. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Sweet Sammy Seagull. L


Laughing lots 'n lots :sm11:

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Superior smart sewing (Seagull, Joan)
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gently gyrating gibbon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Number Not Noticeable
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every enquiring explorer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember Role Reversal
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Licking lemon lollipop

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popular Pixie Pop
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

preparing poached plaice

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

easy elegant E'clair
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really raucous raven

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nails Need Nourishing. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

greasy, gooey gel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lanolin Leg Lotion. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearest neighbor network
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knights Kingdom Kiboshed. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Drawing Daft Dachshunds
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sacrilegious sanctimonious sigh
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL!

have him help

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pick pink pansies. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seeking sterile swab

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie Big Bloomers. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Softly Singing Sounds
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several stinging scratches

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sings songs softly


Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young youth's yoyo

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

only one obstacle

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra egg eclairs

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salami & swiss sandwich

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hay Hey 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Young Yellowhammer Yacking
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generally a Good Glare
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Essential Electrical Epilators. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sub Sandwich Supper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rough Road. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dead drunk driver

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading & Resting Room
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

My Mystery Man
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Noteworthy Novel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Liking Lotsa Lollies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seeing Sheep Soon, (Good-night ZZZ)
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no noon-time news

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Silent Slumber. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Rickety Ride
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eagles’s Eyes 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Earnestly Exploring Everglades. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Swiftly Sailing South
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How Hugh hunts

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Energize Elephant Escaped
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dented DVD disc

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Clattering Chimes Clash
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hold her hand

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Date Dress-wear
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really reasonable rationale

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Egg Eggs 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

suspiciously silent six-year-old

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't Day Dream
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

making more macaroni

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Is It Instant ? T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Their Time Together
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Royal Rolls Royce. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early electrical equipment
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Times Ticking 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl Games
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

scrubbing sink strainer

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rare roasted rhubarb

B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

biting big biscotti

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice inside inner

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

racing Road Runner

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

request resignation review
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

we were worried

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Detroit destination deliveries
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

scrubbing soiled saucepan

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noisy Nutritious Nacho
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornery Old Owl
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lemon Lime Lace
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extroverted Earls Ego. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Optimistic Optical Observer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Rail Relic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Camouflage Color Clash
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hauling heavy hotrod

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Dirty Dishes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue's scrubbing scourer

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Run Rabbit Run. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Newly Named Narcissus 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spoiled Smelly Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stringy sirloin steak 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Killer Kosher Ketchup
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking pink pineapples

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sweet summer squash
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hand him handcuff

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fish & Fries Fast Food
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dense, dark Dove (chocolate)

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs Express 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short silly stories
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shining Summer Sun
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nourishing Notorious Nemesis
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

surprise shopping spree

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Enough Examples
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

solo surfing session

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty nerdy nineties
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sexy Sixties Shorts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

seventies soul singers
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

searching someone's suitcase

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Elephants Ears. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seventies Street Styles
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's stuck (in) seventies LOL!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spirit (in the) Sky, seventy song
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good Game 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Good Game
> 
> E


Everyone Enjoys Extra
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Aqua Aquatic 

C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

certainly can't criticize 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Experimenting Extra
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Experimenting Extra
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

asking academic alumni

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Independent intellectual introvert
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Teepee Tipi 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Indians incite impi
I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Impious Individual’s Introduction
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nan’s Nanny Nap. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

potent perfume's potential

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Luxurious Lad
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Luxurious Lad
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Designing Dainty Doilies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining silver stars

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Staying Somewhere Safe. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Staying Somewhere Safe. E


Exactly, everyone 'ere

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eagerly Expecting Enjoyment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time to tango

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ordering Oatmeal Oats. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff scratchy starch 

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hiring Helpful Howard
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dive down

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not noticing notebook
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kate kissing Kevin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly Nonstop Notification


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

National Nicholas name-day

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yachting Yuppie Yex
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xavier's extra x-rays

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinking sleeping ship
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Proper posh petticoat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twist n turn & twirl
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Laugh loudly longer.


R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

recent restaurant regulation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice News Nanna
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ann's active amnesia

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Audrey’s Awful Amnesia. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Active annoying agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

actually ate ambrosia

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aunt and Anna
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awfully Arid Area. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art assembly arena
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Arthur's ascending aorta

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awfully Affectionate Angora. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

artists attacked agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

anyone applying arnica

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> anyone applying arnica
> 
> A


Angels Always Applying Arnica. :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Angels Always Applying Arnica. :sm09:


Angelic applicator of arnica

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing Authentic Americana
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Annoying Arrhythmia. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Always active Anna

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Air atmosphere aura
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

antelopes ate alfalfa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Amy's Athletic Alumna


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Antique Ally 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another annoying agenda

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Auntie Alice’s Aspidistra. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Album by Aqua
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Alice's acing algebra

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur Annoys Anita. A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Always ask Auntie



E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Always ask Auntie
> 
> E


Thanks a new letter!
Expecting English Exam
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

mere mental midget

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating emu egg

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grizzled, gruff goat

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tonka Toy 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two Times
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such Showy Sapphires. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she should surrender

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Romantic Resort. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Taco Tuesday treat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Turkey on Texas Toast
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tasty trout terrine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially Each Entree
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emus Exotic Egg. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Grapefruit Gin Genie (cocktail)

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early extra errand

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dirk’s Dastardly Deed
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dutiful daughter Deborah

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hauling heavy hardware

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Everything 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going going gone

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eliminating evil elements

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slow Slimy Snail. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let Local Lead
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Delicious Dumpling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Gigantic Geranium
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

making my macaroni

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inventing Innovative Ideas. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Special salted shrimp

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Peculiar Pumpkin Pie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elongated elephants ear

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

round rubber raft

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tall Taut Tightrope
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Europe's erstwhile Emperor (that would be Napoleon?)

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raving, Roaring Review
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Why worry, Waldo?

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, Outrageous Openminded
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dastardly Demon Devil. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lens leaks light

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teeny Tiny Thumb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big brave Bonzo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Occasionally oversized Onions. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornery Old Octogenarian
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Surfer Sinking Slowly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yobbo Yelling. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

good ginger-flavored granola

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amorous Affectionate Anaconda. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

acute aye, acushia
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

acute aye, acushia
A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Apparent Additional Action
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noisy New neighbor
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really red rash

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

He'd Hurt Himself
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

flashy fast Ferrari

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inexpensive Interchangeable Interest
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tracking Train Travel. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

leaving latest location

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearing New Neighbourhood. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dig Deep 

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Delightful Driftwood Design


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Needles. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny stainless steel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lazily leaping lion

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly new nib

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baseball's Bat/Ball
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of lads laughing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Guy's Grocery Games (television show)

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She sat staring
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

green grass growing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

girl's garden gloves
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Sand 

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

delicious decorated donut

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Thank-you 

U


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

unusually uppity usher

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering romantic relationship
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

pestering past participants

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shoulder Surgery Scheduled
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dropping Down Dangerously. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yon Yiddish yentl

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loopy Lazy Leader
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Red Radio. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Or Of 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fragrant Freesias Flowering. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Granny's gladioli growing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing Gorgeous Geranium. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geraniums gone green

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no new numbness

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Siberian Sea Sausage.


E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Effective Electric Element
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To Tell Them The Truth (3 words)
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hurricanes Happen Here
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially each era
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another accounting audit

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Things Take Time
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elongated electric eel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lad's Laugh Lines
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sure seems safe

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ever Eaten Escargots ? ( I haven’t ).
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spicy snail salad (I think I try them once escargots, it's been so many years ago I forgot how they taste plus I few drinks at the time)
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donald Ducks Daisy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yards of yellow yarrow

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

White Wooly Waistcoat. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Too Tall Tex
X


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas Xo 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Xmas Xo
> 
> O


Let's see I need three words starting with O or is it two words?

Overlooking Oversize Orchard
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

drastic design dilemma

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Annoying Autocratic Architect
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

two tasty treats

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

She's slowly sliding 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

going, going, gone

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially each event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking Tipsy Tiptoes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slippery Satin Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smouldering Sexy Smiles. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar Sweet Smooch
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

healthy hummus hors d'oeuvre

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanting Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel spoon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night Nurses Notes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Senior sister says

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smoked Salmon Salad
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double down duvet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Tiny Tattoo
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Outstanding Oreo

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old oak ottoman

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Noticing Need
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deadly digitalis dose

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Employer's entertainment event
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time is ten twenty

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your youngest yodeller

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Runs ‘Round Roundabout
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The turbulent times
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Same Silly Shenanigans 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw Someone Special. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovely little locket
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Triumphant Tennis Tournament. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ten turtles & tortoises

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smiling School Staff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Frivolous Friday fun

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nick’s Nuts 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Spectacular Southern Sunset
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Temper Tantrum. M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Memorable Magnificent Music
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Coke Can 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not now Norman!


N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noble Neddy narwal

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

least little leaf

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French Fries Frying. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grateful Grapes 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smelly Sulphur Stink. K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keeping knife-making kit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trimming Tatty Tresses. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she should shower

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rude Reply. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

you yearn 4 yogurt

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Terrific Tasting Tamales
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salty spicy spam

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Memorable Mouthwatering Mincepie
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Eventful Evening. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Skip Sleep

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plump Pineapple Pieces. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simmering soup

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Purple Petunia. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

arrogant assistant auditor

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ripe Rosy Raspberries. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Shiny Sixpences
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slate steeple shining

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grand Gallery 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkshire youth yodelling

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

glittering gold gewgaw

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Worms Wriggling & Wiggling. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Greenery 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yoyo. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

only one octopus

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seems So Silly. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yappy yorkie yapping

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grans Gorgeous Gladioli. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ida's intricate ice-bucket

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Transit Trains 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Snowdonia Sun Setting
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gently glowing globe

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early engineer earning 

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greenest Grass 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slippery Snowcovered Slide
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeeee Exclaimed Eskimo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mighty Mushroom 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mad Moment. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

two tight twirls

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stiff Starchy Suit. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twiddling tacky twine


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enjoying Energetic Exercise
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eldest elephant eating

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Golden Gate guardrail

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luxurious lush lawn

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new nightly newsroom

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Mixed Mushroom Medley
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yodelling youth yelling 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

go great guns

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slimy slug slithers

s


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching silver sand


D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

deep dark dread

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dearest Darlings Devotion. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Naughty (&) Nice 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evocative Emotional Endeavours. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Squash 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing Howling Hyena. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Accidental Annoying Action
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ninety Nine Numbers. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she should scrub

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful Betty Boop. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penguins paddling pool

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Long Legs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheer silk stocking

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gooey Glunky Gunk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kittens kipper kedgeree

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exercises Easy Enough. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Heat 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treacle Tart. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The time's ticking

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giggling Grinning Girls
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sally's silky skin

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

No Not Nelly!



Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yelling yakety yak

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keep knives keen

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Noel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lone lawman leaves

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long Lullaby 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yucca yield

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesterday’s Yummy Yoghurt
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

So that's how this happens. I must have beat Margot by a millisecond.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ten tempting treats

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strong superglue stuff

F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

fixing fried food

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Doting Daughter. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rolling round & round

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dropping Down Dizzy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your young yaffle

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eagle eyed elephant


T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Terrible trouble - E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Echinacea Everyday. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

OResmerelda said:


> So that's how this happens. I must have beat Margot by a millisecond.



Yuri Yearning Yvette
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Each Event 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Each Exciting Event
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two trains tooting

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Gym 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Master mariner managing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

green grocer's garden

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No not never

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Rambo's rated R

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid rare roast

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

teensy tiny tutu

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Using Ursula's umbrella

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Abrupt Angry Action
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

No News (is good news) 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's sucha slob

B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Baking Beautiful Blackberries
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sloppily sauced spaghetti

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inside Icy Igloo. O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

outrageously ornate opera

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely Awful Algebra. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

absolutely amazing aurora

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking About Angela. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Annoying auntie Anna

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Always Aggravating Alison
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nelly's natty nightie

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Excellent easy enchilada


A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Actor at the abbey

Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your yellow yacht


T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tiny televisions

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

some simple sayings

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharks steadily swimming

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

George's gap-toothed grin

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice navy-blue needles

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sure seems solid

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing double dutch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Huge Humongous Handbag. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

generous glop o' gel

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Luscious Lemon Lollies
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

super salty shrimp

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Picking Peoples Pockets. 
:sm25: :sm25: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue's shocking sense

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Even Empty Envelope. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every eaten eel

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looking Lovely 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Looking Lovely. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yellow Yankee Yacht
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tart tasting tamari

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Irene’s Iridescent Iris. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Secret Service surprised

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Diagnosed Dangerous Diseases. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelling stinky stuff

F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Fantastic Flying 
Fish
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hip hip hurrah

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Old Ornery Octopus 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simple shrimp salad

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty damsel dancing

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goats Giggling 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Greg gets gist

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Thomas The Tank (engine)
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Keypad Kidnapped. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Margot in FL said:


> Thomas The Tank (engine)
> K


Good one!

deadly digitalis dose

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven easygoing earwigs 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scale-insects swarming south. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

High Hopes 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stitching statistics 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

such silly sentiment

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tracking Temperamental Tapir
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Racks of rainproof raincoats

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sub-zero snow storm

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mauve Mohair Mittens. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

shiny satin sheet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tenderly Touches Toes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sudden stretch scream

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmmm Minty Maltesers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Suitably sewn stitches

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sun Sea Sand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Double Dares. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Stuff

F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

featuring fried fusilli

I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Idyllic Irish Island
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

draft dodging deadbeat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Tatty Teddy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your year-round yurt 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taste Testing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gabbling green grenouille 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gabbling green grenouille 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Evil Experiment. T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Today's true testimonies.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Transporting Tall Towers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sieving sticky strawberries

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's serving souvlaki

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ibis in India. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another annoying albatross

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soaring Swallows & Seagulls. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Sue's silly suggestion

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Nutty Nonsense. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagle eggs emerging 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gangly Girl Gorilla. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adding an armadillo

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornery Old Ostrich 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hips & haws heap

P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

past personal participation

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No nasty news (please)

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sad, sad situation (Elton John/Bernie Taupin lyrics?)

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nearly New Notions
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sucking strawberry sweets

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stifled Scary Scream. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

modeling a modern mini

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Interns Interesting Impromptu. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Useless upside-down udder

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Remarkable Ruminant. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Teachers Testing Trigonometry 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yootha's yurt yellowing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gorgeous glimmering gold

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty dazzling diamante 


E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every egregious error

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rascals running riot 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Tim's trimmed toenail

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lotsa Luscious Lollipops 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specially Selected Stuff. F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

freezing fried food

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dunking Delicious Donuts. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sauteing scrumptious scampi

I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Impossibly Irritating Inference
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

equally erroneous exposition

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Neighbours. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stinky smelly socks

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Starched School Shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tip toeing toad

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

disturbingly dark dream

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Modern miss mithering

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gusty Gale Gathering
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gruff grey goblin

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Need nice nibbles 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she sees something

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gems Gratefully Given
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nasturtium. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

major movie marathon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neddy’s Nice Nosebag. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Goodness Gracious, Gertrude
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparkling sapphire stars

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

stiff soapy scrubber

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rough rash

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Halloween 

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no numb nose

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

England English 

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

he has horrid hangnails

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Susie Sings Superbly
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Yvonne's yucky yams

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Somewhat Superficial Scratch
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hardly hears his harmonica

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Andy Annoys Anna. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

accepting additional advice

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Electric Eel. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely Little Limpet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Toffee Tart. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

twisting two twines

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Swimming Slowly Sideways
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

swiftly swimming shark

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Karate Kids Kayak. K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keeps kissing kid

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dog digs deep
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

patiently picking pecan

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nancy Nibbling Nuts. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Susan's sharing soda

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awe Aww 

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Wanda's weekly wander

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rhythm Rarely Right
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trending Times Topic
C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

cute cuddly chick

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kitty Kitty 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yucky yurt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trendy Triangular Teapot. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Through this temper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rough Rocky Road. D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dalmation dog's dumb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirt Driveway Drag
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Graham's globe-trotting grandma

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> dalmation dog's dumb
> 
> B


Baby Boy Babbling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gooey Gluggy Glue. E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

exceptionally energetic explorer

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red-colored Room

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Machine made masks
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Superb Scottish Sights
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seldom seen starfish

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Handsome Hardworking Headmaster
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ron's revisiting rehab

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bright Blue Balloons. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Steep side street
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tormenting Trash Talking
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gray Goatee Growth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hughs Hairy Head. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dave’s Dirty Dungarees
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Susan's sodden snowsuit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toms Tiny Trunks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy's swimming skills
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sheila’s Striped Shirt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To Tell the Truth
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hare harassing hedgehog

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grumpy Grandad Golfing. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gaunt grey-haired grandpa

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunties Astonishing Aspidistra. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amanda’s Amazing Animalia
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Ancestors Ancestry. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y Yucky Yarn, every yarn has some use it's up to us to find the right pattern :sm24: 
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

never needed nagging

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gag Gift Games
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sudden Start 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Turn Towards Team. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

mostly moldy mug

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

go getter gal
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

light lemon liquors

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salted sunflower seeds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slightly Seasoned Squid. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drop double-entendre

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enjoying Elegant Emerald
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty daisy & daffodil 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long lingering look
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Kyle's key kickoff

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Fun filming flamingoes


S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sees same situation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Now Not Never
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rancid Rat Remains. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Silly Songs
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping sweet soda
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ohsusana said:


> Rancid Rat Remains. S


Good one!

achieving ant annihilation (I wish)

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty new 'niff

F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

flash frozen filet

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Testing telephone text

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

trousers too tight

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thinning thistle thicket

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

the true target

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taming Tricky Tigers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Skunk Smell
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Licking Luscious Lollipop. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Perfect Purple Pansies
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

serving sweet strawberries

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Silent Support
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

toe tapping tango

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Original Owl Origami
I


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

interesting ingigo intarsia

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

One over (the) other

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

attracted aftershave aroma
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Actors Actresses 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Actors Actresses
> 
> S


Slip, sliding stuff (missing another A)
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

freaky fun fact

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tinsel Town 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty New Notions. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

study sewn stitches
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Silver Studs. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sarah's Silky Sari
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Impressive Iconic Invention. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly new notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knights Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gormless Giant Gordon
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

never needs netting

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Generous Gifts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Supercharged Scooter
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rather ridiculous reason

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Naturally Nice. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagerly eating eclair R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running Rabbi. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inuit's icy igloo

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Omaha's only optometrist

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Typically tasty topic

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Christmas Classic 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Children's Clothes Closet
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tan tank top

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

pretty pink panties

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

soft, silky shihtzu

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Underneath Unique Umbrella. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unique unusual umbrella
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artwork attracts attention
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

not natural nibbles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swiping Sugar Shaker. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty ridged roof

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Finding Feral Ferret. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twenty testy toads

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silent Snarky Shrew
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbly walrus walking

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gruesome green goblin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighbor needed notes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharpening swords 'n spears

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student studies Spanish
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

he's her hero

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange organic oil
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

long laundry list

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hidden horses hoof 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fun for Friends
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Snoopy’s Snack 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Snoopy's Snack
> 
> K


knitted kitten
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nosy New Neighbours. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sneaky Snake Song
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grumbling Grouchy Gnome
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Each Employer Engagement
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tiny toy treasures

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

serious skincare shop
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

professor's pocket protector

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recent Roster Removal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lorry load

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daisy ‘n Donald Duck. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping Katy's kazoo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opening Odourless Ointment. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Odd Oscillating Orb
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big bouncing ball

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Large Leery Lion. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No new napkins

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

some slowpitch softball
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lisle leggings

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swing singing song
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

great galloping giraffes

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff starchy shirts

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Square-dancing Swirly Swing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giant green goosegogs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spicy smoke sauce
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

early eggplant enchiladas.


S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

still secretly searching

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Growing gracefully generally

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yorkie Yapping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gutless Guy Good-bye
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ecuador Encountering Eruptions
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Should suspect stranger
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

remodeled rumpus room

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moving misty Mom
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini Model 

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lake o' liquid lava

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Active alert accountant
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy misty morning

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls glancing at guys
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sausage sauce

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Elvis 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suddenly Stopped & Stared
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Duck down duvet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two Trumpets
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super salmon salad

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dandelions, desirable dream
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dainty Delicious Dumplings
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Make Mine Madeira
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Atmosphere of Anticipation
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nutty nougat 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

terrible twin tornado

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overanxious obese oaf
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overanxious obese oaf
F
Why am I getting double postings? I don't know why?


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Famous First Footing
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grey granite gravel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous girl glow
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

who would wager

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Red Railing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass Grow
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

world war won

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nighttime Nip. ( of whatever takes your fancy ).
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perpetual ping pong

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going, Going, Gone. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edging ever earthward

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dodging Dreaded Disease
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emerald encrusted earlobes


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exquisite English 

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

he hates havarti

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Idiotic Ian inebriated 


D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Damsel n' Distress Disorder
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rancid roast

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The tummy tickler

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky Rough Ravine
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky Rough Ravine
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'earing everlasting echo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ordered Overhead Oven
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nine new notches

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightly Noisy Nuisance
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every eligible engineer

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Reimagining Red Ridinghood
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diversion Door Decoration (Have your choice N or S)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diversion Door Decoration (Have your choice N or S)


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

needlessly nitpicking newscast

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Think This Through
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

hoisting heavy hippopatami

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Illustrative Italian Images 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slightly sore scab

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brewers Bountiful Brew. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet & windy weather (would be nice for a change)

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Randy Red Rooster. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Racing round & round

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dig down deep


P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking pastel pink

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knitting knotted kerchief

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Falderols frazzled & faded 

D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dwarf Doc's dandruff

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine fish fillet

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Tiny Tim's tarp

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking petunia posies

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

star shaped squid

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dark & Dreary Days. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Someone’s Shadow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seeing Someone’s Shadow
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wanna Walk 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Her Kind Karma
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

auditing all afternoon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nun needs notepad
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dragging Dirty Diesel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Lemony Lemonade
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each & Everyones Expenses. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sad, sentimental song

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gentle Graceful Glide
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ellen's effortless entrance

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emily’s Enchanting Expression. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Normally Neat
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tasty Treacle Tarts
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

senior swimming session

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Now Norman. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naturally nice nails

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Small Sized Sweater. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ragged ribbing round 

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dribbling down drainpipe

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eighty electric eels

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soggy Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrid horsefly hit

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

testing true temperature(s)

E or S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping strawberry soup
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pressing pineapple puree

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

easy exercise effecting...

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go get gardening

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gardeners growing gladioli

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inspirational icing idea

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another abysmal afternoon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon News Now
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wackiest white wedding

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generally Guileless Guide
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

encouraging elementary education

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticeable New Necklace
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eleven elands escaped

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctor Diagnose Diabetes
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seven Swans aSwimming
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

great gaping gulf

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Flavor Food
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

distinctly deadbeat dad

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dazzling Delightful Daffodils. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simply Superb Stephanotis
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suppose, shooting suggestions
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Savoury Soup. P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

people picking peaches

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Plentiful party platter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruby’s Remembering & Reminiscing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Generally getting going 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Girls Gathering. ( just like us ) 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great girls gabbling ( just like us )

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Girls Gallivanting (maybe not us at the moment)
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Graceful girls giggling 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy's Gracious Greeting 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Galvanised gargoyle gurgling

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gruesome green genie

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating egg 'n eggroll

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Lake Location
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nightwear 

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

recent radio restrictions

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sipping strawberry sundae

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

equally effective exit

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two trending topic
C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

considering cheap comb

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Banishing Bad Boys. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Signing Significant Statement
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two Times
S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Seventy six Saxophones
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunday Sounds 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

serving salad & spaghetti

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ice In Iceboxes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny smooth snakes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

some sarcastic sayings

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sound So Standoffish
H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

her hilarious haiku

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ultra undignified uncle

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

easily etching ebony eyeballs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Store Selling Supplies. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Selling Seashore Seashells 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

special shinning stones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeking Summer Sales. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sprinkling soy sauce

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eagle Eyed Editor. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rave Recent Review
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watering White Wisteria. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abundant Adam's apple 

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eleven Entertaining Elk
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky kelpies kicking

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

girls going gaga

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

August Attractive Attributes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

singing seasonal song

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good General Greeting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannies Grumpy Goat. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

graduating Girl Guides 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Special Song. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gathered Giant Gooseberry
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yachting Yuppies Yulefest
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

trying to tap

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peter Piper Picking. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Girls Gone Gallivanting
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Georgy grating Gruyere

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eleven Even Expressions
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven stooks stacked

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Duty Discipline Driven
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nine Nervous Nellies
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six squirrels sitting

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generous Good Girl
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generous Good Girl
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lemon losing liquid

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dog Duty 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yellow yo-yo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overindulged Obese Orang-utan. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not now needed
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Devoted Dancing Diva
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aiding And Abetting
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ask and answer

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round red rotunda

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Army Arrival
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Llamas licking lemon-squash H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Her Hand Hygiene
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone exercising early

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippee, Yellow Yacht 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tram time table

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra E-mail Exchange
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early earsplitting echo 

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

outside ordering offered

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dribble down

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Nelson's neck's numb

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big brown bear

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rotten radish

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Horribly Harassing Hostages
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

such short shrift

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hairdressers hairsplitting hairpin

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nine Numbers 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Nine Numbers
> 
> S


Nine Numbers N????

Sun Set Safari
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting intellectual infant

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Think this through
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heavens how hot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teacher twitter team
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making merry music

C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

charming Champagne chateau

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Using ugly umbrella

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another acoustic album

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Misty moisty morning

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

getting green grapes

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Setting sweet sorbet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Twins Together
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Russian Rachmaninoff rally

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youthful Yappy Yankee
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra exercise effort

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

thirty thirsty thespians

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Style Sunglasses 
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

joanmary1 said:


> Misty moisty morning
> 
> G


That brings back memories - when cloudy was the weather


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Splendid Surfing Scene
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter Early 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yellow yurt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Tennis Team
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Many mauve marbles

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

(Mt) Shasta's slalom skiing

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ground golden grain

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new neighbor's nephew

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wearing winter woollies

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Solar System Setup
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

people playing Parcheesi

I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Interesting Indigo Insect
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

thinking this through

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Handsome Humble Hunk
K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kissing keen knitters

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel spoon

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nobody needs number

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ruby red rhubarb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby's Burp Bib
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Brass band badge

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Even Expression Everything
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

George's grownup gerbil

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lacy lime leggings

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sleepy, switch show
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Wally's worn washtub

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blissful Baby's Bathtub
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

before blindman's bluff

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy Free Freedom
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Momentarily Making Music
C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

charming crocheted cap

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pink Powder Puff
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pink Powder Puff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fine Fragranced Freesia. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Attaching all adornments

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slipping Several Stitches. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Skipping Shiny Stone
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent embroidered edges

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

simmering spicy seasoning

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greasy gravy granules 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salami & swiss sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hubby's horrible hangover (LOL not really been taking drinking in moderation)
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rare reasonable request

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Those thoughtful teachers
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Samantha’s Sassy Sister
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Round Room 

M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Mercedes motor mechanic

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Charlie chopping charcoal


L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Liquorice Loving Llama
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any aniseed available?

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

explosion engulfs everything

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Galloping Goat 

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Try thinking tactically 


Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yak yarn

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

needlessly netting narwhals

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sideways Simple Stretch
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How humid & heavy

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yearly yield

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Domestic Disturbing Drip
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

purple Peruvian potato

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

October’s Organized Octogenarians 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk Satin Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Silly Song. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

growing giant geranium

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mall's Mini Mannequin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Numbat Nodding. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gradually going gaga!

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunties Astonishing Agoraphobia. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An aeronautical acrobat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking Trapeze Test. T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Taking Tiny Tipples.


S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sugary sweets

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smug, satisfied smile
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra evening event

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tracing technical text

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Trying to type


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Escape Eerie Energi
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Irene's indigo ice

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ever explainable element
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Towering tall trees

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet strawberry sundaes

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweltering Seaside Sand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Daily Deeds. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sea Serpent Sightings
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slippery Seals Sunbathing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Sea Shells. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sizzling seared steak

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kicking Kangeroos & Koalas


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparkling Soda Stream. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sowing salvia seeds

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Sweet Sherry. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yeasty yolk

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Kitchen Keys. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel servers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scoffing Savoury Shapes. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Speedy Shipping 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good greetings Geraldine

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

exercising extreme effort

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tasty tortilla treat


T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Tom's too trusting

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gladys Going Giddy. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yearling Yeti
I


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ignoring imaginary idol

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Legged Llama. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasted teacake treat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tight Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked sausage sandwich

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Heavenly Hash Hankering
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing Giant Gherkin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Nigel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lower level landing

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Graceful granny gliding

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

getting good grades

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Smart Student. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

thanking the teacher

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Raspy Replies. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sometimes seeing stars

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saying Something Special. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lifting light load

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delivering Delicious Dinner. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times two

O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

our overnight order

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Roosters Roost. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tentative Termite Treatment 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking Temperature Test. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tormenting Tiny Toddler
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rescuing rabid racoon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noisy New Neighbours. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several shining stars

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Sugar Sifter. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty red rail

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Living Life Luxuriously. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yappy Yorkies

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silvery Sunbeam Shaft
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three triplets toddling

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grinning Green Giant
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tense test taking

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gnomes Going Gardening. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Garden Garlic 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Choosing & Collecting Calendula. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

all available airports

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shabby Street Signs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Safely shaving stubble

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Eagles Eyrie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's exact exam

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Molly’s Mastering Mathematics. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Susie struggles with sciences

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Special Subjects. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smooth satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing Happy Hopes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shovelling silver sand

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Devouring Danish Dessert. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty toasted teacakes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

serving spinach souffle

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Estimating Every Eventuality
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yummy yucca yogurt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying Tempting Tapas. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sleeping Snoring Senior
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rare rubies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Superb Sparkling Sapphires. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining sparkling star

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running River. R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

rugged rascal ran


N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

National News Network. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katie's kissing Kenneth


H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

her horny husband (LOL)

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Dave 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early evening ebb-tide

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

extinguishing engulfing explosion

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nightwear. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really risque relationship

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Passionate Passion. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nearing Neverland Nightly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yak Yodelling. G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Girl Guides gathering

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Gushing Geyser. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

reunion reunites relatives

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunday Supermarket Special. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little lost lamb

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baby Baa Baa. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Baby Baa Baa. A


LOL :sm11:

Another animal antic

C


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Cows Chewing Cud
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Day dreaming damsel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

locating lost lemur

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rural regional raccoon 

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

no newspaper needed

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozen ducks dabbling

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gazillion Geese Gaggling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gentle granny gurning

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

girls graciously giving

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Google Girl

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lucy Locket. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talented tomtit trilling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giggling Gossiping Girl. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laughing lads & lassies 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Screeching Scholars & Students. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Students studying stuff

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun Fans 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun Fans 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Students Social Session. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natural new nail-polish

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Headed Hobo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old Ollie Ostrich 

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

he's holding hands

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sonic striker

R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

recently retired researcher

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits running riot

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

terrible toddler tantrum

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Moving Mainstream Museum. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

must make moussaka

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apples And Apricots. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shrimps 'n sardine salad

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Delectable Dainty Dessert
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tigers trailing toads

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Should Stand Still. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long loopy line

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

egg's emerging eaglet

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The talented tourist

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Taos Tacos 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several split stitches

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Swiss Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandies Gorgeous Grandma. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

attempting an avocado aioli

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> attempting an avocado aioli
> 
> I


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Irrational Irritable Idiot. T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Trembling traumatised tortoise.


E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excitable Entertaining Echidna. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Assumed Additional Activities
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ohsusana said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you!

seven serious Scotsmen

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naturalised native nightingale 

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eagerly Entering Estonia
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any active ants

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

should she sew?

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Well We Would!
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delivering Dainty Delights. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny Safety Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Scarlet Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starchy stiff shirt

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Terribly tiresome troublemakers

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Sign 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No nachos now

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wicked Witch Whines
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching sailing ship

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

preserve pealed peaches
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelling soft soap

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Pickled Pepper Prepping
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Generally grilling gammon

M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

needs new nest

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talented toad tap-dancing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grilling greasy grub

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bumble bee buzzing

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Greedy Gorgonzola Gobbler.


R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rare red raccoon

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightingale’s Noteworthy Neighbourhood 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Demanding Doughy Donuts. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she's saving stamps

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Suspicious Social Situation. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nautical Names 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Niece Nap
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

packaging purple poi

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inward Images & Illusion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nans Nifty Notion. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natural new nuance

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Express Evening Eatery. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yucca & yarrow

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Willie Wonka's warehouses

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stocky scarlet salvia

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another amber alert

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tania's twinkling tiara

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

annoying acoustic audio

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One option occurred
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

doesn't deserve decoration

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Normally neat notes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Sultry Shadow. W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter Wonderland 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Winter Wonderland
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

doesn't do dishes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spicy Sloppy Soup. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Perfectly Prepared Pasta
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Alluring Aussie Actress. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Serene Scottish Scene
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery step stones

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

saying silly sentiment

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender Touching Tot
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible tough time 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emphasizes everything & everyone
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Estimated Eventual Elevation 
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

new nutritional need

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Digging Duplicitous Dirt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Twinnings Tea. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Athlete's annoying arm
M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

McDonald's massive menu

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Utterly Uncomfortable Udders. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharing strawberry sponge-cake

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elderly European engineer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip Roaring Rafting
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gyrating go-go girl

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lazy, loutish lad

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daisy's droopy drawers

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Seth's sixth sense

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enchanted Ebony Eyes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery shoe sole

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electric emotional embrace
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every electric engine

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Emu Egg. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giant Gopher 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gentle Giant Gopher
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recycled Rubber Rims. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Star Spelling Student
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

teaching table tennis

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sleeping Senior Snoring. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great granny gyrating

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Go Granny Go. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornery Obnoxious Octogenarian 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Narrow natty nacre 


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Essay Edit
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Thirty Tricky Triangles
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seventy spiral stairs

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

secretly savoring succotash

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Hugs 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Hopping Hopscotch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiding Hermits Hammock. K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

keep knitting, Karen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notice neighbor's neck
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Khaki Kerchief. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

frigid fingers & feet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Ticklish Toes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Sole Shoes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

suffering sore shin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nose Nearly Numb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Five foreign flights

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Supersonic Spaceship Soaring. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green glider gliding

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grey Gander Gobbling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giant gander gaggling 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generally Good Greeting


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ohsusana said:


> Nose Nearly Numb. B


No one used Ohsusana's 'B' and 'B's don't come around very often, so...

basting browning bird

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> No one used Ohsusana's 'B' and 'B's don't come around very often, so...
> 
> basting browning bird
> 
> D


Good Catch :sm24: :sm24:

Different Detailed Doorknob
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

British baby blurb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bashful Bonnie Blab
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL, look at all the 'B's!!!!!!!!

bigger baby bathtub

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best bottled bicarb

B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Bristol's best brewpub

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bachelor's Button blooming bulb
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Black Blob. B haha, lots of b’s now OResmerelda.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ohsusana said:


> haha, lots of b's now OResmerelda.


Yes! Lots of lovely 'B's.

Betty's beautiful blurb

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blasting Booby Bomb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brown Bear Bob
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

basting baby's bib

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty’s Beaut Bathtub. B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

better begin, Barb

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie Bouncing Bub. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beer Barrel Brewpub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Burying Broken Bulb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

big bouncing boob
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baby’s Basic Bib. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Backcomb Betty's bob

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Burying Bluebell Bulb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful baby baa-lamb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bracing book blurb
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

brief, brazen blowjob (sorry, sorry! I was looking for other words that end in B and...)

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> brief, brazen blowjob (sorry, sorry! I was looking for other words that end in B and...)
> 
> B


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:

Breaking bath bomb

B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Bob's big backstab

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Birmingham's branded book-club

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> brief, brazen blowjob (sorry, sorry! I was looking for other words that end in B and...)
> 
> B


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Being Bossy Backstab. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BBBB's are getting harder & harder :sm12: :sm06: 

Bird Balanced Breadcrumb
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

better backoff, Bob

B

(yes they are)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty Berates Bob. B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

buying begonia bulb

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Busy Bullying Barb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brewers Baseball Bomb! (Milwaukee Brewers American Baseball League based in WI where I live)
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Berts Boring Bookclub. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Below Big Baobab
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buying Bert's light-bulb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Boy's Buddy, Bub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brits Bombing Buzzbomb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brown Bear Bib
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty’s Bubbly Bathtub. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Babies bordered bib 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Buying Boxed Breadcrumb. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Blinking Bald Blob
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Branched Baobab. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Billboard book blurb...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beware bad Beelzebub

B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Bantering Billy’s Blab
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Boys Bass boat-club

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bye, bye Blab
B

I notice we are loosing game players with continuing on with the B's do you think we switch back?


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

I’ll do it
Beautifully Built Barn
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Margot in FL said:


> I'll do it
> Beautifully Built Barn
> N


Nice Noble Negotiator
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

right royal racket


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Throwing Temper Tantrum
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Machine made marmalade

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eagerly examining echidna

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome Amazing August (Next August hopefully we can adventure out and enjoy a Sociable Life)
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

the tennis team's terrific

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Color Combination Chart
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tantalising Tame Tiger
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Rhonda's real reason

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Negative number needed
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dreary domestic duties

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Sea Shell. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Leaving Liverpool Late
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everlasting elastic edging

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gruesome green goblin

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New nainsook napery

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yoked yak

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

kids kissing kindly


Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yucky Yellowish Yarn
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightly Neverland News
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slightly Seasoned Steak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep kipper kedgeree

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expressing Emotional Essay. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youth in yellow yurt

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tasting Tangerine Tart
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Times Two. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty tangerine tart

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

taking two Tylenol

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long line limousine 

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating every egg

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorging green gooseberries

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

serenely swimming swan

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New naval notice


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eliminating every escape

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Events Ended
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Doornail Dead Desdemona
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another alarming aspect

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To Tell Twin
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ned's normal newspaper

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Reddest Roses 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensational Scent. T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So So Soft. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tasteful tiny taco
O


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

one ornery octopus

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Swimming Scholars. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sauteing swede slices

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Steamed Spicy Spinach. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Habit-forming hot horseradish 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having High Hopes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Susie's shiny shoes

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Surf Sand Sun
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night now ( I’m off to bed ) xx
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wakey wakey Wednesday

Sweet dreams Sue


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

your yucky yammering

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grimy gold goblet

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

they're taking turns

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver Soup Spoon
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nobody needs negativity

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelp, Yesterday Year 
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

replumbing recreation room

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mexican Mariachi Music
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crispy chocolate cakes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet strawberry sundaes

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry starry sky

Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Yancy's yellow yacht

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Throwing Temper Tantrum
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Memorable Mushroom Melt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Trim. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

massive muscle man

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly New Neighborhood
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

dead drunk driver

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reggie's running record

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Dirty Deeds. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

See Sailboat Sinking
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Granny's golden g-string

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generation Gap Group
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Playing pan pipes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sinister, smokey skies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Staying Somewhat Silent. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Telling The Truth
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hot Healthy Halibut 
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

teaching Ted to type

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyday Economics 

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sirloin steak supper

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Randy Rooster Running. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get good grades

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Some Stuff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy feathered fantail

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Long lanky Leonard


D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Dog Dare
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating edible earthworm

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> eating edible earthworm
> 
> M


MMMMmmmm-good Many Mouthful
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL!

long lost lover

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Reliable Red Reliant
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Typical Trendy Teenager
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

rusty Rambler radiator

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rose-Pink Room 

M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

my mother's making masks

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> my mother's making masks
> 
> S


Send Some Soon. :sm09: 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not new now

W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

joanmary1 said:


> Not new now


was when we won (it)

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Narrating Noggin the Nog

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

goat grazed grass

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching sea shells

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sesame seed scallops & squid

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Digging Down Deep
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

pondering past problem

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mabel's muddy mutt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thumb's up Tooty Tot (song)
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tempting tuna taco

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange orchard oil 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lavender Lotion. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly New Neckerchief
F


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

fried fast food

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Draining Dirty Dam. M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

making more muffaletta

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

around about area
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ann's aching ankles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sagittarius Sign Strong-willed
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Darkly Dreaming Dexter (book)

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Rollicking Ride
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Editor Ebook Editing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Garden Gnome. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ex-player eliminated exhibit
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

talking to twin

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nostalgic Newspaper Notes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Seasonal Sessions. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sesame seed shrimp

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly Pretty Posy. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesterday’s Youthful Yearnings
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Shell 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Special Shell
> 
> L


Special Sea Shell
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

local land leased

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty Daisy donkey

Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Your Yellow Yarn


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nibbling native nuts

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slipping skidding and sliding

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gooey ginger gel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lanky Looking Lad. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Daily Deed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desiring Dainty Donut. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

TV Tray Tables
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

she shouldn't start

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The tables (are) turning 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Giddy & Gaga. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahoy! all aboard


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Demonstrate Days Differences
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

say something stupid

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dandy dragons dancing

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

garrulous, grumpy grandpa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Autumn Apple Acres
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrumptious Sauce Smell. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Luscious Lemon Lollipop
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pleasing Prayer 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Pleasing Prayer
> 
> R


Pleasing Prayer Partner
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Remembering Ridiculous Rhymes
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sensible Serious Student
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toasted Treacle Topping. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gladly Giving Greetings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Sailing Ships. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ships sailing to sea

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aha Anchors Away. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne's yellow yacht

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Toast 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tasty Toast Tonight
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That They Treat
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty toffee truffles

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

singing sad song

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Going Great Guns
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sizzling sausages

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sis, sweet sixteen
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nan, Ninety Nine. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellen eating eggplant
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tony Tasting Truffles. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

soft sole shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slow Simmering Soup. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perennial Plant Potted
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Driving Dangerously Downhill. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lithe little leprechaun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neighbours Needing Newspaper. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ronnie's rude retort

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

trousers too tight 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Troublesome third toenail

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Laughing Long ‘n Loud
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dingly Ding Dong. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good-bye Good Goal
L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

leaving last location

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nesting necessary northward
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

don't drop dishes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stiff Silk Scrap
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

patented poisonous potion

N


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nine naked numpties

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sailors Skimpy Swimshorts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Signing silly signature

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enjoying Eating Elderberries 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simply Sweet Sounds. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several sunny sites

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seven strong servicemen

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

nine naked ninjas



S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Severe stinging-nettle sting

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gorgeous green gown

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Niece needed nylon
N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nobody needs nagging

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gaily Gallivanting Girls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Solemnly Standing Still. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lingering look

K


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

kid's knotted kerchief

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy flouncy finery


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yucky yellow yolk

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kate's kissing Keith

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Helen’s Hugging Horace
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Eventful 

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Expecting Everything Eventful
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Loud Laugh
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Adding Artificial Amount
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toning Thick Thighs. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tender T-Bones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Slim Sausages. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Season Sizzling Steak
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitty’s Knitted Koala. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely Annoyed Accountant
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tipsy Thomas Tiptoeing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giant Gruff Gorilla
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apes Aping Around. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Death Defying Danger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ranting & Raving Rioters. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

slicing sirloin steaks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sneaky Student skip school (have your choice P or L)


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

painting prefab patio

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old orchard overbearing
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Guys Gather
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Romantic Rolls Royce. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enigmatic Egyptian Eros
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Skip Sleep 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy Skip Sleep
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powered Plane Propellor. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really red radishes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Sunday Service. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating Easter eggs! :sm16: 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrumptious Sugary Sweets. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seventy smart soldiers

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sixty Silly Stewards
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Skip Skip (to my Lou my darling) 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickles
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet & sour sukiyaki

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Instant Icecream. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making mucky mess

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Senior School Staff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy fried fish?

H


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

haven't had haddock

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kangaroo kids kickboxing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee Golly Gosh. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haunted Horror Houses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satirical Spooky Show. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What Went Wrong?
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gladly giving gift

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking Three Tulips. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

short scarlet scarf

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Free Flying Fairy. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Young Yuri Yawned
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Digital Display Devices
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Saturday 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy's Special Sunday
Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yanking your yo-yo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overabundance of Oranges
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saute sweet 'n sour

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Returning Ridiculous Rug
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Rosetta 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An appetising apple-pie

E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

entertaining everyone else

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Elves Eating Eggs
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone Selling Sausages. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slim, smart sister
R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph's rather rotund

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirty dancing duet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Touching Tommy’s Triceps. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shimmering Silvery Sand
D


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

daring dangerous deed

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dastardly Dan Driving
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

great gaming graphics

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

short sharp shock


k


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

short sharp shock


k


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind Koi 

I


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

instigating internal investigation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense News
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

seeing Shirley's sister

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering Romantic Rendezvous. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

She Sells Seashells
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Seaglass Shop

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peter planting potatoes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's seedlings sprout
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tiny tomatoes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugary Sweetness Substitutes
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

such soft socks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Soles Slip
P


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

picking pretty pattern

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nothing New Nowadays 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

should stop sniveling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

September School Started
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grades given graph
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hospitals Having Hysteria. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A-team acrobatic antics

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sun's solar system

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Many Moons Missing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great granny's grandson

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Nelly needs napkin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nation Narrow Nationalism
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing Mums Mothering. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Greeting Gran’s Gentleman 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly New Novel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lacy Lingerie. E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

electric element eliminated

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Disney Dopey Dwarf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fickle Foolish Fellow. W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Whimsical Wishing Well
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lost Lamb. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Balefully Bleating Baa
A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

acutely angled andiron

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nifty Nautical Notes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Silly Song. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Geek 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodness Great Geek
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knight Kidnapping Kitty. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Yellow Yardstick
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keith’s Kidney Kebab ( yuck ).
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby's Boy Bib
B


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

broken baby bonnet

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Totally Toppling Titanic
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crunchy Chocolate Crackles. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

succulent seared sirloin

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Newly Numbered Nought
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tamper-proof top

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Practicing Prefer Patient


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tire tread traction

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nabbing Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Walking Winding Way
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Youths Yodelling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Genuine Geographic Groundbreaking
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Grandma Gifts. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Somehow Seeking Susan
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neon Noisy Nightclub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Belated Birthday Bonus. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shoddy Shoe Stall
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loveable Laughing Larrikin. N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

never noticed nothin'

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not a Nice Night
T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

the true test

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Telling The Truth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hostel Helping Homeless. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Spring Steps
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Selling shoe shop

P

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder Pink Pompom. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Many mouldy mushrooms

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

salty sardine sandwich (yuck!)

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Harried Housewife Hurrying 
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

gifting golden grapes

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaelic golden goblet 

T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Tim's thirsty throat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tipping Temporary Task
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kilts & Knitted Knickers. ( very scratchy ). 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scratchy Stretchy Sweater
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running Rhino. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oversized Orange Oodie
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

every employee's educated

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Drawing Different Diagram
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mom's mittens missing
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

grey & green graffiti

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inside Icy Igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Olive's odd odour!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really, Really Rank. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping kipper kebab

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Borrowing Best-seller Book. K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kyle Knitting 

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

giant garden gnome

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellen Elegant Earring
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

greasing graveyard gates

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seriously Stalking Seagull
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Large loam lump

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Library LED Lights
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Library LED Lights
> S


We overlapped Ann! :sm11:

Seven Starlings singing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan we sure did,

Gotta Get Going
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

getting gritty gravel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Light Lamingtons. ( cakes )
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

shoe store sale

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Efficient Electrical Energy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

yeah, you're yawning

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandads Guinness Glass. S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

shiny silvery sea.


A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Angels Astonishing Aura. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any angels above?

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Exotic Emu. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unsewing ugly umbrella

A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

If 'un-knit' is 'tink', would 'un-sew' be 'wes'?

approaching alumni

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

OResmerelda said:


> If 'un-knit' is 'tink', would 'un-sew' be 'wes'?
> 
> approaching alumni
> 
> I


Could well be!

Iconic itchy insect-bite

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enduring Every Eventuality
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Yolk 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Glasses 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sad Sack Shanty
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Yams Yielded. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Diverse Dragons Drooling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandkids Getting Goals. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students study sciences
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sexy sheer skirt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tight Tartan Trews. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sour sink sponge

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eerie Evil Eyeball. L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

lifting little light lambs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stroking Silky Soft Silkies. S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Sesame Street show

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watering Wilmas Wallflower. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rhubarb rhizomes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Splendid Sunny Sunflowers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven shiny spangles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shoe Shop Sales. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Horrendous Heartburn. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not nice Nigel

L


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Linda's lead llama

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any apple & aniseed 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devious Deeds Disappeared
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Dwell Dear. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Rotten Richard
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dragon Danger 

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dreadful Dragon Danger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Ruby Ring. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

general good greeting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gathering Gardening Gear. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Racy red rayon 

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nattering Nextdoor Neighbour
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits running round

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daily Day Dreaming. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gathering Garden Gladioli
I


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

interesting indigo iris

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scarlet straight salvias

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simply Soft Surroundings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shutting Sunday School. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Ladies Laugh
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Horrible Hiccups. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shot Several Sparrows
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Spectacular 


R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Super Spectacular Sailor
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Reddish Roses 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sporting Silky Socks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shop Sport Shoes 
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

stunning 'S' surplus

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ski & Sport Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powerful Pedal Pushing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Gate Gathering
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grass growing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden Globe Gyrating. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giggling Geese Gobbling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Girls gracefully gyrating

G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Going, going, GONE!

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagerly eating eccles-cakes

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

strawberry Soda Stream

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Munching mint marshmallow

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm Winter Waistcoat. T


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

tasty treacle tart

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tiny Tern Trembling
G


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

glittery gleaming gem

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monday's Morning Menu
U


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Upper Ulster United (fictional team, lol)

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Delightful Deeds. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sowing salad seeds

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shoe Shine Shop. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty picturesque painting

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glowing Green Globe. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elizabeth's extra elastic

C


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

child can't count

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trim ten toenails

S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

smart, sassy senior

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat Red Row
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

wasn't worth waiting

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

More Mowing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gross Gym Gear. R


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

really rough road

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dreadful Doctor’s Decision
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Noticing Nephew
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

wide wooden washtub

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baby Blue Buttons. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sam & Sally scuba-diving

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Girls Gallivanting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goldfish’s Golden Gills. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky stuff stuck

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Knights’ Kites Knotted
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't day dream

M


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

making more muesli

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Invented Interesting Idea. A


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

another annoying audit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tricky Tax Term. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many merry moments
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Saving Seasonal Samples
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salty Snacks Skipped
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desperate Dieters Dilemma. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Allowing Airfare Allowance
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

eating eggy eclair

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rather Robust. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tatty tin trays

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stiffen Shoulders Stretch
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How high hayrick

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kenyan Killer Kingfisher
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Romantic Royal Restaurant
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Triple thirty three

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eighty Eight Events
S


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

sweet succulent sparerib

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bright brass button

N


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

nearly new notion

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

No New Needles
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Support 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trendy Tights. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tricolour Trendy Tights
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Smelling Soap. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Professional Portrait Painter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running River. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Reading Ridiculous Romance
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expecting Exciting Email. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latest Lay-back Low
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Willy Wagtail Warbling. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Goodness Gracious, Geraldine
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting email ending

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Go get Grandma.

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Accountant Applying Application
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nora's neat needlepoint


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Table Tatted Topper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Report Rude Reply. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesterday’s Yellow Yacht
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Travel Theories


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sixty Seconds Sleep. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Printed paper pattern


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not now necessarily


Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday’s Yummy Yam. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making many mistakes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy Satin Sheets
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scaly scabby skin

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Normally National Newshour
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raving Recipes Review
W


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

wallflowers wither & Wilt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tweed Towels
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sowing Sunflower Seeds. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Skip School 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Learning Language & Literature. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Essay Erase
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone’s Evening Entertainment. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tracking the tropics
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Southern Sky. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yards of yellow yarn

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Neatly Nesting Newts 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spiral sisal strap

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Pretty Pink Poppy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yarn Yoke
E


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

elementary English exam

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Marsh Marigold Memories
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sober scottish soldier

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rain Rainy 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yawning Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen King-size Ketchup
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preparing Pom Pom. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Memorabilia Memorial Museum
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Marmalade Muffins. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel spoons

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Summer Show. W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Winter Whale Watch
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Hammy hamster

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rowdy Roddy Rat
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tourist traveling trail
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lavender Lotion. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly new notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Kitchen Keys. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticking sharp staves

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sales Shopping Spree. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Electric 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Creative Color Choices
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soggy Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Homestyle Healthy Hash
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Humid Hotel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Library Lower-level
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lost Llama. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple and aniseed

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

During Dismal December 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty robot running

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

girls, golly gosh!!!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Happy Holiday. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearbook yielding yesteryear
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roasted Red Radishes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scary Story Show
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Witches, Wizards & Werewolves. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spooky Scary Shadow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weird Willowy Web. B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Berty brings buns


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sammie Sings Songs. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seven Sailing Ships
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strong Sleet Storm
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making melodic music

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Caring Companion
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nightgown

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Northern Norwegian Neanderthal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ladybirds Little Legs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Ladybirds Little Legs. S


 :sm09:

Stuck sticky stuff

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Known Kind Knack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinky Knights Keyboard. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dessert dirty dish
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holding Hubby’s Hand. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Duck down duvet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tannin Tainted Tea. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Added Advantage Afterwards
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Steamy Sweaty Sauna. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Active acrobatic act

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tempting Tiramisu Treat
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two Treats
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven strawberry swiss-rolls

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Singing Since Sixteen 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightingales Night Nesting. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Groaning Giant Gnome
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything Everywhere Else. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edgar eating egg

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gerald Gathering Gooseberries 
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sylvia slowly stitching


G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gathering Garden Gravel. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Lucy

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovable Lucky Lucy
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Younger Years. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sings sweet song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grumpy Grey Goat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tracking Tiger Trail
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lost Lamb. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful Berry Basket
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trailing Tommy tortoise

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Endearing Eaglets Everywhere 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited Escaped Emu. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U Understand Ubuntu
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugly updated umbrella. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ace animal act

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talking The Talk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kilted king Kenneth

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hipster Houndstooth Hot-pants. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Set of Stepping Stones
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Set of Stepping Stones
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sultanas Satisfactorily Soaking
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giggling Girls Grinning
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giggling Girls Grinning
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ghastly Giant Ghoul
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Layer Lasagna
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lopsided Look 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knights Knackered Knees. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spatula Skin Scrubber
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosy Red & Raw. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We were wed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Disturb Dodo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Once over-the-hill overdrive
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Every Exhausted Expert
T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Slithering snake E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting European Event. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Testing Teen's Team
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Magical Moments. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sending Something Shortly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Old Oyster 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

roasted red radishes
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simmering Soup Stock
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kindred Keen Knitters. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seniors slipper socks
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Silky Shawl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Locating long lines 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spiral Sea Shell. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Leisure Life
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Expert Emergency Exit
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trail through town
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightingale’s New Nest
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talking Through Texts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student Safe Studies
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Sound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Digga Ding Dong 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grinding Greasy Generator. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recording record rates
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Starry Skies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scary Snake Sound
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Driving Daisy Dear
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Removing Rancid Rubbish. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hash (&) Ham 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

many months missed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Destroyed Distressed Damsel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lad's Loud Laughter
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ridiculously Rude Roustabout 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tutor Teaching Times-Tables. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Shop Showroom
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mums Making Muffins. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Selling Seashells Saturday 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yucky yellowish yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Nephews Niece. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Elegant Evelyn’s Sash
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Harry’s Horrible Hangover. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip roaring ride
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Edible Escargot. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tacky Treacly Truck-driver
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Roses Red 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daily Defensive Driver
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Roy Rogers’ Rope
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Evening Events. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suede Shoes Scratch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Hula Hoop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Plastic Pencil Pouch
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Horrid Haughty Harridan 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nagging Nervous Native
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Everest Event Ended 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad desperately deserves
s


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad desperately deserves
s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simmering Some Soup. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please, pass Pizza
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Auntie 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping Endless Election. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Nap 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Pastel Pink. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kinda Krazy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Yonkas. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Suitably Sleeping Simon
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Nikes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Say Something Silly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yak Yank Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No New News. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School Student Studies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Sighted Scholar. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Ridiculous Rainstorm 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini Marshmallow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Munching Mini Marshmallow
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Wonderland Wedding
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Gorgeous Gift. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tenderly Touching Toddler
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Rain Rippling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gloriously Green Garden. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nervous Neophyte Nun
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nephew's Negative Notion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty New Notebook. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kay kitty's kittens
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So Silky Soft. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Thankful 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Luminous Laser Light. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Train tracks turn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nineteen Ninety Nine. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early easter eggs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sore shoulder stretch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing Horses Hooves. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slippery Snowy Slide
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every Eye Explained
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Disastrous Deadly Downfall
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Living Life Luxuriously. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youthful Years Younger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rabbits Running Rampant. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible torrential trickle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Employee's Extra Effort
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ten Times Two. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old oval object

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treasured Tiny Teddy. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yippie Youth 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hip Hop History
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yo-Yo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Ones 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specially Selected Sunflowers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salty sunflower seeds
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scarlet suede shoes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Sandal Socks
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrubbing Scorched Saucepan. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nephew's Nesting Nook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giggling Gorgeous Gran
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Northern National News. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

steal something secretly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob Yawning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Guinea-pig gaining ground

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Distributing Danish Donuts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Singing silly song

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grumpy Grandpa Groaning. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Greatest Gift Given
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naked Nubile Nymph. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

He Had High Hopes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sometimes So Sidetracked. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

disappointed driving directions
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scatter Sunflower Seeds. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Senior’s Superb Success
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

shear sheep sensibly


Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young youth yakking

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glorious Golden Gladioli. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible hairy hankie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Energy Efficient
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tomorrow’s Terrific Traditions
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Sticky Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Fruit Farm
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Mellow Morning Murmurings
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Serving Silver Spoons
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slippery Stepping Stones. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shaping something special
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loosening Lycra Leggings. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Say something sweet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty Tempting Toffees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sherbert sweet

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

terribly tempting tart

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three-wheeled tea trolley

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppies Yacht. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Travel Toothpaste & Toothbrush
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helen’s High Heels. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silver salt sifter

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Red Raspberries
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff 'n starchy shirt

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Town 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty naff nerd

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donald’s Darling Daisy. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngster Yodel Yesterday
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee Yi Yo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overloading Output Operator
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Removing Rude Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lost love lingering

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Gabled Greenhouse. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Each echo ending

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gordon’s Green Gumboots. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny snail shell

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Looking Lassie. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Ethnic Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tossing Tattered Trash. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Had Helped Her
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Removing Rotted Roof. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frequent Fence Fixing
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous green gecko


O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Out of ordinary
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kinda Krazy Kids
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone Selling Shovels. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sassy Susie Skipping
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giant Grey Gorilla. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazingly Adventurous Ape
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Everything evaporates eventually.


Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yay yay yahoo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Old Overplayed Organ. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Nursing Notes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone Strange Staring. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gigantic Green Gator
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid rabbit race


E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Margot in FL said:


> Gigantic Green Gator
> R


Run Run Run. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No number needed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Discuss Drama. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

almost anything allowed
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

December’s Dreadful Disaster
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

realize risky renter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Rimmed Ribbons. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver satin slippers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensitive Smooth Skin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice New Neck-warmer
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rambunctious Rascally Raccoon
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nick Names
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Students Satisfactory Schooling. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giving Grandma Grief
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Fruit Farm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mervins Massive Mango. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old Orange Orchard
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Driving Dodgy Datsun. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new Nissan

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treacle toffee

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating each & Everything. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy guts gorging!

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glamorous Girl Grown
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Necklace Needed. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dozen Diamond Designs
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Silly Songs
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Superior School Snob
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bold Beautiful Bracelet. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tinsel Trim Tree E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptional Entertainment. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Exceptional Entertainment. T


thought this through?

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hungry Hog

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Generally Gaga. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Avoiding an answer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Respectful Research. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heaven Help Her
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roaming Roman Roads. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skiing swiss slopes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seemed sacrilegious somehow
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet 'n windy weather

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reliable Right Result
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanking Teachers & Tutors. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student Social Studies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Staying Steadfastly Silent. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking this through
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Helen’s Heavy Heart
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to Think
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting Khaki Knickknacks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soap Suds Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Pink Poodles. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silvery Striped Snake
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electric Eel Eggs
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparkling Strawberry Soda. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An acceptable answer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Robins Redbreast. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thoughtful tasty treat 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tall Triangular Tray
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yellow yucca

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always Automatically Answers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Sled Shovel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lifting Large Loads. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa's special sack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Knitted Kitties. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver Sparkling Star
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather Rambling Reverend. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dip down

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not now Norris!


O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeking Subtle Scent. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Treasure Travel Tours
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sock stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fabulous Floral Freesias. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She saw something
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grey Gannet Gliding
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

go gather gooseberries.


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

See Someone Staring
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guys Going Gambling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grassy Green Grove
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone’s Everyday Essentials. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sound sleep solution
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nighty night night. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trimming ten toenails

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Steady Safety Scissors. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel scissors

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stainless Steel Sauce Server. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny silver salver

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Red Railing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grass growing

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Golden Gladioli
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Indistinct indian ink

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid's Kind Kitty
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yolanda Yodelled Yesterday. Y


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yale's yearly yell
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Lovers Lane
E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Samantha's sad story
Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Young Yvonne’s Yo-yo
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On Off On
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Never, No !
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open oast 'ouse 

E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Entirely enclosed envelope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Evening Event. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three tiny teddies

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Singular seasonal sale.

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Entertaining Executive’s Excuses
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

small soft sample


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every Entry Emphasize
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excitable Eastern Elephant. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanksgiving Time To be Thankful
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving Luxurious Landscapes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seasonal Snowbabies Sledding
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Google Goddess 

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Santa's sensational sleigh

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having High Hopes. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously sustaining sanity.

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Youth Yelling. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giving Greeter

R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rebellious rascal

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lasting Lollipop 

P


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pumpkin patch


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Huge Hit
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thankful Thinking 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giving Grace
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Elementary Exercise Examples
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Simple Song
G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Graceful Gracie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

early elementary education
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Luscious Lollipop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pepperoni Pork Pizza
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Antler 

R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Raucous raccoon

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Raucous Rocky Raccoon
N


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunny soulful sweet


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Tempting Treats. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SOS Should/sss Shouldn't/ss
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temporarily Too Tricky. Y


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yodeling Yeti

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy Inside Igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Opening Of Oneself
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling Frosty Feet. T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Terrific triplets

S


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tough times Thanksgiving


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

giving gang's grub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Bouncy Ball. L


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Long looking love. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exaggerated Evening Event
T


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tall talking toucan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nosy Nagging Neighbour. R


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Robust rough rider


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rigid Roster. R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rebellious raunchy rascal.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luscious lemon lollies

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet sassy sixteen

N


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice news nap


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect Physical Position
N


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nightly novel names


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

skaters speed skating
G


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good gangly giraffe. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Extreme Examples
S


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Serenity silence safety. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne's yellow yurt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanksgiving Turkey Take-out
T


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Turnaround twist tango. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Order one Online
E


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Every excellent egg. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goofy Guy Games
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silly Sister’s Singing
G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Giggly gliding gecko

O


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Omnipotent overachieving ocular


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

R


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rotating round rolypoly


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yellow yawing yacht.
T


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tawdry tarnished tableware


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tawdry tarnished tableware


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Elephant Eating Eucalyptus
S


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

E


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunny showy singing. G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great grandkids glowing

G


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Giraffes gnawing grass


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Straight slip stitch
H


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy Harry's hooligans

S


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Salty spicy sweet


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Tiny Teeth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heavy hedgehog hopping

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Galloping Gee Gee’s. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sister Susie sells

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super soft slippers

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sausage sandwich seller

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rose Row 

W


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Raucous rowing racer. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rolling rolls recipes
S


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Silent sweet solace


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

E


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eager elegant easy. Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling Yes Yes !
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Serious Soldier’s Salute
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exuberance Emotional Enthusiasm
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Maine Map 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Maine Map
> 
> P


Midcoast Maine Map 
P


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pilgrims Plymouth party. Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Yacht Yonder. R


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Repast restore rope


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eat Expired Egg?
G


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great goodness glad. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drunk Dervish Dwarf
F


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

First flowing fast. T


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanksgiving turkey taken. N


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nervous Nelly's nightwatch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Husbands Haughty Huff. F


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

First film finale


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless Emu Eggs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Surefooted snow skier

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recklessly Rising River. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosie rock roaming 

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gladly Grazing Gnu 
U


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Unique understanding umpire

E


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eager elephant eating


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Groundhog grinding groundnuts

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suzette's siesta snooze

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant easy exercise

E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ernie eavesdrop everywhere

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entering Entryway Elevator
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resting Rather Restlessly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yarn, Yay
Y


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your yakity yak

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind Kitty Kiss
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Slender sophisticated Sandra


A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Aggravating Asinine Albert
T


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tall talky Tabitha


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

A


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Angry Alice asked


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

D


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Daily diary dated. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diabetic Diary Details
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sneaky secret Santa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Actor's Academy Award
D


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dastardly days done. E


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Elephant entered elevator. R


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ranch road ribbon. N


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Number neighbor night. T


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Table telephone talks. S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Sunshine Somewhere. E


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Every egg exists


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Small Sleepy Sloth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Henry hamster hurrying

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gails Grannie Gyrating. G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Girls graduating graciously

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yugoslavian Youths Yell
L


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Louise loves Lonnie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Edward Excites Edwina. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ann Adores Art (sometimes LOL)
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tony Tickles Tanya. A


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Artisans attract admiration

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Number. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rose rambling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grans Golden Geranium. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maisie's mass marigolds

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sporting Suede Shoes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Should share sweeties

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarah simply stutters

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sylvia’s Sister Succumbs
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sensational salsa sauce

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven slithery snails

L


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Single silver spoon

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Norman

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nursing nauseous nephew
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet water wheel

L


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lazy lounging lizard

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did direct debit 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Turning Television Tonight
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tall trestle table

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electric Exotic Evergreen
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nutty nougat

T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tying Ted's tie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excitable Enjoyable Ending
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gross Gorilla Gas. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Several Stone Soup (books)
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Powder Puff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Famous Fictional Fishermen
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty New Notebook. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowledgeable King's Kingdom
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Money Making Market. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Tables Test
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taming Tatty Tresses. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Scene's serious snowfall

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Selecting Several Symbols
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Sugary Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fluff Feathery Flower
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Royalties Regal Robes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa's secret stash

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Ho Ho Ho. O


Oyez oyez oyez!!

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippity Zoo Zaa. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aardvark and anteater

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rabbits Running Riot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Totally thrilling topic

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cool Cub 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big blue balloon

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nasty Narcoleptic Nights
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry starry night

T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Torrid Thursday

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yarn yuk!

K


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kangaroo's kick

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

King's Kindness
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sister Sally

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeast Yoghurt
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yodelling youth

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hour
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Leaving Lucy Laughing
G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Galloping gourmet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Really Rotten Rascal. L


Good Game Goalkeeper of three words, I don't know how we went wrong :sm02: 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Galloping gourmet
> 
> T


Goose Galloping Gourmet
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tiny Tot’s Tears
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer Softball Stretch
H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hot Ham Hoagies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spicy Salami Sausages. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spicy Southern Shrimp
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pineapple & Pepperoni Pizza. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie Annie's apple-pie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Enormous Eclair. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rambling roses

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seventy seven

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty naughty nephew

W


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome winter

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right royal ruckus

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Satisfying Surf Sound
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dunkin Donuts Decaf
F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

First Friday Feast
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeny Tiny Tubes
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sixteenth sister

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sixteenth Sassy Sister
R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ronald's rabbit

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Two Things 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shoddy Shoe Soles. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sincere sentiment

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Testing Tidal Temperatures. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa Stocking Stuffers
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Scented soap

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Piled Paper Pamphlets. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sailor's sea shanties

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Seamless Stockings. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seaside sand

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozen dainty dahlias

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Singular sentiment

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timid tame tamarind 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Discount Denim Dress
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seaside shanty

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yuletide Yeti
I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Incredibly Intelligent Imp
P


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Prosperous Penny

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yapping Yorkies. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Smooth sailing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smooth Silence Sailing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gondola Gracefully Gliding. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grateful Gazelle Gasps
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swallowing Salty Seawater. R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Reporter's response

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Examples
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Seldom Seen. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noisy Nasty Neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ramming Roadsters Rear. R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Red roses

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stately stag staring

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such Strong Stamina. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any apples?

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Searching Southern Stores. S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Silly Susan

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Natural Naive Nun
N


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice Novella

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always Aware Afterwards. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Supposedly Seeking Santa
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Also Anonymous Answer. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aunt Annie's Afghan
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nightdress. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salmon swiftly swimming 

G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gloria grins

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Seasonal Soup. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty plastic parrot

T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanksgiving treats

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet sugary sticks

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

School survey

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yucky yellow yoyo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over one's oven
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Newly Nesting Nightingales. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sassy Singular Style
E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Enchanted evening

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannies Guessing Games. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Stable Sneakers
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seeking serenity

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yanks Yellow Y-fronts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shipping Santa's Shopping
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Gnome Grinning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy guts gorging

G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gracious Gilda

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acid and aniseed

D


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dora's doughnut

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Too true teresa

A


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Andy's anagram

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mandy's marshmallow melted 

D


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Daniel's den

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new napkins

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Safety strap

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Posh pink panties

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seniors Smelling Salts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Savory Sauteed Steak
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Kellogg’s Krispies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stainless Steel Screw
W


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Winter woes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selling Scrap Silver. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Recent Roman Remains
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunday's sweet sun
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nun Nagging Nastily. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yester year yearbook

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Keeping Kayak. K


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kangaroo kicking

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Growling gorilla

A


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Appetizing arrangement

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tantalising toast taster

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tasty Tripe Toast
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Richly Roasted Rutabagas
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Savoury sizzling sausages

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Simmering stew

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weary west wind

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Darling Doll's Dress
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Santa's sleigh

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa's Stuffed Sleigh
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hobo Hobbling Homewards. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Size Search
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horaces Hairy Head. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Diet Drink
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gentle George’s Grin
N


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nervous negotiation

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noble narcissi nodding

G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gracious Gracie

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ernie's empty envelope

E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Energetic Evelyn

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutritional Needs 

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suspicious sound

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Deliberate Dastardly Deed
D


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dancing doll

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lulu Lyrics
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Special Song. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Garden Ground 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Digging Down Deep. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Potent patchouli plant

T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tiresome task

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katherine's kitchen key

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yore Yuletide Years
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Superior Shoreline 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Electric Epilator. R


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Reigning ruler

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruined Reigning Ruler
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reliable Royal Ranger
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Right Rhythm 

M


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Modern Millie

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Expecting Educational Entertainment
T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Terrific Tuesday

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tomorrow’s Terrific Tuesday
Y


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yolanda's yacht

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Tangy Treats. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar Shack (K)

Sugar Shack Song (G)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guffawing Grandpa Gulping. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giggling Grandma Gasps
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Songbirds singing

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Songbirds Singing
G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordon's groundhog

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marvellous magical mystery

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearning Yesterday Years
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Swifty's sentence

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone Exercise
E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Elegant eatery

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not naughty

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Not naughty
> 
> Y


Yep, Youthfulness Yelling
G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting goofy

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting Goad Goofy
Y


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ying Yang

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going Gaga...A


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Adam's apple

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

eighty eight

T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tasty taco

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Opalescent Opal Opaque
E


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Energy efficient

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Triple Three Trio
O


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oriental overlay

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Oriental overlay
> 
> Y


Oriental Overdue Overlay (3 words)
Y


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yvette yawns

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yvette yucky yawns (3 words)
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stripey school scarf

F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Fred’s Famous Fritters
S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Scented sheets

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sage Scented Soap
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peter Piper Picking. G


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Greyhounds gathering

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grammax8 said:


> Greyhounds gathering
> G


Gentle Greyhounds Gathering


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Glorious gratitude

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting ecclesiastical event

T


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tremendous tournament

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twiddling three twigs

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sycamore seedling

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gardeners green-fingers

S


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sesame seed

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Sesame seed
> 
> D


Storing Sesame Seed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dazzling Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy Monday morning

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gordon’s Gracious Grandmama. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Angel 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lucy Locket. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Treated Tommy Tucker
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rambling red rose

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Energizing Elderflower Elixir
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recent romance releases
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sizzling Steamy Stories. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Storybooks Stuffed Shelves
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sensitive Siblings Safari
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Imaginary Inn

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Norahs Nylon Nightwear. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rush Relatives Replies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seniors Swigging Sherry. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yippee yi yay


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yemeni Youth Yachting
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get going girl

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Large Lunch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Horrible Hiccups. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Serene Standing Stones
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny silver sixpence

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Exceptionally Edible Eggplant
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

town's tavern talk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Knock Knocking. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giant Gnome Grins
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy Sweet Sister
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resplendent Red Roses. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shearing Suffolk Sheep
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Penny Pusher

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Penny Pusher
> 
> R


Pretty Penny Pusher
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Reliable Red Renault
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

True Teenager Tunes
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slithering Slimy Serpent
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Trecking To Tunisia


A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome Armenian Adventure 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Emily’s Email 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Emily's Email
> 
> L


Emily's Enjoyable Email
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lost Lamb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big bumper bag

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

goosey, goosey, gander


R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rose’s Room 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Many Muffins. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Strawberry Scones
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Such Scrumptious Syllabub
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bath Bomb


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Bath Bomb


Bubble Bath Bomb
B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful Blind Badger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Racing Red Roo. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Obnoxious Orange Orangutan 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nails. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

So Sweetly Singing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Galloping Gelding. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gloria's Gift Giving
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gladly Giving Goodness
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sudden Snow Storm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maniacs Monstrous Mayhem. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moods Maintain Metabolism
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Most Memorable Museum. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Moments of Mom
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Mere Mortals’ Murmurs
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She'd Said Something
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giggling grannies gurning

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Goods 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sleet and snow shower

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rattling Rapid Rain
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Neatly Nesting Nuthatch 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have High Hopes (soon will be back to normal for next year)
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Scary Savannah Swamp
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

pretty pink petals
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Summery Seaside Scene
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven elephants eavesdropping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls Guessing Game
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Entertaining Elephants 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salesgirl selling shoes

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Short Stories 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Short Stories
> 
> S


Short Silly Stories
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

She Sold Seashells
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sad Sincere Secret
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Turn Them 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Turn Them
> 
> M


Twist Turn Them
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Moving Musty Mothballs. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seagulls Swiftly Swoop
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Person Poop-out
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taxing Tourism Transport. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty Two Trombones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seventy Six Saxaphones. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa's Snow Sled
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Digging Deep Down. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needing New Nike's
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sowing Sunflower Seeds. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Shiny Shillings
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Special Santa secrets

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Santa 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Secret Santa
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Admiring Artists Artwork. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitters Kits, Karma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazingly Awesome Afghan. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Next Nasty Nor’easter
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighborhood National Night
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teeny tiny Tim

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Merry Mischievous Mice
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enchanting Elves Exchange
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating exciting emmenthal

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lonesome Little Leprechaun 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Northern Noel Night
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

The Time 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> The Time
> 
> E


The Travel Time
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Exciting Event. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Time for Two
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overheard ‘ooting Owl. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little leaping leprechaun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing New Nearby. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes Yea 

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes Yea Yeppers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Sandy Shells. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sifting sand & shingle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Estimated Eastern Exports. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silent Smiling Shepherd
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreary Dismal Day. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Youngest Yodeling 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Gaping Gap. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Play Poker 

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

People Play Poker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Royal Ruckus. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six soldiers saluting

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing Glorious Gladioli. I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Incredibly Impertinent Imp
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pithy Plant Path
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hollywood Heaven 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Hollywood Heaven
> 
> N


Hollywood High Heaven
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

New Nightly Number
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Randy Rooster Romping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Guys Golf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic Fresh Fruit. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ten tasty tomatoes

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry Superb 

B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sumptuous Strawberry Superb
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

British Bath buns

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sizzling Steak Sandwich
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heavenly Honey Ham. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Moo Moo 

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Minnie Moo Moo
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One On One
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy Everything 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Globally Gifted Girl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last Loud Laugh
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hark ! Heavens Harp. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Painting pretty petunia

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Assessing Alternate Avenues
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simply stitching socks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skin Specialist Solutions
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweet’n Sour Snack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kurdish Key Keeper. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal regent radiogram 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maga Media Mainstream
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mom Mum 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mystic Moonlight. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender to the Touch
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tantalising Telephone Talk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitted Khaki Kangaroo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Other One's Opinion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling Natural Nuts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Squirrels sniffing suet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toe Tapping Teddy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngster yelling yes 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spectacular Sea 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adorable animal antics

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student Sign-up Sheet
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty tapioca in a tureen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nasty Notes
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Shirtless Studs
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sundae Sunday 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sundae Sunday Special
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Limiting Long Lunches. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slimming salmon salad

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Decidedly Delicious Dinner
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rudolf reindeer running

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giant Galaxy 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Youthful Yeti. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intense Immediate Interview
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wilfully Worrying Wilma. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wondering Woodpecker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rocking & Rolling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

approaching anxious alumni
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

approaching anxious alumni
I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Increasing Individual Intake
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

easily establishing encouragement
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times Three Tables. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sensitive successful student
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trusty Tourist Tram. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many more moments
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Severe Sounding Sermon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nissan. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new noticeboard

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drama Dance Department
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The third trimester

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Rambunctious Ragamuffin
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

No nasty nonsense


E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Extra Endives. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snake Skin Skirt
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Total Trash Talk
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty Knit Kit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tailored Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Sound 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Speaker Sound
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Devil Dog 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Destructive Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Great Gusto. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One's Own Opinion
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Naughty Not Nice
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Erasable Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking Two Tablets. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Separately Signed Statute
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elementary English 

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Elementary English Educator
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Robot Reading Recipes. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Sand (name of sand in Clearwater beach) 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drying Dinner Dishes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silky Smooth Skin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Natures Nutritious Nutrients. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sugar Sands Shining
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ghostly Glum Girl
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lodge Living 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Grandpa’s Gift. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tennis Tournament Team 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Musical Magic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cathy Chit Chatting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gordon Grumbling & Groaning. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grown-up Golden Greeting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Growling Gorilla. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Around Ability
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Youthful Yogi. I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Impatient Immature Idiot
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teaching troublesome tots

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So simple soup

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penne pasta packet

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Touching Task Terminated
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Digging Dirty Ditch. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hiking High Himalayas
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spears swords & sabres

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Similar Shadow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sensational Sultry Susanna
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Auntie Alice’s Aspidistra. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Actual Answers Added
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely dating Dennis

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sending Similar Signal. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely Librarian Lilian
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nine naughty nuns

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slow Snow 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

White winter wonderland

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dreadful December Drought
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tuneless Tinny Trumpet. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Typical Tall Tree
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Evil Energy Evaporates


S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short squat squirrel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Lanky Liverpudlian. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nearly New Necklace
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft shiny silk

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Karen’s Kneelength Kimono. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Olivia’s Ostentatious Organdie
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Enchanting Evening. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gracefully Gyrating Gander
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rolling rippling river

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Reading Railroad 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dusting dainty decorations

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Scattering Sunflower Seeds
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven stepping stones

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Sizzling Sausages. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple Satisfying Scones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Sweet Strawberries. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Sweat Suit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tickling Tiny Toes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Split second switch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hunting Hired Help. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Perfectly Polite Person
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nocturnal natty Nelly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yanking Yucky Yarn
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nifty New Needles
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Silk Shirt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Took Their Time
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every ebony eagle


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enjoyed Each Eyrie
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Especially Eric 

C


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Especially Elegant Eric
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cousin's Capacious Clinic
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chinese cute cutlery

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yellow-bellied Yak Yawned
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daisy's dog's den

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nicest Nephew 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nicest Nutty Nephew
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbly wagon wheel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last Lazy Laugh
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Harriet on high horse

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Events Everybody
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yeast yield

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daisy Dish

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hungry horse's hayrack

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karate Kicking Kids
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Such Singular Symptoms
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunday School Studies
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stocking stitch stringbag

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gambling Gangster Get-together
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Royal Rainbow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Right Royal Rainbow
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wild Wallpaper 

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wickedly Wild Wallpaper
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapidly rampaging rhino 

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornate Ostentatious Ornament
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Torch 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Tiny Torch
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Helping Hide Helga
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aware and apologetic
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Christmas Cocoa 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Creme Cocoa
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Anise flavor for cookies


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simply Scrumptious Spritz
Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zany Zebra 

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Zoo’s Zany Zebra
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artisans Accessories Awareness
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sitting safe & snug

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Going Great Guns
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Sam 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making mandarin marmalade

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eastern Ewes 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Energetic Eastern Ewes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Serenading Special Someone. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elephant’s Ear 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rude Remark. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen's Kith & Kin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nineteen Ninety Nine. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eighteen eighty eight

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Terribly Testing Times
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp snow shower

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Replacing Rusty Refrigerator. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Richly Red Rover
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Regal Red Robes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrubbing steel sink

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Knobbly Knees. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simply Seeking Snow
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wendy's white wool

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely Lavender Lupin
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nancy's natty nighties

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exotic Exterior 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ron’s Red Rhubarb. B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue Book 

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Billy’s Broad Beans
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sally’s Supersized Strawberries. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sissy’s Sassy Spaniel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucy’s Loveable Labrador. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rosie’s Roaming Retriever
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosie's Rhodesian Ridgeback

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kelly’s King Keeshond 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dans Delightful Dalmatian. N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Norman's Nasty Neighbours

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharing Salad Sandwiches. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sun shine & showers

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Spiky Shiny Seashell
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loopy lavender lace 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emus Enormous Egg. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Girls Gone
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagles eating eclairs

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stunning Sparrow 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet & windy weekend


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dreadful Disastrous Deluge
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enormous Elephant Earphone.


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Elementary 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngster Yabbering & Yelling. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gallant Gentleman George
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Easter Events. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Successful Seasonal Sale
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exuding evil emissions

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Shaded Shadow
W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wonderful Welcoming Wishes
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stored Slash 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Obese Overweight Orangutan
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nasty Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Winds Whirl
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Looking Lass. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seeking Snow Somewhere 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Essentially Everything Exact. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Turnaround Time TAT
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Think. K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

King Kangaroo Knocks
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow & Sleet Storm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making More Money. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Younger Years
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something So Sweet. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tell the Truth
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

House Hunting Hopes
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seen Something Silly
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yo-Yo Yellow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Warm Wooly Wellies
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seen something strange
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Expecting Easy Exercises
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So scrumptious smoothie


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone's excited expectation
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing New Now. W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Will Well 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing Loud & Long. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gala Goes Global
L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lemon Lime Liqueur
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recently Released Records
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sun, Surf & Sand. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dance Donald

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Donald Duck Dancing
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Golly Gee
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emily's enormous emery-board

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Distasteful Dandruff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frightfully Funny Farm. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mom making muffins
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Saucepan’s Sizzling Sausages
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slow Sinking Ship. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pilots parachute pack

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Kit Kat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tangy toffee treat

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Tim 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making marvellous music

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Classic Clotted Cream. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother's Musical Moment
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tom’s Terrifying Turn
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Newly Nest 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toms Tonka Truck. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kittens kneading knitting!

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Little Lamb. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Bernice’s Beautiful Bonnet
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisting two tails

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seven Sewn Stitches
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Six Small Steps
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharp Sewing Scissors. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shiny Silver Salver
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remodelled Royal Ring. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Gregarious Groom
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Miss Marple's map

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Positive Practical People
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Encrusted encased emerald 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eagle (Nest) Eggs 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sisters Saintly Son. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nesting Nook Niche
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Expecting Everlasting Energy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yak Yellowish Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling Nutritious Nuts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salted Sunflower Seeds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Silk Shirt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two tiny tailors
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Strong Sailors. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelly sticky stuff

F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Five Flying Fish
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hippo herd hunting

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giant Gorilla Gatherings
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six salamanders scratching

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Girls Gathering Goats. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Silly Stories
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensible Sturdy Shoes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister Seeking Suggestions
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Serpents Slithering
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grazing Ground
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dizzy Dithering Duchess. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sensationally Seductive Siren
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Nelly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yorkie Yelp
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plum & Peach Pie. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating a Egg Everyday
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating a Egg Everyday
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yuppies Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tasty Tangerine Tart
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

These Things Toot
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trains, Trucks & Trams. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Swishing Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daintily Dropping Downwards. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starlings screeching & squabbling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glance Guessing Game
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expecting Early Events. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skiing Safety Sport?
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally Too Treacherous. ( for me ).
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sledding sounds safe
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Even Easily Enjoyed
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Disney Down-hill Derby
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youths & Youngsters Yelling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Green Grass
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunning Scarlet Swimsuit. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thankful Tearful Tribute
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanting Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Surprise Singular Scholarship
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfumed Powder Puff. F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Fabulous Flying Fish
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Had High Hopes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such Sweet Stories. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sun Shining 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glorious green gooseberries

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stayed Straight & Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Dilly Dally. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelling Yelping Yeomen
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nostalgia. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Anxiously Awaiting Arrival
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lime Lollipop 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Lime Lollipop
> 
> P


Licking Lime Lollipop
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking pickled peppers

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Savouring Sweet Scone
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating excellent eclairs

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sampling Special Soufflé 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagerly earning extra 

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing Aspidistra Arrangement
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taming Toddlers Tantrum. M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Moving Mysterious Mummies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stumbling Sleepy Sloth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Harry hare 

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Exotic Enigmatic Echidna
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Academy of ancient art

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tantalising True Title
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evicting Eerie Earwig. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giant Glass

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharp Silver Shears. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sizzling sautéed shrimps

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seizing Sacred Scarab. B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue Bonnet 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Baby Blue Bonnet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ten Tiny Toes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several scarlet salvias

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Stonehenge’s Standing Stones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smoked Salmon Sandwich. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hankering Hearty Halibut
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tipping Today 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tipping Today’s Terrible
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra emails everywhere 

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eats Everything 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gradually going gaga

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always Away Abroad. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Denver Diner 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Renowned Ritzy Restaurant. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treacle tart

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Three Tiny Tadpoles. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Squash Soup 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pea & Pumpkin Pasta. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Always Annoying Action
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Normally Neutral. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long legged lady

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeltsin Yields Yasnogorsk
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitted Keltic kelpie 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Evening Event. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Turtle Tripped Tortoise
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elegant Eke 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extremely Elegant Elk. K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kale Kefir Kibbeh
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having hot horseradish

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hopping Hollywood 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Discovered Dangerous Drug. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gallivanting Giggling Girls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strong Scotch & Soda. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any alcohol additive

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eventually Eating Everything. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get going girl

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Long Legged Lizzie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven energetic elephants

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Startled Super Star. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rip roaring raver

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running Relay Races. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six soldiers sauntering

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grunting Grey Goat. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Television TV 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vernons Very Vulgar. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Red River Rampage
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra eating event 

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Taste Testing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gathering Green Grapes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Specially Sweet Strawberries
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selecting Sizeable Steaks. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sharing Stone Soup
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preparing Peach Pie. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Each Expectancy Eagerness
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth Silky Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New natty notions

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple Scone Surprise 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating English eclairs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

short script speech
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Heavenly Hawaii 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy Inside Igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Out Of Office
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Experts Exciting Experiment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thirty three twiddle-muffs

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sweet sixteen 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No new news

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Successful Signs
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

six spicey sausages


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sickly sardines

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stunning Seagull 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lanky legs Lenny
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yukky yellow yarn

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nearly number nine


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly eighty eight

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Totally Twenty Two
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Organic Orange Oil
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Little Lamb. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Beloved Baby Bambi
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby Blues Blanket
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Margot in FL said:


> Beloved Baby Bambi
> I


Intelligent influential illuminati
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Important Iron Ingot. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Trauma Team
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Misty Mossy Moorland. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear Daughter's Dream
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Many Muffins. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans nearly ninety


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Youthful Yuri’s Yurt
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toms torn tent


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Their Time Together
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reached Rate Rapidly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yorkie Yelp
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Pampered Pet. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tongue twister Tom
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Monday morning moaning

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grumpy George groaning
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great Granny grinning

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Great Granny grinning
> 
> G


 Yes, thats me Joan

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gerald giraffe gawping
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous Guinea-pig gorging

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes, thats me Joan
> 
> :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm11: :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glorias glittering gems
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Susie's shimmering sapphires

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sarah’s Stunning Silver
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rebeccas real rubies
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sarah Scared Stiff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fred’s Failing Funnel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Like Long Lost Lovers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shiny Sea Shell. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lively Lucille


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eager energetic Ernie

-E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elsies emerald elastic
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Clara's classy car

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ralphs rides rodeo
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Oliver’s October Ode
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone's eating eclairs

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sisters sloppy slippers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny satin slippers

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shrimps sardine & swordfish
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Haddock, herring & Halibut 



T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thirty Two Teeth (Did you realize an average adult has those many teeth?)
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping Her Husband. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daughter's due date
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially Exciting Event. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time to tickle 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Effortless Earl Explained
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dive down

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No, not never


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rug Rats Running
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gaggle of Geese Gone
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Esteemed Expert Evaluation
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice native nightingales

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

She sells sea shells on the seashore--- is this one allowed ?
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Earnest Endeavours. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Selling Sea Shells
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Student’s Sore Shin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New nearby nature-park 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kens khaki knickers
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Soap Soak 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katy's khaki kagoule 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eddie’s Essential Esky. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y You Yelling?
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannies Going Gaga. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

appropriately aware and apologetic
C


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Cautiously Cool Cats
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone specially sweet
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thunder Tornado 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Out Over Orlando. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Out of order

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ravioli recipe
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting Easter event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ten Thousand Times
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sauteed smoked salmon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Narrow Noodles
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft shampoo sachet

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

totally terrible tantrum


M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making merry music

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Camels Chomping Carrots. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sedately Swimming Swans
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Sorry 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Signed Several Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spending Six Shillings. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver sheen stones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soothing Scratchy Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nightie 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants Enormous Ears. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiley saucy Sam

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Movie Mood 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Donald duck dancing


G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gorgeous Gorilla 

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

George’s Gorgeous Gorilla
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Author's attention awareness
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Speaking Short Sentences. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Soft Sand 

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sinking Soft Sand
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft sand & shells

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Something Special. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lady's Lascivious Lipstick
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Lady's Lascivious Lipstick
> K


Kissy, Kissy, Kissy. 
:sm09: 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Kissy, Kissy, Kissy.
> :sm09:
> Y


Your Yesterday's Youth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Happy Happenings. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smiling sweet Smirks
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Songs Silently
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Young Yoda 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Accurate Aries Astrology
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yowling Young Yak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngsters yakety yakking.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Grandma Grinning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Galleon going to Greenwich

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Hock 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Ham Hock
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kelly Knits 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kelly Knits Knickers
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Susie Sews Skirts
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sammie Shines Shoes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy skips snacks
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Solomon’s Sacred Song
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy's gaze grew
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weird Willy Wonka. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

astonishing absolutely acapella
A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Adverse Asthmatic Attack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

King Kongs Kitten. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Niece nodded No
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Obviously Ok. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitter keeping kindness
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensing Sure Signs. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sassy Summer Swimsuit
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Those Two 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Those Terrible Two
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Other One 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expensive Emerald Earrings
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Short String 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Shinning String
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

George's green guitar

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rosie’s Red Rooster
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rudy's rapid repair

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Road Racing Relay. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yum Yum (Tree) 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Mouth-watering M&M
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Make Mine ( a ) Martini. I


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ideally In Ireland
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daunting Daily Duties. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

She’s Sleeping 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She's Silently Sleeping
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grimacing Girl Gone
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eldorado Exploring Expedition
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now Now Nanna. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Admirer announces accomplishment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Telling Tragic Tales. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Spring Storm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Monstrous Mess. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Single Shrub 

B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Single Shabby Shrub
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby Boy Blues
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Six

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xena’s Xtra Xbox. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XL, XXL, XXXL 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loveable Likeable Larrikin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Needed Now
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will We Wait ?
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Totally Terrifying Trauma
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Around Attention
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty Needs & Notions. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Striking Stripped Sofa
A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ambivalent Anxious Answer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Replacing Rusty Radiator. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rather Read 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dropped Dirty Dish. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Helping Heal Hearts
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Sap 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar Stevia Sap
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pinching Pals Peaches. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar So Sweet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Training Teachers Textbook. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kudos, Kit Knitting
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giving Garnet Geranium
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Moving My Memorabilia. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Alpine Alps 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spectacular Shooting Star
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Retrievers Rarely Relax. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-small Xebec Xenagogy
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tickling Tiny Toes
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Some Silly Spinoff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh Fragrant Flowers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Secondhand Store Stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Farmers Fresh Figs. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

smelly socks & sneakers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Someone Special. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Loving Lovely Lydia
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

all appealing attention
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nose Nearly Numb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bottle beer belch
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Happy Household Help
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Plastic Plumbing Pipes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stinky Sewer Smell. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Luxurious Lavender Lace...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Everything Essential. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Eating Everything Essential. L


My Goodness are you Good by giving me the letter L :sm02: For some reason I'm having a hard time coming up with words starting with L

Love Little Lulu
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unveiling Ugly Umbrella. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing Animal Antics
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Say Something Sweet
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Times Two

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Once & Once Only. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yea Yeah 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hurry Hurry Home. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Endless Egregious Errors
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skipping Stones Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Girls Gingerbread. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious Decorative Dessert
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Talk. K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Keep Knitting 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitter keep knitting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glorious Golden Grapes. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sue’s Scrumptious Shortbread
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Depot destination dragged. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Digit 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeter Totter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running Relay Races. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sowing Sunflower Seeds
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Stuart’s Shuffling Step
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Possible Posing Problem
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Possible Posing Problem
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm Munching M & M’s. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Slow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Snail Slow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Winter Window Watching. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

General Garage Grease-job
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful Bonnie Baby. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeply Yak Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neighbours Nuisance Noise. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

event exponible explanation
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Notes 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Sunny Sunday Sunshine. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Exceptionally Egregious Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Three Times Two. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Only Ones Option
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing Nice & New. W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Why We Wonder
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Read Research Result 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Tidbits 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeny Tiny Tidbits
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Similar Shock. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kennel Kart Kit
T


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Tell The Teacher


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Report Rescued Rodent
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Telling The Truth
H


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Hip Hippies Hike


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Energetic Eager Eagle
E


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Earthy Educated Eunuch


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Husband Hang'em High
H


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy Ham Hock
-K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind Knitters Karma
A


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Army Ant Analogy
- Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne Yelled Yes ! S


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Stir Soup Slow


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will We Wait ? T


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Will We Wait ? T


Temperature Test Time
- E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Even Examples, Etc. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Even Examples, Sorry, I should have known better no abbreviations.
> 
> Even Examples, Et cetera
> A


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

All Available Again


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Need Nurses Now
W


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Wait Whoa

- A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awaiting An Answer. R


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Rather Rocky Road
-D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daughter Dilly Dallying. G


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Great Gaping Ground

- D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Defeated Dastardly Dan
N


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Nosey Neighbors Notice
- E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Enormous Earlobes. S


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Simmering Salsa Step
- P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preparing Passionfruit Pulp. P


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Prudent Professional Program
- M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Many Mistakes. S


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Special Sassy Skirt
- T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Taffeta Tutu. U


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Unbelievably Unhappy Union
- N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treacle toffee

E


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Electricity Emissions Exit
- T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Too true Tina.


A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing Afghan Accord
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Different Day 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Different Darn Day
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Number Nine Needle
- E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nuisance Noisy Neighbor
R


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Rest Rugged Ranger
- R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rug rats robot
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trendy Tin Toys. S


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Silly Sally 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yuppies Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tricky Technical Turn
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty nubile Nancy 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelling young yokels
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sticky Scones

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Second-hand sport stores
S


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Sensational Shoe Salesman
- N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Never Needed 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Never Needed
> 
> D


Never Newbie Needed
D


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Driving Dusty Dodge
- E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanting Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Savory Smoked Seafood
- D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dirty dinner dishes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sizzling Scotch Steak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kick-start Kerfuffle Knitted
D


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Deep Dish Dinner
- R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Radio/flyer Red Rider
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Raucous Russet Rooster
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Right-handed Raccoon 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling Nice Nougat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tentative Trucking Trail
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Light Lemonade. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exercise Equipment Enclosures
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silently searching sense


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting Easter Event
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Terrible Twins Tormenting


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gotta Get Going
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Green Gem
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mickey & Minnie Mouse
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elephant’s End 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dentist's Dental Degree
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant embossed embroidery

Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your yellow yacht.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiny tin toys

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Significantly Serious Slip-up
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pale pink petticoat

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tip Toeing 

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

gangly giraffe galloping.


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls Guessing Games
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stunning Song 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ground Ginger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relaxing Rest & Recreation. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No no Nanette

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter Ending 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy goat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tired tonight
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Too Tired Tonight
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talking to them
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many Many Monkeys. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

State-of-the-art Stainless Steel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loveable Little Lamb. B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue Bird 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blue Baby Bird
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty dancing doll

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Living Long Lives
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specially Selected Socks. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sailing Slowly South
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helping Her Husband. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daddy's Daughter Dances
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shining Sally’s Shoes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sizzling soya sausages

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seventeen Seventy Seven. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Needing New Nightshirt
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea time treat

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tracking truck tires
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Speedily Slithering Snake
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Embellish Embroidery Editor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rats Running Rampant. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Try To Track
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Knitting Kitties. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny satin slippers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Supermarket Shopping. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green garden growing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandma’s Good Grandson. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nephew's Nice Nature
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eager Elephant Exercises
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Suddenly Side Step. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Professional Perfect Plan
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Nonsense Nanna. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Antler’s Antic 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Creamy Cauliflower Cheese. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially Embarrassing Error
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ripe Red Raspberries. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salty sliced salami

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

International Industrial Insurance. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eva’s Energetic Effervescence 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elderly Experiencing Exhaustion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noticed Nothing New. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whole Wide World
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Daily Dishes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scented soap suds

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Satin Sofa
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any acid apples

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Say Something Smart
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teenie Tiny Tootsies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Security System
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Mom’s Magic Mirror
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ruffling Riotous Ruff
F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Far Fishing Frigatebird
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Duck Down Duvet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

To Tenderly Touch. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holding Her Headgear
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Right 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tightly Twisted & Turned. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Down Depressed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dating Dearest Darling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Guy & Gal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lad & Lass. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smoky Scented Sensations
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Sugarfree Soda. A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Answering Awkward Annograms.


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spring Sunny Skies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensational Stunning Sunset. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Toasts Today
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yoga Years 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Sea Shell. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lamely Licked Lip
P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Perfect Pecan Pie
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exceptional Elements Ever
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running Risky Rendezvous. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smooth Slick Stop
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Peaceful 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovingly Laundered Linens. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

several school snacks
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shabby school satchel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lousy Little Larrikin. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nine Numbers 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Small safety switch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

He Help Himself
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine fisherman fishing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Globe Gowns
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Slightly Small. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Little Larger Lump
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty pink petals

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skelton Simple Stuff
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fluffy fun fur

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip Roaring River
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Red Rooster Running
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grumpy Grandpa Groaning
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Go Go Girls. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Second-hand Stores Stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh Fragrant Flowers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleepy Skeleton Staff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fourteen Forty Four. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rough Routine Request
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tall Tower 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tall tumbling tower
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running River. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Revolving Restaurant Reservations
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Secretly Seeing Sylvia
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Amorous Affair. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeats Redirects Roomba
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amassed Angels Aura. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Access all accounts
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Spectacular Stars. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sewing Special Satin
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Need Necessary
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne Yackety Yacking. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Got good genes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Stingrays Swimming. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goose Gliding Gull
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking Lost & Lonely. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yootha's yellow yarn


N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nutritional Natural Nuts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly short stories

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparkling Soda Stream. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mickey & Minnie mouse

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Each Empty Establishment
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Touchingly Tender Transaction
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Novelty Notch Neck
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knotted Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting going gradually

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Young Yorkie. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eventually Exiting Ecuador
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits running riot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Treasure this time
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Epic Elephant Encounter 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rubbing Rusted Railings. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So So 

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Subtly So So
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Once & Only Once. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enormous Eagle Egg
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Generous Gift. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to Trade
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Easy Exam. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mournful Musical Movies
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Soulful Song
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grating golden gruyere

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exotic Exceptional Eating
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grey Garden Gate
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elegant Explosive Eyes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

searching sweet and sour

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Red Ribbon Ruffle
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every even edge

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Explosive Expression
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nicely Neatened Needlepoint 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tatting Techniques Teacher
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Responding Rather Rudely. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yawning Yesterday 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yuppie yawning yesterday
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yak Yawning. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giggling Girls Gawked
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozen dabbling ducks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Spring Showers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seasoned Stuffed Squash. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Homemade Half & Half
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fearing Fearsome Folk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenneth's khaki kayak

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Kitchen Keys. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Smoothing Satin Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So Sickly Sweet. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Take three threepenny-bits

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

someone sweetheart soap
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

painting pretty pictures

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silver Spoon 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No New News. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft shoe shuffle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extreme Easterly Exposure. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Early Education Experiment 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trying tricky test

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Touch Them 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tap Touch Them
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making mandarin marmalade

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easygoing enough episode
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating every egg

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gambler's golf goof
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fluttery Fancy Frill. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Linda Likes Larry 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Linda Likes Larry
> 
> Y


Yes Yes Yes :sm17: :sm17: 
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Subtly Sweet Statement
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Toffee Tart. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treacle tart

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taming Tasmanian Tiger. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raging river roaring

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ghastly Ghost Grins
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Spring Show
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Who Went Where. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Earn Equipment Entries
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selling Soda Squash. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Harmonize Home
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expertly Editing Essay. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young youth yawning

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ghostly Gal Gloom
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy Mrs Murray

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yucky yellow yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nutty nougat 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tasteful tiny tomatoes 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry starry skies

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Summarily Seeking Sonja
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

As an afterthought
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Troubling Tactless Talk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kissing Korat Kitty
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yester year yearning

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Genuine Global Gossip
P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Pete’s Peculiar Promise
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eerie Entrance Exam
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Midnight Magic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Canoeing Club Cost
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking Transport Ticket. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tricky Tricycle Test
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trimming The Tree. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extricating every egg

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

good gym goal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lass Listening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

growing gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Magnificently Massive Magnolia. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Awful Aspic Appetizer 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rancid Rabbit Ragout. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Travel Trekking Team
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Munching Many Macaroons. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Safe Swimmer Scored
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Daisies & Dahlias. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet sugar & spice

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Exciting Evening. ( I wish ).
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gradually going gaga

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Annoying Angry Animal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loveable Little Llama. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Appreciate All Accomplishments
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Such & Such 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Huge Happy Hippo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Out-think Or Out-wit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Three Times Two. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only other option

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing Newsworthy Nationally. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yapppity yap yap

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Paper Piecing Pattern
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nans Nice Neighbour. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rosie’s Rude Relation
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

River Rose Rapidly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob Yelling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

General Guest-list Guide
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elementary Ed 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

don't dawdle, Daniel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Learning Life’s Lessons. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunday Sunny Skies
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Skinny Slim 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skirt Skinny Slim
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Make Mini 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy Indoor Igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Oh Ohsusana!

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh Oh Ohsusana!
> 
> A


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:

Around And Around. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozen dabchicks dabbling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass Growth
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Highland heather hedge

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Economical 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucy’s Lovely Laugh. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Henry’s High Horse
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ernies Everyday Events. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sweet & sour smell
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Luscious Lips. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strange sausage skin

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nora’s Neverending Nattering
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green green grass

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Square Site Stores
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Smells Stinky. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelling youth yex
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xena’s Xtra XRay. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yeoman Yodel
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Life’s Luck 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kicking Keith's kayak

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittenish Karen Keek
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittenish Karen Keek
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting Kids Koala. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolute Any Alibi
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m Insanely Irrational. ( not really ) haha
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Larry's Little League
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone Else Excited. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Deer Dash 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happily Holding Hands. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Suddenly Seeing Salamanders
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Starting Something Special. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Lady 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy, Youngberry
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You & Your Yorkie. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eating Elegant Eclairs
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slightly Slow 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wheeling wobbly wheelbarrow

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wishing Well Wishes
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shortest Shrub 

B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Scrubby Shortest Shrub
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brisk breeze blows
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth Silky Satin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Noxious nasty 'niff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fancy Fabric Frill. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Lace List
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Today’s Topic

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Creating Cute Cats. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seven Sassy Sisters
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scarlet Silk Scarf. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fenella's five farthings

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shiny Sea Shell. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely long linguine 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elongated Eels Elver. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red red robin 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tender Tomato 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obnoxious Overgrown Oleander. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Romper Room Ringer
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rachel’s Red Ringlets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Shining Star. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

romantic relations ring
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grinning Grannie & Grandpa. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Avaricious Antagonistic Aunt
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tension Tamer Tea
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anna's aching adenoids

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Suzy Should 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ding Dong
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gelding Gracefully Galloping. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Gauge Gap
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Picking Pink Petunias. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sipping Something Sweet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Teach. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have hopeless helper

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Risking Reward Result
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Typically tiny taste

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating Endive & Escarole
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Employing Efficient Engineer. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Royal Rummy Rules
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Special Song. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Genuine Garnet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tiddly Tadpoles. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skinny Shoulders Slump
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly Poached Plums. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Summer sandy seashore 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Entrance Exam. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making magical music

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cartoon Comic Collection. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nobody near Northampton

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobody Near Nottingham. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Many mums in Manchester

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rude Rioting Rams. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shifting sunny skies 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shorter Shift 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tracking terrible twins

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Sweet Songs
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sweet shop

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plentiful Pink Poodles. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sailboat sails south
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hauling Heavy Haversack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen's Knitted Kerchief
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Franks Feeling Flabbergasted. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

David’s Dreadful Dilemma 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Andrews Awful Aroma. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Angela's acrid aroma

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunt’s Awful Amnesia. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing Ancient Arabia
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aerial Acrobat Arena
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking About Anna. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An ancient anaconda

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazingly Advanced Alhambra
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Astonishing Abracadabra. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ask Anything 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Green. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No not no-one

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evenings Exciting Entertainment. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Teaching Toddler Twos
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sleeping Somewhere Soundly. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yards of yellow yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Notions. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky slimy snail

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lemon Lollipop. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popcorn Party 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yellow Yak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitted khaki kaftan


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nine New Novels
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sheep Shearing Shed. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dangerous Downtown Disaster
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rack of Ribs 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spending Some Silver. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ruby red ring

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Green Gown
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nervous New Nurse. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early exciting email

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely Little Lhasa (Apso)
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An Aussie Alcoholic. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheerful Charlie Chaplin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Norahs New Napkins. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sending Shipping 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please Prepare Pudding. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gave George Gout
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Teen Thirteen 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tiny Teen Thirteen
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Northern Neighbour. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Road Rock 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kindergarten Kids Koala. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aiding and abetting

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Green Giant Guffaws
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching secret signal

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Letting Llamas Loose. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Eric's earnings

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something So Strong. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greenest Grass

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiniest silver star

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Refreshingly Romantic Rome
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft shoe shuffle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eagle Eyed Eddie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's exciting engineering

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannie Going Gaga. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Andrews adams apple

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Eggs 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Suited Sailors. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Saw Sandie Shaw
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wide white window

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

World Wide Web. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Bashful Baby Bear
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Row Row (your boat) 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Williams Waterproof Wellies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super striped sweater

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosy Red Raincoat. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Technical Titanium Tripod
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double daily digest

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Times Two. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Oak 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kenneth’s Kinky Kilt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy's tattered trousers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sally’s Shiny Stilettos. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Samuels smart shoes

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sandy’s Stupid Suggestions 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sleepy Snail 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Luminous Lighting. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giant galloping Gibbon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nigels Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wacky wonder wall, 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Len’s Looking Leery. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Young Yoda 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Almost Anything. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yuppy yobo

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oscar Okays Operation. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Normal Newscast Nightly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yobbos Yelling Yesterday. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yesterdays young yuppies

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Sixties Songs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny silver sixpence

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eleven Eggs 


S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eleven Extra Eggs
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spicy Spaghetti Sauce
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eccentric European Electricity. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yelling Yoda 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Answer
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running round Rotherham

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini Meadow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Wind Weather
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

River Running Rapidly. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yikes Years (go by fast) 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seventy Seven Saxophones
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seven Swans Swimming
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Grannie Goodies. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sewing Something 

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Golden Girl 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving Lemon Lollies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Son's slight sunburn
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightingale’s New Nest
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Traveling together tickets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slightly Small Shoes. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sold Salami 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inuits Icy Igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One's Old Oak
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen Kitchen Keeping. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Goose 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Gander Goose
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent Entertaining Episode. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Extra Employees 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Encouraged Extra Employees
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Seriously Similar. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal regimental roster

R

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Roasted Radishes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrumptious salmon salad

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delicate Dish 


H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Half Hearted Hotelier. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ridiculous Rollicking Ride
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ending Every Engagement. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeny Tiny Tent
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanking The Team. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Molly made muffins
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Molly made muffins
> S


Sally Scoffed Seven. N :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Still Shadow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wild westward wind
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dentists Dreadful Drill. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Leaving London Lights
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Sun Showers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Strawberry Shortcakes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spicy Sausage & Salami. I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I Imagine 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially Eager
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Racket 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tongue Twister Twisted. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dough Donuts Delivery
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yachtmans Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Thriving Team
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meeting Mates Mothers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sharing sewing supplies
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple Salmon Soufflé
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent Efficient Eyewear. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reducing Risk Result
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Timing Toerag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gregarious greedy gangster

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Rustic 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheesy Crispy Chips. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simon’s Sentimental Stories
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

suddenly seemed stifling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gooey Green Glue. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eventful early evening

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Gelding Galloping. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great great grandma

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Angel 

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

All Angels 

S

Double post


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharing some Sausages. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simply spicy Stew
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm Western Weather. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Relaying Royal Report
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thousand Tiny Toots 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saluting Spanish Soldiers. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seeing Singapore Sights
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sixteen Sixty Seven. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

niece's new necklace
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Extra Efforts. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shyly singing songs

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Superior Shoe Seller
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rapid reply ready

Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yarn Yellow 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbly walker

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rip-it, rip-it (my knitting sometimes)
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Temper Tantrum. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Many mouldy maggots

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Salmon Sandwiches 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

School Song 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Graceful girl gliding

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gruesome Gargoyle Grins
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

String of saveloy sausages

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Stars Shining. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Girls Going Gambling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gazelle, Giraffe & Gorilla. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Action Author
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reading Racing Review. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wild Westward Wind
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozing Dandy Dinmont

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Three Times Ten. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightmarish New Novel
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laughable Love Lyrics
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Straight Soprano. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornery Old Octogenarian 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nephew. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Winding whiskery wool

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lost Lamb. B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue Box 

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xenas Xtra Xanthodermes. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silly Simpering Scatterbrain
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nope No 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

One On Occasion. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nancy's night nurse

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Evaluating Each Element
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trusting trestle table

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elegant Eagle Eye
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energetic elephant exercises

S

Hallo Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny Sport Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smelling Something Sweet. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tiresome Tornadic Typhoon
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly New Nightgown
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Northern News. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scarlet satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helens High Heels. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sues scruffy slippers

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sonja’s Satin Slip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pams Pink Plimsolls. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Short Shrub 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bashful Blonde Boy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young Yorkshire youth

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Young Yorkshire youth
> 
> T


Have High Hopes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Some Supper. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Romping Rhodesian Ridgeback
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Khaki Kayak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kens kitchen knife

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enid's Early Egg


G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green goose gabbling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golf Go-kart Go
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Obstinate Old Ostrich
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Huge Happy Hippo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Occasionally overdoing oneself
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Four Feathered Friends. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several squawking starlings

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some sneaky Seagulls. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sticky sweets

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sailing Seven Seas. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry Scented 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doreens Dreaded Dilemma. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Andrews active adventure

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Eric’s Epic Endeavour
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roy’s Racing Rally. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young youths yomping

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

German Girls’ Gardens
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smelling Soothing Scent
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Time Tested Trick
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids Knock Knock (jokes)
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knees Keep Knocking. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy guilty grin
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice News 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Short Stories
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone’s Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Henry’s Hot Hamburger 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rich Ricotta Ravioli. I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It’s Iced 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Devil-food Doughnut
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tentative Tracking Tests
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sneaky Snacky Squirrel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Long Lashes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Summer salmon salad

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Daily Dinners. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly smiley Sadie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ernie Encouraged Eric. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Carol creating chaos

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sharpening Steel Saw
W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wagon Wheel Wanting
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ground Glass Glitter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roman Ruins & Relics. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She seemed shocked
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disappearing Down Ditch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy half hour 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Run Rabbit Run. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Natural Nourishment Needed
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Dating 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodness Gracious Go
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Obnoxious Old Oligarch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing Heartfelt Harmonica. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Academy Awards Actress
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Something Special. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loving local lido

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Offered Other Opinion. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly noon newspaper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosy’s Red Rompersuit. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tight Together 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Restful Room. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Motorcycle Maintenance Mechanic
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Canned Corn Cartons. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saying something special
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender Looking Lovely. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yestreen Yeowoman Yirn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearly Normal Now. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What Wonderful Wisdom
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Make mine (a) Martini. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting Illustrate Introduction
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New National Newspaper. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rocky Railroad Review
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Worldwide Weeping Willow (tree)
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Williams Wet Wellies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Women's Wash & Wear
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raging River Runs. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Superb Silver Salver
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapid Road Racing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Green Grapes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Silky Shirt. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ten Turning Tables
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Swimmers Swimming. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generous Governor Granted
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disobedient Doubter Denied. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Digestive Daily Diet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thoughtful Tribal Tattoo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Out Of Order
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rats Running Riot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The trembling trees

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan Slightly Sick
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kicking khaki keel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Lady Lyrics
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sitting Somewhere Sunny. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yipping Ypsilanti Yorkie
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Equally Enlightening Electric
C


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Creepy Cartoon Character
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rash Reckless Reporter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rude Receptionist. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thoughtful Talented Teacher
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rebecca's red ruby

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yachtsworld Yells Yachtsman!!!

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nails. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Snazzy School Satchel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving Latest Label. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lame Liar Loafer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Refuelling Rusty Roller. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading racy rag

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grainy Green Glow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Williams wet wellies 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sally’s Suede Sandals. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheila's satin slippers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sams Soiled Sneakers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stephens scruffy shoes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slippery Stepping Stones
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sacha’s Sweet Smile
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Essential Embroidery
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Yellow Yaris. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Subtle Silvery Sheen
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nightshirt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tommy's Temper Tantrum
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Tommy's Temper Tantrum
> M


Making Mum Mad. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Determinedly Defending Damascus
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrubbing Some Saucepans. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scribbling silly stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Freezing Fresh Fish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Historical Hamilton House
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoying Eyeing Everything. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaudy great greenfinch 

H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Homely Housewife Henrietta
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aunt Annabel arguing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Good Graces" Gloria
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Adams Apple Amazing. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Glamorous Girls’ Giggles
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silky Satin Sheets. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery stepping stones

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone’s Squashed Sandwich. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hiding Helen’s Handkerchief 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Fruit Farm
M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Many Missing Marbles
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Situation Sounded Serous
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shaving Seniors Scalp. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Perusing Pacific Periodicals
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stipulating serious side

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Estimated Eighty Emails
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Snail So Slow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wibbly wobbly walk

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Klutzy King's Kayak
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Kitchen Keys. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spooky scary story
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeti’s Yowling Yell. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Loud Laughter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruined Rare Relic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coach Cutting Corners
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sparkly Sandy Shells. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slippery Seashore Stones 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Shirt Sleeves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Suspended Solar Stars. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sizable Silver Statue
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Spaghetti Sauce
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enid’s Emerald Earrings. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy School's Scholarship
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pirate Petes Parrot. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tiresome Troublesome Thelma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Annie’s Awkward Alsatian. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nellies naughty newt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Times Two. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Olive oil omelette

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Examine English Essay. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yesterdays yogurt yuk

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kelly Kissed Karl
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love Life Loyalty
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yorkie Yapping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giving Gracious Grace
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Educated Elegant Esther
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather Ridiculous Repro. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old Olive's obligation

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing Needed Now. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What when why?


Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppie Yachtsman. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nightingale nibbling nuts

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Summer Sun Shining. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gallivanting Georgia Girls
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel sharpener

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rider Races Racecar
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rip Roaring Riot 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tom Thumb. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Better Business Bureau
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ubiquitous Ugandan ungulate

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elsa's Extra-strength Eyeglasses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Soft Silk. K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kenneth’s Kayaking Kansas
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sized slinkies

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Springy, Stretchy Slinky
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oscar's Old-fashioned Oatmeal
L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Long Legged Lillian
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No New News. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Shoppers Saved
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do it Donald

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Dare Drop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pirates Pretty Parrot. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tyrant’s Terrifying Tirade
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoying Early Escape. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy elegant edging

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gangly Giant Gnu
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding University Union
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Number Ninety Nine. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

eighty eight (looks go back to double so we have more players)
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Torridly Terrifying Titans
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

SunNy Side-Up 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Puppy Play
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Youth Yelling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goose Game Goal
L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Leaving Lovely Liverpool 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Looking Lamb. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brilliant Busy Business
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shoe Shop Sale
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoying Early Event. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top of The Town
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naming New Nomination. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Normal Nightly Newscast
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Three Things
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Something Silk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ku Klux Klan
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling Nice Nuts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spicy Spaghetti Salad
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Defin


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dreaded Deadly Disease
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanting Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slippery Stepping Stones
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple Summery Shift
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tall Tale Told
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ding Ding 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grey Goose Gin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nip ( of ) Nectar. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruby Red Rose
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Evergreen 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Nail Nick
K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kenneth’s Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oversized Obstinate Ogre. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

excellent embroidery egg
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Gorgeous Gift. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tinkerbell’s Tiny Torch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helen’s Hula Hoop. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Patty’s Pink Popsicle
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Enormous Enchilada. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Antique Antics 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Antique Amazing Antics
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Students Studying. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guideline Grading Gem
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mischievous Mimicking Monkey. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yellowing Yaupon Yew
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Who We Were
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening Entails Excitement. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender To Touch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Herman’s Hot Hands. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sexy Stan
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Sexy Stan
> N


Naughty Nanny Nurse
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Enormous Ears. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Silly Smiles
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugary Sweetened 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disappointing Dieters Downfall. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liz loves loving
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

George Grabs Grandma. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Amorous Agnes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smelly Sudsy Soap. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps people pong 
G


--has this turned into a 3 word game :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giggling Gertie Gurning. G

Jan, this has been a three word game for ages and ages and ages, haha. I can’t remember who changed it, word game 12 is still two words though.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get going girl
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Let’s Let Loose. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy English 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Historic Hallelujah Hymn. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Naughty Nessie’s Nuisance
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas enormous ear-rings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sids Smart Suit. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tessas trying topless 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Tessas trying topless
> S


Sids Suspiciously Spying. G :sm23:  :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

George's giant grin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nurses Nervous Now
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting With Walter. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reheat Remaining Rolls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simmering Some Soup. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pouring pineapple Pimms
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Sneaky Sherry. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Younger Youthful Year
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rough rogue 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electrical Equipment
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tantalising Ted 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daisy Doll 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lost Lego
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Orange orchid 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done Deal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loosing Loose Leaflet. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tetley tea-bag 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grinning Green Goblin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerdy Ned Nickleby 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeoman & yeowoman yawned
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeoman & yeowoman yawned
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dopey Dora dreamed
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Different Directions Driving
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Giving generously
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long ladder

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raunchy Raymond
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dancing Donald

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Donald duck 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty, Kudos
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Sauce 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eggs over easy 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yowling yorkie

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating eclairs
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sterling silver

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raging river 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ratty rodent

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treacle toffee, Thorntons 
E or S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sticky Sucker
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Robin redbreast
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tom Thumb. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Big bum Bert
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twinkle toes Tina

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always alert 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thomas the Tank-engine

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Excellent English

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hysterical Hilda 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adams apple

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eager exit 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tame tiger

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Rocket 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talented Teacher
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relief, Rather Relieved ( now that baby has been born ).
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Date Developed, Congratulations!!!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dearest Darling Daughter in law. W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done, clever girl, happy Daddy.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, YIPEE Yay. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngster yelling *Yippee* I made it!
E or T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tickle trouts tummy 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow yarn, yucky
Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

You yearning yesterdays


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silly stories sometimes 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slippy Slithering Snakes. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shriek, shout, scream-- at snakes
M or S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Mother Mad. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dare devil Dick
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kelly’s Kinky Knickers. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sams striped shorts !!
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sue’s Sexy Suspenders. ( I wish ) haha
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scoty swooning ha ha

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh, Giggling Granny. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gurning grinning granny

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yesterdays yanky panky ha ha
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yanking Your Yarn. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nancy's natty notions

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nancy's natty notions

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sylvia swoons 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Standing Steady Still
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loyal Loveable Larrikin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nurse numbly nodded
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dad Doing Dishes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smiley Snickering, Sister
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Raining Rapidly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yoted yellow yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Norahs Nice Narcissus. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Susie sewing shirts for soldiers 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

She sells sea shells...

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sticky sweets
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sliced salami

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Italian Ice
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each & Every Eskimo. O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Old overalls 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Size Shrub
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bib & brace
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyday Exercises
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Skipping , swimming 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gracefully Gliding Gorilla. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aunt Aggies apron 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Norman

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normans new novelty
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yogurt yuk

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

krinkle kut krisps 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She slip stitches
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sticks, stones and sand
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad digs dirt
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty tiny tomatoes 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short shirt sleeves
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Start singing songs
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slow Stew 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome Wedding Wreath
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy honeymoon 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nans New Nightgown. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not now Norman
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Now Norma. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alass and alack
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knab King-size Kiss
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sipping sparkling soda --and champagne
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Afterthought A or E :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Accepted Another Answer. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rapid runner 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Real Raunchy Raver. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really randy Roger
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember Roger Ramjet. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roger rents rave-ups
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super spinning skill
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lowering Lilac Lifeboat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Telling Time Tip
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peace perfect peace
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Enormous Ears. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sophies swanky shoes
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Sweetheart 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tender treats 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Sausages Sizzling. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get grilling Gerald 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t Double Dunk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids kadoodle knitting
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grumpy Granpa 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amy’s Amazing Aardvark. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten Kid's Kit
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toms trusty tractor 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Removing Red Rust. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying to tap-dance :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eventful Evening Entertainment. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tommy Trinders tummy ticklers 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starry starry skies

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft sack sofa
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ancient Anglo-Saxon abode

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Erotic Endless Echo
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Overloaded organic onions 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

something simply said
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delivering Dentists Dentures. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

slithering, shiny snake 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easily Entertaining Elderly. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yankie youth yodelling 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Guy 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yonder Yaks Yawning. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grinning gorilla 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arrange An Ambassadorship
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popcorn Popper 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remaining Rightway Round. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drab Dark Dress
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Special Shirt. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying to think
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kates Khaki Knapsack. K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kens knobbly knees
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shabby Slippers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shabby Small Slippers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sleek snakes

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Six swans swimming 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glorified Glowing Graffiti
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Imaginary Igloo 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Old Overgrown Oleander. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

River rapidly rolling 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gargling Gin & Grapejuice. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elegant eland exiting


G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Gelding Galloping. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Geralds green garters 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stans Scarlet Socks. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Selinas short skirt 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tony's tight trousers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She Stopped & Stared (looking at every bulge in Tony's tight trousers)
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dirty devil
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lass, Left Laughing 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gerald guffawed
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Disagree Dumb Doings
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sulky Sally sobs 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Still Seeking Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Daily Darning. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

girls go gaga
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An Anxious Awakening. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Garden going green
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tin trumpet 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tim’s Tulips. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sally sucking sherbet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toms Treacle Toffees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sam's salty shrimps

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Selfish Sid stinks 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Splish splash splosh

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Harry helping Hilda 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anna assisting Alfred

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dennis dodgy dealer
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rupert running riot

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Terrys torn trousers 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Showing Some Skin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nurse Nancy Notes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sams Sore Shoulder. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roys rare rabbit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tiddly Tadpoles. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sausage savouries 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smoking Some Squid. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't dilly dally
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne yearning to yodel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liz laughing 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gurning grannies giggling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Garden Gnomes
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silver & saphires swoon 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noisy New Neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neat New Netting. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gripping golf gloves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Serious Swinging. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

good graces, goof
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fanny fernackerpan 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noisy, Nosy Nincompoop. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peeping Percy 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob Yelling. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting groovy
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Yelled Yvonne. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating Ernies endives
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Fanny fernackerpan
> N


It's a long while since I've "heard" that Jan!!

New national newspaper

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rolling round
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dipping down

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nasty Nora 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie Abigail

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky Lynda
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An ancient artefact

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying to tango 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open-air operatic overture

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Energetic elephant
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Testing Tiny Toadstool. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local lost legend
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dorothy’s Dream Date. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics excited 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing double duty


Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday’s Yarn Yellowing. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Giving glaring glances 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Snivelling Sulking Sam. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Making Music 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Charlie Chuckling Cheekily. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngsters yellow yearbook

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kissing koala
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Around Approval
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Looking Llama. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

amazed and asked
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dreamy Dora 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An addictive aroma

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

An admirable acheivement
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Tasty Tuna. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anything about Auntie? 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Appetising artichoke
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Earnest ear-bashing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

green grapes
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Serious story
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne Yackety Yacking. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness gracious 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stroking Sensitive Skin. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nervous Norma 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Awful Acne. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas enormous ensemble
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's echoing engine

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyone Equal


L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lounge lizard

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dingley Dell 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leaning lamppost

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teetering tower
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Relief
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Foodie Friend

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Devil-food
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreaded Dentists Drill. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Likely lads 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spending Six Shillings. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Still struggling 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gradually going gaga

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Around And Around. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dizzy Dora 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Around And Around Again. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No nightmares
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sleeping Soundly & Silently. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yorksire pudding, Yorkshire Dales,Yorkshire terrier 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading, Riting & Rithmetic
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cockeral crowing continuous
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student searches school
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Local Literature Lessons. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

simple sewing stitch 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

He Helped Himself
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fancy Fruit Flan. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Never, not now
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well When & Why ? Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yobbos yelling, yikes 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Skimpy Skirt. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tittylating tight Tee.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Tittylating tight Tee.
> E


Eric's Eyes Entranced. :sm23: 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dereks delighted dreams 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stretchy sausage skin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Norahs Nylon Nightgown. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now now Nigel

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lollypop ladys lingerie 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Expression Evaluation
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Nice News. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student school shopping
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Girls Going Gifting. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guy giving gift
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally Treasured Treat. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tom tormenting Tina 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur Admiring Anthea. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Adrian acting awful 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Live Love Laugh 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hitching his horse
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Envious Eva 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Amorous auntie Angela

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Adding another anorak 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ken's kissing Katie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Envious Ernies eyeing 'em 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making merry music

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Church Cooking 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Church Casserole Cooking
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting good grub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brilliant Boy Band. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dare devil Dick 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knees-up Kinky Ken. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nick and Ned are nerds 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simons Secret Society. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yvonne yelled yesterday 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yannis Yellow Y- fronts. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Switzerland 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Disused door
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Royal Ruckus. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Short, sharp slap.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty poke-a-dots panties
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slinky satin scanties
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slippery Satin Sheets
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Smoochy smoochy, all night long !!
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Goose n Gander Gaggle
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eskimos eyes and ears 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Squishy Soft Socks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver Shiny Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunny Sandy Shores. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scotch singers sporrans 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sixty Six Sailors. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sixty six saucy Sheilas :sm15: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny silver spoon

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Number ninety nine 
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Emma’s Exciting Escapade
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eagle Eyed Eric. C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chocolate Chip 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prefer Pecans to Peanuts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberry Sweet Syrup
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pineapple & Passionfruit Parfait. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasteful Tropical Toppings
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

strawberry sundae & sprinkles
Salami sliced in sandwiches 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stashing Some Smarties. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunshine and seaside
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptionally Exciting Evening. G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

going, going , gone 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Eerily Event. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tinsel tree trimming
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannie Giving Gifts. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sizzling sausage sanger
r


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosies Red Ringlets. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Single Savor Smell
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laura looks lovely
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellowing Yarn 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellowing Yak Yarn
N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Newly Nesting Nightingale 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easygoing effective employer
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Relics ruins and ramshackles
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shires Shabby Shacks. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple Simon’s Shilling
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great galloping gorillas 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Squatters Stealing Supplies. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Send SOS to squadies
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheriff Seize Stealer
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Robs ridiculous replies 
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sandra’s Silly Suggestion
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normas new nose
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eddies Enormous Ears. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shield sinus sneezing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gaily Gathering Gladioli. I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ida , Ivy & Iris
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Something Smells Scrumptious 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Some steak sizzling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gracious Geraldine

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eve enchants Ernie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's evening ear-bashing

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Geralds gone ga-ga 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Annie's afternoon antics

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stans serious shenanigans

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simon singing songs

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sam suffers sinusitis
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheep sleeping soundly
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday Yoga 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday ymca yoga
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking Auntie Angela. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Auntie Angela answered
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dopey Donald dancing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandpa’s Green Galoshes. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sophia‘S Superb Stilettos 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simon stealing strawberries

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silly Sally sobbing 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gertie getting groceries

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sam sampling sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elaine eating an éclair

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reuben Rye Recipes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Susies Shoeshine Shop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

professional pursuit plot
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tuesday Tomorrow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Terrible Tuesday Tomorrow 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Well Weathered Wood
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dingly Dell dwarves
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft sand + sea

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alfs amazing artichokes 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sweet story spoken
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Norma needs nourishing 
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Glenda’s Gorgeous Gift
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Tomato 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Tiny Tomato
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outdoing Other Obsession. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normally Normans nice 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every Eleven-minute E-mail
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Love Letters. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She slowly sat (reading her love letters)
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Tempt. T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ted tempting Thelma.
A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Angry Avaricious Andrew
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Walking With Walker. R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rolling along rapidly :sm02:
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

YIPEE Yi Yay. Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yodel yi yoho 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Okay Olé. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants eating eggplants

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Squirrels sampling sausage 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Echidna Eating Earwig. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good Girls 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheep sniffing salami

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inuits Icy Igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overabundance Of Oranges
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sleek 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy super sleek
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kindergarten Kids Kittens. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sloppy stinky slippers 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparrows sampling suet-balls

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Squirrels stealing suet-balls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Starlings Squashing Suet-balls. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sized suet-balls. S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scarlet, Spotty Suet- balls. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seagulls swooping for scraps
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scary scrappy scarecrow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Worshipping Wizards & Witches. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skeleton Skull Shadow
W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wily Witty Walter
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reeking Rotten Rip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pooped Prancing Panda. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anteater among anthill
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lamb Leaping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Great Gourds
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Select Sweet Sorghum
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Master Making Meatballs
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slipping Silently South. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High highland hill

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Left Leaving Linda
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An ancient artefact

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasks Too Trying. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gregarious Gambler Groaned
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dearest Daughter Dancing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

getting good guitar
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red rose rambling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gigantic Gauze Ghost
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tender Tooth. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heathy Hebridean haddock 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Kinky Kilt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tesco's toilet talc

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Classic Creamy Camay. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippee Yki Yay
Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yelping Young Yuki
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Impatient Irridescent Ibis. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Something skeptical Showing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Gracious Grandma. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Appreciated Amazing Afternoon
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Naughty Niche

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Naughty Niche

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nails. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scruffy street sign

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Nice News. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saying silly stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fancy Fine Feathers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp stinging sensation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing Noteworthy New
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We Went Window-shopping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grocery Grab & Go


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Only On Off-days. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slurping Spinach Smoothie 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Enormous Eclair. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Red Radish
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having healthy habits

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Surest Safety Shopping
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gregarious green Galah

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hometown Herbal Healing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glorious Golden Glow. W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

What Wendy Wishes
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Several Songs Sang
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guests Guessing Game. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephant ears encroaching

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gent gradually gains
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slipping skidding skiing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gallant girls grown-up
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popcorn Poppers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping Sprite Soda
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ants Annoying Antics. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Several Swam Swiftly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Young Yorkie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edit emails

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Send Snailmail. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovelorn Little Lambkin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Nightingale Nesting. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gentle great Grandma

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome Aunt Agatha
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awesome Angel 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving late, laughing
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Glibly Greeting Gareth
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hairy hog

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grab (and) Go 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open out object

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Trigonometry Test
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tremendously Tall Tower
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

routinely reads romances
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seriously Seeking Squirrels
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver Streak Star
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really rapid reply

Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yummy yellow yam.


A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An authentic address

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School statement signed
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drink dripping down

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticing nearly numbness
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sue’s Simmering Stockpot
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toddlers treading totteringly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yore Yen Yesterday 
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Yield 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dressing down day

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yolk, Yucky
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yea Yea Yea 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Assisting Adolescent Attendant
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanking Top Teacher. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ripe red raspberries

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Sweet Strawberries. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sucking super sweets

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Scrumptious Sherry Syllabub
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big buttered bun

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticing Nanny's Nacho
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ominous Orchestral Octaves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Supersized Sponge Slab. B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful Book 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Known Kook
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keith's khaki kart

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thankful Things 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scarlet scarf

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling Fine & Flirty. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yummy yellow yogurt

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Those thoughtful times
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slightly Slow Sequel. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lady left laughing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Generous Gardening Guru. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uncle's upside-down umbrella

A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amanda’s Amazing Antics
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet scented salvias

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Secret Santa 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Affectionate Auntie Anna. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Affordable Awesome Apples
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Summer Smell. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lobster Linguine Lunch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Lobster Linguine Lunch
> H


Hip Hip Hooray ( save some for me ) :sm24: :sm24:

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Yes, Yes, When are you coming over? 
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple Simon Swimming
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ghostly Ghoul Grinning. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Greenhouse 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie echo echoing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Gardening Gloves. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Second Street Sign
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nineteen New Notes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Safety siren screeching 

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gentlemen Going Gallivanting
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gentlemen going grey

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You Young Yuppies. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Sound

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing double duty

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yuppy Youth Yelling
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guarantee Garage Grip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Poodles PomPom. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marvellous mechanical motor

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rabbit Running Ragged. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Day 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth Yelling, Yes!!!
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Southern Sight 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tracking Two Toads. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Susan Silently Suffered
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Delightful Darling. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting green grapes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, Silent a Sleep
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Professional Pal. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely Library 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Lovely Library
> 
> Y


Lovely little library
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonnes Young Yorkie. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Edgar’s Energetic Elkhound 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Debbie's dainty dachshund

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Decker Diner
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Ritzy Restaurant. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three times two

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Opinionated Ostentatious Oscar
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Rotten Ratbag. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gotta Go 

O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Girls Gotta Go
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One-time occurring occasion
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No new news

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart Stylish Slacks. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Slang 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Grey Gorilla. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazingly Aggressive Anteater
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recent Removal Reveal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Live Love Laugh. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hip hip hooray

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne Yodelled Yesterday. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes Yummy 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yakking yellow Yaffle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy essay erase

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Earlier Excitement. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tending two thrushes

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Sew

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warblers Wide Wingspan. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New number nine 

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoying Everything Everyday 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yearning Youthful Yesterdays. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sisters Soulfully Singing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Go-Go Girls Galavanting. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gingerbread Gifts 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giving Gingerbread Gifts
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Santa’s Slippers 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa's sheepskin slippers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seventies String Singlet. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Telling Total Truth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holly’s Hula Hoop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Purchases Paid
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daring Deer 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rapid Rain Runoff
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny Fish 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Henry Helping Himself. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fiery Fanny Fandango

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Old Ostentatious Opal. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lost Logic 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chief cotton comber

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reinforcing Red Rug. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giant Greens 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simply Scrumptious Strawberries. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sieving sandy soil

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Landing Large Lifeboat. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Tiramisu 

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ultra ugly underwear

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rusty Rivets Runs
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stacked Sago Sack. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten Kids Knit????
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too Tatty & Tangled. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing Donald duck

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kissed Kate’s Kangaroo 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Only Organic 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheeky comic character

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Room Rearrangement
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Tired Toddlers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strained strawberry syrup

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly Poached Pears. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft strawberry sorbet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twins Transform Today
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youths yellow yawl

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lime Liquor. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rich Red Raspberries 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sleep Still 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Liking Lovely Lillies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk Silver Scarf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgotten Frozen Fish. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Huge Heavy Hippopotamus 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Simon 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nightgown. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not nice noise

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early English Explorer
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Robert Redford 

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Romantic Robert Redford
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Delicious Dessert
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tangy Tango

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only oval objects

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Summer Shows. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swimmers Striped Socks
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Student’s Sinking Stomach. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haunted Historical Hotel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Low Level Launch. H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huge Hook 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Karl's khaki kangaroo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On One Occasion
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not now Norman

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Next Nights Newsletter. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat Raving Review
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter Wind

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donkey Derby Day. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yvonne’s Yellow Yarn 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Needles & Notions. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short sleeve shirt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teds Tank Top. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pink Poke-a-dot Plant
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Teapot Themed

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner Dunking Donuts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping Strawberry Soda
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Around Antonio 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outward Outreach Organization
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearby New Nightclub. B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Baking Better Bread
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Digits 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old oblong oatmeal-cakes 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Southern Silly Show
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter Weather 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Ridiculous Reasons
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Slippery Sidewalk 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King Kevin's kettle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Electric Element. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three toast triangles

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Small Shadow 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wiping wet window

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whimsical Wishing Well
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely Loyalty 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yucky Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Lovely Loyalty
> 
> Y


Lovely Loss Loyalty
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Young Yob. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Bewitching Beast
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time Travelling Terrestrial. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Lost Loves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Something Soulful. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Licking lemon lolly

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yani YouTubing Yarns. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sifting saxa salt

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Toyota Taxi 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tottery toddlers

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Icy Inferior Igloo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overall Orange Opal. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Living Lovely Life
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eleven Eagles 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saving small salary
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yeti Yelling. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glorious glass gem

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Magical Magnificent Moment
T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Terribly Talkative Tigers

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparkly sapphires shining

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Gorillas Gathering Grapes

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sonja’s Sassy Sister
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Robin Restaurant
T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Telling Tall Tales

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Snow Shoes
S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Sleek Slithery Snake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early evening exercise

E


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Edit Emotional Email
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lemon leggings

S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Shiny silver spoon
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nylons

S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Someone saw something
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Georgie getting going

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Great granite gorge
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating edible egg

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Garden guarding gnome
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric Echidna exercising

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Gonna get groceries
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short sharp showers

S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Shearing silky sheep
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty pink petticoat

T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Two tails twitching
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grass growing

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Gallery guides greeting
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greatest Golfer


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Rocky Road Railway
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkshire yob yelling

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Gathering gray gadgets
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly sewing story 

Y


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Yearly yam yield
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drop down

N


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Not now Nancy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearbook, Young Years


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Saturday 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Sweet Saturday
Y


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Yarn yanking yak
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

kitchen knives kit
T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Teeny tiny turtle
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyone Exercising 

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Everyone Eagerly Exercising
G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Gosh Golly Gee
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enormous Egyptian electro-magnet

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticing Narrow Nightstand
D


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Dating dashing duke
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enlarging Elsie's envelope

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyone Enjoys Eagles 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smell sweet Salvias

S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Salty shimmering sea
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Appetizing apple aroma

A


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

August Author's Autograph
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haberdashery happy hour

R


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Resplendent royal robe
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's European Elder-tree

E


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Emily's Easter Egg
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl & Guy Games
S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

She sells seashells
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Should she skip
P


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Perhaps perfect pirouette
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Earn Extra Experience
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Especially Exotic Echinacea
A


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome acting award
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner Duo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Dinner Duo
O


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

One offensive octopus
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School's Scramble Search
H


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Huge hungry hippo
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Opaque Old Onyx
X


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

XO XO XO
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ornery Old Ogre
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elizabeth’s Efforts 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skimpy short skirt

T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Tasty turkey taco
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oliver's oval oatcake

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Eleven Eclairs 

S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Seriously seeking sanctuary
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y You Yell? 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lavender Linen 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Narrow Needle
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Exceptionally Enormous Elephant
T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Testing takes time
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electric Engraver Error
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Risky Roman Road
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dancing Dirty Down 

N


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

No nap Nelly
Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Young yellow yak

K


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Knitters keep knitting
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing green grass
S


----------



## The Nana (Jun 17, 2019)

Six scarlet skirts


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scramble Solver Set
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times two

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange One 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Orange One
> 
> E


Orange over-size one
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Employed Eleven Electricians
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberry Shortcake Song
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glorious genus Gardenia

A


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Gonna get groceries
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slipping Sliding Slush
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His hearty hash
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happily Handmade 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Happily Handmade
> 
> E


Happily Hat Handmade
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Everyone’s Energetically Exercising
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Got great grandchildren

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nine New Nuts 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Solid-looking Scarf
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

funny Farm

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making magic mushrooms

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Steaming Stock Soup
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peeling party potatoes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Shrimp Salad
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear Dandie Dinmont

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That's The Truth
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Homemade Heavenly Hash
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Hummingbird 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drive Donald

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Dog 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got green gaberdine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early English Exam
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Muffin Mini 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

International Imports
S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Special Spring Sale
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exotic Elephant 

T


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Teaching turkey trot
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Traveling To Tasmania
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Anywhere (in the) Atlantic 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Coloring Contest
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Temper Tantrum. M


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Medium mulberry muffin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Team's Top Ten
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Nightly News 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Six Students Swimming. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green goose & gosling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generous Gift Giving
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous George’s Girl. L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lathering Lola’s Labrador
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather Rude Reply. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yarn Yoke
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Eggs Everyday 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yards of yellow yarn

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Need Napkins 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Silver Sixpences. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sipping Something Special 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last a Lot Longer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ripe Ruby Redcurrants. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Stuffing Serving
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Garden Gathering 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Griffins, Gargoyles & Ghouls. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six shiny shillings

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Swimming Seals. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sowing sixty seeds

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Some Strawberries. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Storing sugary sweetmeats

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sampling Savory Sausages
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel scissors

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silver-blue Shirt 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Tropical Tea. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Additional Aroma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Astronomers Amazing Asteroid. D


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Dreamy Dance Dress
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunday Shopping

G


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Guy golfs globally
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yams Yearlong 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great green grapes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selling Sea Shells. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stripped Sea Snakes
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sylvia’s Simmering Succotash
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Harry’s Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High Humiliation, Huh
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Henrys Hopeful Hunch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High handed Hattie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exchanging exciting e-mails
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Shortbread 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dolls Dainty Dress. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Scotch Shortbread
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dons Daily Diet. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tram tickets

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sun Sand & Surf. F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Flamboyantly Flying Fish
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Harry hopping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gleeful Grand Grandma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann Adores Arthur. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rudolph red-nosed reindeer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Ann Adores Arthur. R


Right-on Romance Remains (after 45 blissful years)

S


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

So serenely satisfied
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daily Dizzying Devotion. N


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Nothing's never new
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Whistling While Waiting. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generally Good Gift
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time Travellers Tunnel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long legged lizard

D


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Dozen doorbells dinging
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giraffes Graceful Gallop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pin Point Predictor
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruby Red Remnant
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Truth To Tell. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Merry Maid

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drive drunk

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knighting King Kong. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ghostbusters Grisliest Ghouls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Scary Scenes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some slippery surfaces

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soft Soap Scrub
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bright Blue Bathbomb. B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Multiple Minus

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Multiple Minus
> 
> S


Where did you get the M from Sandy ?
Should be B :sm16: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boys Bucks Barbecue. E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Except Every Eventuality
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kidnapper's Knockout Knickers
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Super Size Slurpee
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Exam 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Magnificent Magical Moment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teds Tartan Topcoat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Tender Tenderloin 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nibbling Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Terrible Twosome 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Evening Entertainment. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tell The Truth
H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

High Hills Hike
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exterminating Endless Earwigs. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Singing Santa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Art Auction
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nans Nostalgic Night. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Tree Trimming
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glistening Green Glass. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shimmering Silvery Snow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wriggling Wiggly Worm. M


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Marvelous Moulting Monarch
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hurricanes hardly happen


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing Newsworthy Now. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

World Wide Web
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best Basin Broken. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightingale’s New Nest
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Take Two to Tango
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh Ok 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keith kissing Karen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense, No Names
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some soft sweetmeats

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sketch Stuff Show
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sketch Stuff Show
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wearing Wornout Wranglers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sister's striped sweater
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roasted Red Radish. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot hot horseradish

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Horrible Hiccups. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrumptious Scottish shortbread

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Detecting Dust Devils
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Successful Swift Start
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tracking Three Tearaways. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Superb Snow Scene
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egyptian Empire event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tinsel town toons
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tinsel town toons
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seeing Snow Shimmering
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gleeful Giggling Grandma
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Artwork Available 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Explain Everything Else
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Excitedly Expecting Everyone 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Exquisite Evening
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greatest Greek 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping Karl's kippers

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Showing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Glamorous Grandma. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Anthony Aardvark’s Appetizer
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Rhythm 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mournful Musical Music
C


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Colourful Christmas Crown
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearest Nice Neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Roaming River. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Roomy Room 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Misfit Monster Mash
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Owl Offering ‘Oots. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa Stitch Stocking
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guys Green Galoshes. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seven Swans Swimming
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goose Goosey Gander
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red red robin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense Nextdoor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rutted Rural Road. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Demonstrating Deep Doubt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting Toms Tastebuds. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Slumbering Soundly Somewhere 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent Espresso 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oatmeal oatcake

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptional Eventful Evening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green grass growing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grumpy Grey Gorilla. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Attractive Angora Animal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Looking Llama. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing Antarctic Adventure 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electrical engineer exercising

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gas Grill Grates
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Sugar Syrup. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pumpkin Pie 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Emu Egg. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Godfather's Goatee Growth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Harry’s Hairy Hands. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spectacular Sky 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yuletide Yummies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shiny Silver Sequins. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry slipping: System (I will pay closer attention to how many words)
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mums Making Memories. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silk small scarf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh Fruity Fig. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gotta Give Goodbyes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sobbing So Sadly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearly Yuletide Yulefest
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trimming Tinsel Trees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shimmering sparkly spangles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Sleeved Sweater. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ripe red raspberries

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry Season 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Season
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No News Now. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Whispering Weather
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roguish Rotten Ratbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Giant Grimacing Ghoul
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long lunch lines
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery slidey slope

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Elementary Education Expectations 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Studious Students Studying
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Girls’ Geography Grades
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Successful Startup Stories
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Strawberry Shortcake 


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Ecstatic Evening
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Game Going Good 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Dirty Dishes. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sewing Simple Sampler
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Russian Red 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Designer Dress. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Serving Seasonal Sweets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrumptious Scottish Shortbread. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious Dinner Delivered
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dangerously Disoriented Dingo. O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Definitely Dinnertime 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeww Enormous Earwig. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going Green GIF
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh Frésia Fragrance. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone's eating extra 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An Astronomical Amount. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tricky Thing 

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Grey Goose
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eastern End 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty dolly dancing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Golden Gem. M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Making More Memories
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Some Sights. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Selling Sugary Sweeties
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarah sitting sedately

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Young Yanni Yelling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goosey goosey gander

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosemary Roasted Rutabaga
A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Avoiding Additional Accidents
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scoffing sugary sweets

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Sound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daily dreaming decorations

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slippery slimy snake

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exclusive Evening Ending
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Graciously Giving Gifts
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa's Shiny SUV
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very vinegary variety

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yucky, Yellow Yam
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Manky mouldy mushroom

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Misty Monday Morning 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gotta get going

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Grasshopper 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits racing round

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delightful Dinner's Dessert
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

This that & t'other

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Raging Red River
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running rabbit races

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sad Sincere Song
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gregory’s Great Gulp
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peters Pickled Peppers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Small Silk Scarf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fishmongers Fresh Fish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Handy Handkerchief
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fellows Fantasy Flamingo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh over-ripe oranges

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sewing Special Stitch
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

having high hopes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Severe Snow Storm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Memorable Moments. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Positively Perfect Pomeranian
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nephews Naughty Newfoundland. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Deep Dungeon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Normas New Nightdress. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Snow Ski 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inuit Inspecting Igloo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One On One
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eskimos Eating Everything. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Girly Girl 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Legged Lizard. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicate Decision Delivered
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Dainty Dress. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sudden Silent Snowfall
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Local lady la-di-da

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awesome Azaleas 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silently Sailing Ship. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty Pink Paper Plates
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simmering Soup Supper
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ric Rac Ribbon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never Nice Nowadays. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smooth Sailing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Grannie Gifts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skillful sailing sailor
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Roundup 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Puppy's printed photo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Owls Odd ‘Oot. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink petals

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping steaming soup
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Possible Prayers 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Single Sensible Sentence
E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Every Eventuality Expected
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daily Duck Duo 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only one ostrich

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Home Heart Heath
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hope heartache heals


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Similar Sounding Symptom
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini Mouse Movies 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silver Screen Special
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Larry’s Little Lamb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baa baa blacksheep

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peter Pipers Peppers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet Sue swinging

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Go girl go


O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Over open object

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Talk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted Keyhole Kerchief
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Famous Forest

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Thirsty Traveler
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Restaurateur’s Rude Reply. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yvonne’s Youthful Yearnings
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Sharing 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greasing garden gate

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entire Elegant Evening
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early every evening 

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Great Grandma 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Apple Applique Apron
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Nosy Neighbours. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silly Simpering Susanna
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aunt Annabelle's audition

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Newest Note 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Newest Note
> 
> E


Newest Nephew's Note
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Enormous Ego. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outcome Oriented Organizations
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outcome Oriented Organizations
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sudden Sick Stomach. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Heavy Harvest Hamper
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Rock & Roll 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Large lion lolling

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greatest Glow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Greatest Glow
> 
> W


greatest giving glow
W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Wild Wonderful Wales
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stop Shipment 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stop Store Shipment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiring Testing Times. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Structure School System
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mums Marmalade Muffins. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Strawberry Smoothie 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Efficient Electronic Element. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Typical Tuesday Temperature 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

East Estate Event 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Turning the tap

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Pink Pyjamas. S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So satisfying soak

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kangaroo Keeps Kicking. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl Got Gloves
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Scarlet Skirt. T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tonight’s The Test
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tom The Talking Turkey 


Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yabba Yabba Youee. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enormous Elephant’s End 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dolly’s Dainty Derrière. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Endless Errands
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Special Shopping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gotta Give Grit
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tiny Tot Talking
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Graveyard gargling ghosts
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scary Spooky Spectral. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long lonely Life
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Electors Easy Exam. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Manky miserable material

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lily's Loud Laughter
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Raspberry Ripple 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Enjoyable Editorial
L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Leisurely Loafing Lawrence
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electric Eye Engraver
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

River Rain 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No no Nanette

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every Extra Explanation
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice nutty nougat 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today's tracking transactions

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simplifying Science Subject
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Take Time Thinking 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gently Guzzling Goat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tracking tactless topic

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coby Cheese Cubes
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Short Sub 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blue Beach Ball
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Liking lemonade lolly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yanking yellow yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neat natty neckband

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dozen Doll Dresses
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spectacular Skyline 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eyes Escape
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exercising Equipment 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tempting Toffee Truffle
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early equine exercise

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elementary Eighth 

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Henry hedgehog 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Got'a Go Gaga
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Amazing Anniversary 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Youthful Yeltsin Yelling
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl's Guessing Games
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sized Sub 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Bottom Bikini
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Interesting Inkling 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Interesting Inkling
> 
> G


Interesting Impression Inkling
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Gorgeous Gift. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ants and anthills

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slimmers Surprising Statistics. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Sam 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making merry music

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crumbling Cheddar Cheese. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Earliest Earnest Expressions
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Suede Shoes. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shake Shake Shake 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Shake Shake Shake
> 
> E


Even Ethel's Earrings. S :sm09: :sm09:

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Storm Sound

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Daunting December Deluge
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eleven Extra Eggs 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scolding Senior Students. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spun Striped Shirt
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Teal Tutu

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uncles Ugly Umbrella. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie Annabelle's asters

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sister Sally’s Slippers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly Sally's shawl

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucy’s Lovely Leggings. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharon's smelly soap

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Peter's pretty pants


S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Steve's Sticklebacks swimming

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gaston’s Gaunt Grimace
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Enormous Ego. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ongoing Optimistic Outlook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keith’s Knotted Kerchief. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fenella's funny feet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying Touch Typing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going great girl

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost Little Lamb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful big banana

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Astonishing Amazing Asparagus. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stunning Spectacular Show

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching White Waves. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sipping spinach soup

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Place pansies precisely.


Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yearly yardage yield

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delightful Delicious Deli
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icelandic icy icecap

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Picturesque Private Promenade
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless Expensive Equipment. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thrilled To Teach
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hypnotising heavy horse

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eying Eric’s Ears. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shifting soggy snow

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Wool 

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Wool 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucy’s Long Labour. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Retrieving Records Representative
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Easter Egg. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy girl gorging

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generally, Girls Gossip
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

pretty polly parrot


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thoughtful Talented Teacher
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rest Relax 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Rest Relax
> 
> C


Restful Recess, Relax
X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XL X-factor X-Games
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Succulent Salmon Sandwich

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Humble Homestead 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delightful Dress Design
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutty Nutella 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Airlines Airway America
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aardvark Attacking Avocado. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ordinary Oregon Owl
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender Losing Leaves. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Soft 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Talkative Troublemaker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rapidly Running River. R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rambunctious Rhodesian Ridgeback 
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting Kangaroo 

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

out of order


P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Professional Portrait Photo
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Overly ornate over-mantel 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lizzie's Laugh Lines
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Small Short 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Timber Trunks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six stout sycamores

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Suddenly Superior 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Suddenly Superior
> 
> R


Suddenly Sandy Superior
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Right Royal Ruckus 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saggy stinky sock

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keen Knitter Knits
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Splendid Starry Sky. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yep Yelling 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandpa’s Going Grey. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday’s Yearning 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandpa’s Guzzling Gin. N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Naturally Numb

B


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Belated Birthday Banter
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ring o ring of roses

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

simply stamping sentiments

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching silver spoon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Natural Nails. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sailor’s Suit 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time To Talk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen keys & knives

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spaghetti sauce spices
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Swedish Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Greeting German Guests. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Spectacular Stitch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having High Hopes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shovelling slippery snow

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Watering Wilted Wallflower
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

round robin reply


Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yorkie Yowling & Yapping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grand Glory Greetings
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Stuff 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fleeting Floral Fragrances. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweetly scented sweet-peas

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sentimental Sounding Song
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Granny's garden gazebo

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Only One Octopus 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Several Small Starfish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Handy Handcrafted Handbag
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Golden Glow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Washing wide window

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wasting Warm Water. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run rabbit run

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No New News. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sister Susie sewing

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grandma Gigi’s Goat
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taming Tommy’s Toadfish. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Henry’s Heavy Heart
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terry’s Tight T-shirt. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tough Tsunami 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

trendy tackle twill
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lamb Lovey. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yipping Yorkie Yelps
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sautéd smoked salmon 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Night-time Nighties
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching soft silk

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Khakis Khaki 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inuits Icy Igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh oh Oliver

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather Rude Rumour. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rumours running riot

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Talkative Troublemaker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering Road Rules. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soul Searching Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Granny’s Green Gherkins. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shifting silver sand

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dad Debating Doug
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delicious Daiquiri

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden Globe Glistening. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Georgina gorging gingernuts

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Georgina gorging gingernuts
> 
> A


Showing-off Silly Stuff
F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Frilly Flouncy Frock
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knit Knowledge 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Excessive Excuse
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each & Every Emotion. N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Neat Nifty Notion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Needles. S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

smoked salmon sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Hump (day) Humor
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rambling round & round

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dear daughter's dalmation.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desk Drawer Dividers
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Simmering Squash Soup
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Printable Puzzle Pieces
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shining Susie’s Shoes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery soft soap

P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Peculiarly Pungent Pepper
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rich red rhubarb

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful Baby-breath Bouquet
T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Traumatically Tumbling Towers
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Steel-toe Safety Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Subtle Scent. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top-rated Toddler Toys
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Sweet Strawberries. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sympathetic Sister Sandra
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Armadillo Armor
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rounded Rainbow 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wild Winter Weather
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Randy Red Rooster. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Recaptured rabbit rescued

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some Spam

M


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Mystifying May Miracle
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Entertaining Epic. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't chew chocolate

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easer Everything 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grenouille

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emerald Earring
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greatest Guitar 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rowdy rodeo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overly Obnoxious Offspring. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greatest Green Garden 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needle Nosed Nippers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweetly scented sage

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating Easy-over Egg 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grans Gorgeous Geraniums. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Says Something 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gaining Good Grades. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Superman Shirt Symbol
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Lucy Locket. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talented Toddler 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Recycled red roses

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short slit skirt
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twosome talking twaddle

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eight Eels Eating 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generating Girl Gossip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly Plump Plum. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mama Mia 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Attitude Adjustment (3 words)
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talking The Talk. K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kevin Kicks Karen


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kevin Kicks Karen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nebulous Nephew, Nick
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kevin kicking kibble

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elven Elvish Entities
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven static statues 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seventy Seven Stitches
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seniors Sipping Sundaes
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberry Slushies Straw
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Walking With Wolf. F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny Frown 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty nibbling nip 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popular Pastime Puzzles 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stout sturdy shoes

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silvery Shining Star
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rated red raspberries

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She should Speak-up
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Passing Performing Players. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some Sharing 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls Gift of Gab
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Blooming Bluebells. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Soft Scarf 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fauna, Flora & Feathers. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Seriously Suspicious Stance
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electronic Engineer Enticement
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tomorrow Tomorrow (only a day away)

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Tomorrow Tomorrow (only a day away)
> 
> W


Wouldn't Work
K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kayak Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overall Oil Output. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking Things Through
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoppity Hoppity Hop. P


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Present Pandemic Passing
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going, good gracious

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spectacular SkyView 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet weather woes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She's Strictly Speaking
G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gruff Grizzled Grandfather 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Rough Riders
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slip-on snow shoes

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Snowman (in the) Spring 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green gables

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slop Shop Self-owner
R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Remaining Rippling Reflection
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nun Nervously Nodding 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gathering garden gladioli

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It is Intellectual
L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely Little Louisa
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ancient Artifacts Antiquities
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shiny Sterling Silver. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rows of red radishes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Skiing Slippery Slopes. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Star 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Removing Roommate's Radio
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Obtaining Organic Okra
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Auto Accident
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ten Times Two. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Oil Opened
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Dill 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender, Lupins & Lilac. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Customers choose classes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selecting Social Studies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheer Sheep Skin
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice natural nicknack

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kindly King’s Kingdom
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mushy mushroom mess

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swimsuit Shorts Schrunk (it's time to get back into the water haven't been there since the shutdown)
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitted kitty kats

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Story Sequencing
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great Green Gum

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Magical Music. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coach Changes Clipboard
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dropped Dainty Dish. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half hurting human
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Nameless Nemesis. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simply Said 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ding Dong Dessert....T
https://www.bing.com/search?q=ding+dong+dessert+recipe&FORM=R5FD1


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasting treacle toffee

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

emotional embracing eyes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Studying sticky situation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nine Nervous Nights
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven sad songs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seventy-seven Sunset Strip
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pleasant People Person 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nervous Niece Nagging
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glorious Grey Galah. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hannah’s Heavenly Homecoming 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grand giddy guitarist

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking things through
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Handy Hard Hat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Theater Tickets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Sticky Stuff. F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Final Fatal Flaw
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Working Washing Windows. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Stop Sign Says Stop

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Powder Puff. F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Frozen Food

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dozen Decorated Donuts
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sizzling Spicy Sausages. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sticky Sugary Sweet
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tricky Trivia 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Angels Alluring Aura. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Absolutely Amazing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Glamorously Grey. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesterday’s Yellow Yacht
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Travelling To Township. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popcorn Please 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Editor’s Easy Exam. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mindful Morning 

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Growing Giant Geranium
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm mighty marmite 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ending Empty Existence
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Emerald Earrings. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silver Steer 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rated red robot 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to Try Things
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silliest Sound

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ding Dong
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Greedy Gobbling Geese. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra early exercise 

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Enormous Elephant Escaped
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dilly Dallying Donkey. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Yarn-balls 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Springtime sun shine

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Extra Eggnog 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaily growing greener 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roaming rapid river
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Readily Ripe Raspberries. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Scented Strawberry Shampoo 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Old Olive Oil. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lady left laughing
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giggling Grannie & Grandpa. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Any Aunts Available 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elves Elongated Ears. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Suffocating Summer Sun
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nightie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extended Extra Edition
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nephew’s Neverending Nightmare. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extending Either Engagement
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talk Truth

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hauling heavy horse

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Eight Escargots. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spreading Silly Stories
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shining Silver Spurs. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping strawberry soda
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aiming An Arrow. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow wobbly wheels

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Soda Stream. M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Married Minor 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

River running rapid
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dirty Discarded Dustbin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Newsletter Needed
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Defending Democratic Dream
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mild misty morning

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gopher Go 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Old Oilskin Overcoat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The Tuesday talk

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kissie Koochie Koo 
O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Oldest Oklahoma Ornithologist 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talented Thoughtful Teacher
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Rickety Rickshaw. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Waning wet weather

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Reviewing Recent Rosters
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some scorched Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly new notion

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nottingham’s Newest Newsagent
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking tiny travels

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Some Sights. S


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Simply sewing seams
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

thrilling team's trip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Purple Pansies. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Something Stylish 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holding Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peter Piper Picks Pickles 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sudden Strong Stomach
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hippy Hula Hoop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

printed postcard photo
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Only One Order Of Oatmeal 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Only One Order Of Oatmeal
> 
> L


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Ladies Looking Longingly. Y


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ypsilanti’s Yanni Yelling
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greeting Girls 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Greeting giggling girls
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shocking Scarlet Stockings. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sisters Serene Smiles
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sweet Sugary Snack 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting good grapes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugary Sweet Strawberries. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Selling Summer Sandals
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff smelly socks

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Skillet 

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Traditional Tunisian Tabouneh
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Head Held High
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have High Hopes. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Scrub 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buy British butter

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosey Red Rash
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Horrid Hives. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ships Sailing South
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hyper Hum

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mom Making Muffins
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Sea Shells. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery steep slope

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exultant Excited Effect
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tunnel (in) Toronto 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Origami Owl Ornament 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Times Ten. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nine Nasty Notes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seventy Seven Sunset Strip. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peter Piper picked a peck

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kelly-green Khakis 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sifting Saxa salt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tickling Tots Toes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheep Shearing Shed
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Dreary December Date
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expressing Ecstatic Excitement
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tetley Tea 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunties Ancient Antiques. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scientific Secure Superman
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ned’s Nylon Nosebag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Granny's going green

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Not New 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wearing Winter Waistcoat. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet washed wellies


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping Squash Soup
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peeling pears & peaches

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Secretary Sending Subscription
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice Nemo 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opportunities Often Occurred. D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dad Dancing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giddy Girls Giggling. G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goat giggled 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drive Doreen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Nice, No No
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Overloud Orchestra. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Ailment Attack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kissing King Kong. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giant Green Godzilla
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Amazing Azaleas 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silent sailing ship

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popular Popovers 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shirley’s So Sensational. L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Library Logbook 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping kitchen kettle

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy Each Egg 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grand Golden Gala. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aviation Airport Alpha
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Auntie’s Awkward Antenna. A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another Almond 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drink Double Diamond

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

donation drive drop-off
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forget Fragrance Free. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eagles Eggs 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stylish Silver Streaks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

speed skater slips
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotting Senior Services. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer School 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long list lurking

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Google Go 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-play Oh Ouch!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High-schoolers Holding Hands. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Strawberry Syrup
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Postal Package 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Economic Efficient Energy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young Yorkie yawning

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

General Games Ground. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing daily dozen (NOT!)

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nonsense Needles
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Silly Songs. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spaghetti sauce spicy
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yucky yellow yarn

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Named Nana Nancy 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yobbos Yelling. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gradually going green

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Number Ninety Nought. T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tonka Tough Toy Truck 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Kindergarten Kites. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sending sweet sachets

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Strawberry Smoothies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing simple stitches

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Stylish Slacks. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Ship

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfumed Powder Puff. F


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Preparing Parisian Profiteroles 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smooth soothing salve

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Prized Pottery Possession
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Not National News 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Similar Short Scenes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Similar salmon salad

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Day 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yester year

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Robin's Recovery Room
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Michaels mail-order mackintosh

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hop Hopper Hopping 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goalie Game Gloves
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Shiny Salon Scissors
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Sweet Sister. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Residential Rubber Roof (we have this on part of our house roof and garage.) Tuesday the roofers will be checking into the other half of the house roof. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling Frightfully Foolish. H


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Hannah’s Horrible Hiccuping
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giddy granny gurning

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grans Gorgeous Gladioli. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inspiration Image Idea
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Alphabet ABC 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crazy Cackling Chimp. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty pink posy

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yellow Yarrow
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wondering Weasel 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Lady
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Yorkie Yapping. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Gorgeous Golden Gladiolus
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Smelling Shampoo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ostrich Overtakes Orangutan. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needle Nosed Nippers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sourced Special Scampi. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Investor Inside Information
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Novelty Needles. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skipping sugary sweets

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Small Sigh
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have High Hopes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seasonal Specialty Stores
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sudoku 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uncle Unwins Underpants. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel saucepan

N


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Nimble Nubile Nellie
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Effortless Exercises. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Special Steak Supper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recently Renovated Room. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Minor mirror mark

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind Kid 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Double Dimpled Dingo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On other occasions
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth Sweet Sauce. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric's Easter eggs 

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sampling Sheila’s Smorgasbord
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dull Dunes 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

small sandy shores
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunburn Sting 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got green ginger

R


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Really Red Rhubarb
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Babys Belly Button. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Babys Belly Button. N


No not now

W


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

sandj said:


> Next word is Y
> 
> Yellow Yarns
> 
> S


Baby bamboo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Startled stork

K


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Kim’s Kind Kids
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sizzling Special Steak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keith's khaki keks 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Sun


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Next number
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next-door Neighbor's Neatness
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sister Shares Secret
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two To Tango
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old Oast 'ouse

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elizabeth’s Easter Egg

g


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Golden Girls
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet strawberry sorbet

T


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tart Tangerine Torte
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every early effort 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tickling Tiny Tootsies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Supply Supervisor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reinstate Recent Reward. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daring Donald Duck

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kens Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Girls Gallivanting Gracefully
Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Margot in FL said:


> Girls Gallivanting Gracefully
> Y


 Yawning Young Yak K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knowing Keen Knitters. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Susan scrubbing skirting

G


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Glimmering Georgian Gaslight
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty-Two Trombones
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seventy Seven Saxaphones. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sixty Six Seraphim
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Misty Monday Morning. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giant gecko galloping

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing Green Grapes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugary sweet strawberries

S 
We crossed on the "G" Sue!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugary Spearmint Spangles.
S


----------



## Sue Rose (Jul 15, 2017)

Sour Strawberry Sorbet
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeter Totter Tilt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ten Tasty Tangerines. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shrimp Seafood Salad
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer DaintyDress. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Steaming Soup Stock
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kittens Keep Kerplunking. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Girls gate-crashing gentlemen

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Numpty Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonderful Wash Week
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen Kitchen Knives. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spoil Stepsister Steals
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Stewed Steak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping Kudley Kitten
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nifty Notions. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sewing Seam Stitches
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spinning Soft Silk. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping kitchen kettle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Exciting Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

George's golfing gadget

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Truck Tires Tool
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ladies Lithely Limboing. G


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Grandma's glorious gardenia


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunties Amazing Aspidistra. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aunties amazing azalea

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Arrogant Aggression. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice number of Nasturtium 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Math Majors
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shifting Sign Signal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Likeable Lucky Lad
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Daily Dishes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shearing Sheep Season
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightingales New Nestlings. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver Soup Spoon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Nightly News. S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Swimming Swiftly South
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hip hip hurrah

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Homemade Haggis. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny Star Sticker
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rude Rascal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky little landlord
D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Delightful Dandie Dinmont
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treasuring Thoughtful Token. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Newest Newborn Needs
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharpening Sewing Scissors. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skipping Social Studies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selecting Satin Suspenders. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Spanish Sentences
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something So Soft. T


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Too Tender


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ripe Red Raspberries
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Striped Shirt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Sundae
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, you beat me to the punch! How about
Teeter Totter Tipping
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glamorous Golf Gloves. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stuffed Shirt she said
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dirty Dishevelled Dungarees. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sneaky Snake Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Designer Dog. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Guys Golf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

First Few Fail. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lady's Lavender Lotion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nosy Nasty Neighbour. R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Risk 

k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Real Reckless Risk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kissing Kevin’s Kitty. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yin Yang Yoga
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another Average Autumn. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New News Network
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Keep Knitting 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girly Girl 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Light loopy lace

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easily Erase E-mail
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long legged lovely

Y


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Youthful yellow yarn


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not now Norah

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

happy healthy hippo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Orrible overcast overhead 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dry Drying Days
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sun shine

E


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Peach Pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants Enormous Ears. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sizzling sausages on sticks

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spicy Salsa Sauce. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excited Enthusiastic Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temptation Too Tantalising. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get going grandad

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dads Doing Digging. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gents green gabardine 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric’s Excitable Emotions. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stevens smart suit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teds Tight Trunks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stevens short shorts

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sids Spotty Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nancy's naughty nylons

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sally’s Sexy Suspenders. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Skunk Smell
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender Lusciously Lingering. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodness gracious Gertie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Express Event. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terribly tiny toes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scratchy Scabby Skin. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Network News
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swimming Simple Strokes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Several Short Sentences
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sniffing & Snuffling Scholar. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Redcurrant and rhubarb roulade

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent English Essay. Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Yard-sale Yarn 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Next Neutral Neutron. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new needles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Spinning Spiral. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long legged Llama

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Accountant Answers Audits. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saddle sore salve

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extinguish Evil Experiment. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talking to Tamie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early Evening Exam. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making matchstick men

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noisy Nextdoor Neighbours. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nosy nextdoor neighbours

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Students Sports Satchel. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon and lime lollies

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Shakes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scoring Short Sessions. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several saddle sores


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Soulful Song. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green garland germinating

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass Growth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Humid Hangout. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two timing Tim
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making Magic Moments. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Splitting silky strands

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharing Some Sweeties. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seven Swans Swimming
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ghostly Grey Ghoul. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long leather laces

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Scarlet Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short summer shower

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxing & refreshing rain
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noting Nothing New. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wold windy weather

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather Risky Road. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dangerous Dirt Driveway
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yonder Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking time to talk

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Keen Kittens. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sieving strawberry sorbet

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty Treacle Toffee. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra early event

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Tropical Tonic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Chair Cover
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Removing Red Rust. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Titan Terrible Terror
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Racing Road Runner. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chewing chunky cauliflower

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rinsing Red Rosewater. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reducing Row by Row
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Watching wet winkles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Sea Shells. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sandy sea shore 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enormous Eagle Eyrie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Express electric engine 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every Effort Established. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dilly dally

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yvonne yelling yes!!!
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simon Selling Shrimp. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Post pandemic party

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Solitary snail sliding

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Gag Gift
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Muffins Mini 


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s Inside Info. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outlandish Outstanding Ocean-view
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

With Worldwide Wisdom. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making magic music


C


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Making magic music
> 
> 
> C


Can't Catch Contagious Covid

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disapproved Daughters Decision. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly new nankeen 

N


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Merry Maid


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Grammax8 said:


> Slippery Sam
> 
> M


Moving Moose

How is this game still going since 2019(?)🤷🏼‍♀️❓


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perseverance Preferred.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quantity Quality Quotes
S (I goofed the last word ended with the letter *D* but I am not changing my answer because I saw the letter *Q* This game keeps your brain thinking that's why it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So Smart Student.T

It was me who goofed Ann, I was having a senior moment


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ticklish Ten Toes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Searching shiny sabre

E
Good to see you again Margot! 😊


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Echoing Earth Eagles 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparkling sterling silver

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ripple Rocky Road
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty double Daffodil

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Lady Left
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trimming tatty tassels

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Summertime Strawberries
S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Suspiciously Slithering Snake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy energy exercise 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone Else Escaped
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty dachshund dog

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Genius Generation Group
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink powder puff

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Furry Fluffy Feathers
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Six sheep strolling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grumpy Gloomy Grandpa
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

African Aardvark ambling

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golf Game Grip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Petunias Pink Petal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lasting lavender

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Romantic Red Roses
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smugglers Secret Stash. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hat Hanger Hook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good-tasting Ginger Gum
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Munching M & M’s. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hare’s Hoppity Hop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter Piper Picked
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dozy Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Masonry Materials Manufacturer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Revealing Red Roses. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff Sunday shirt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trousers Too Tight. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tough thistles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stainless Steel Sink
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Khaki Kites. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny snail shells

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saddle Shoes Scuff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flimsy Frail Flag. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going gradually green

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Notebook. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid's Kite kit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Telling Tall Tales. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Safely steering straight 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teen's Tender Touch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Tow. W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Teen's Tender Touch
> H


Harry’s Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange olive oil?

L


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Leaving Liverpool Late
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra elating exercise 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Espies Endearing Elf. F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

May Morning 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Gloomy Glimpses. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Satin Sheet Set
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Telling tall tales

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Silently Sinking Ship
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pressurised Power Plumbing. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gradually gaining ground

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dangerous Deceitful Drongo. O


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Ogden’s Only Ornithologist 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Trespass. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scary scorching sun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naked Nude Nymphs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saucy sailor Sam

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing Mysterious Mermaid. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't delay Donald

D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Devastating Disaster Downunder
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raging river rolling


G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandma’s Gorgeous Gift. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Teatime Tassies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salted Spiced Sausages. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy Soil Shrub
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big blackcurrant bun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Nutty Nourishment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Table tennis team

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

More Magical Memories. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sourcing shady seat 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talk To The Team. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Munching melting Maltesers

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super Sweet Smarties. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiff starched shirt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toasting Tasty Teacakes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stitching Sally's skirt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tom‘s Torn Trousers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simon's smelly socks

S


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Singing Stella’s Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Graham’s Going Gardening. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Green Grapes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Some Soda. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another aging auntie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Effort Essential. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long long line

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Eleven Eclairs. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet sugar surplus Sue!

S or E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sue Sucks Strawberry Sherbets. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue sampling sweet strawberries

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sue Sharing Sugar Sandwiches. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue sampling sardine sandwiches

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sue’s Stomach Sorta Stuffed. D


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sue’s Sufficiently Satisfied
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doesn’t Do Dieting. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get going girl

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love Luscious Lollies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sweaty scene

E


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Each Enflamed Ember
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rich Rare Relic. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheap china cup

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Polly Parrots Perch. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Hearty Handshake
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expecting Early Essentials. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Sexy Swimsuit
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thick Thyme tray

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonnes Yapping Yorkie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra eager eel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leery Latin Lover. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rich round rubies

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sport Shoes Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Pink Pumps. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft shoe shuffle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expecting Express Envelope. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extraordinary express envelope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extraordinary Express Envelope. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exiting Evening Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Times Two. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Organic Orange Oil
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lavender & Lilac. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crystal clear clean

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never Nothing New. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Winter Winds
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Some Sandwiches. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Special Sweater
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risky Ruinous Road. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down dark ditch

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heavy Haul Highway
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvette’s Yellow Yaris. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SUV Subaru's Sunroof
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fords Front Fender. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolls-Royce Reliability Review
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Workhorse Working Wonders. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

small shiny sedan
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice Neat Nissan. N


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Not nowhere near. R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainwater Running Riot. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two tasty treats
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holding His Hand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donald’s Displayed Diploma. A


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Adept Agile Aardvark
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratifying Girls' Golf
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fowls Flying Feathers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Simon Says
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simons Stinky Socks. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple-looking Silly Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Striped Sticker Stamp. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Patchouli plant perfume 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exquisite Emerald Earrings. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny sapphire studs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Sensitive Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neat narrow nylon 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Numbering Nine Newspapers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soup & Salami Sandwich
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haricots & Ham Hock. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen key & keyhole

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyday Enterprising Experiences. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Solid Stool _(make of that what you will _ .....  ... _ Oh lookie what I found! _)

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing Like Larry. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You yelling & yawing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting Good Grades. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Super sized sweater

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Respectable Reasons. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Steadfast Solidarity

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yolanda’s Yapping Yorkie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra exciting email

L


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Loquacious Loudmouthed Lout
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twenty-Two Thousand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disastrous Daily Design. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

National Newspaper News
S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Standard Shipping

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

girly girl games
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selling Some Stuff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finding future fun

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No New Names. S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Stuff 

F


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Friendly Fluffy Feline

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptional Emotive Expression. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nobody Needs Naughtiness
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sometimes Someone’s Silly. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkshire youth yodelling 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandma & Grandpas Grandchild. D


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

_Dudley Do-Right_ 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrible Two’s Tantrum. M


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Mmmm Munchies!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Some Smarties. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

swilling sangrias 

s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Sweet Sherries. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Sleeping Soundly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yoda Yoga
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arthur’s Annoying Aunt. T


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

titillating tidbit

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thick Tartan Tights. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Single Singer Sings
S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

snotty snout (sorry, couldn't resist) 🙃 

t


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twisted Tangled Trunks. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Serrated Spatula (for cutting pies)
a


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apples Apricots & Almonds. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saucy Sardines Spaghetti
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Igloo In Iceland. D


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Donald Duck
K

I wonder if we're starting to repeat ... don't know if I feel like going through 722 pages (14,000 posts) to find out - lol

Regardless .... this is fun 🙃


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Knobbly Knees. S

Yes Ellebelle, this game is now pretty ancient but it’s keeping the old brain alive


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

silky smooth snake skin
n


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Newts Natural Nails. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stones Shiny Smooth
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holding His Hand. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Date Dinner
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rusty Red Railings. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Smooth Skin
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Next Nightly News. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Scary Stories
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shifting sticky stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny Feathered Friend. D


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Daisy Duck

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kid’s Kindness 
s


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny sterling silver

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Royal Ruby Ring. G


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Golden Golem

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making mandarin marmalade

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent Experience 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Especially Early Edition
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nephews Nostalgic News. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunny Summer Skies
S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Slimy Snail
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Luscious Looking Lolly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Year 1958 Yakety Yak
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen kitchen knives

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotless Scarlet Slippers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly scorching sunshine

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eighteen Eighty Eight. T


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

ohsusana said:


> Eighteen Eighty Eight. T


it ... Takes Two to Tango
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ongoing Offensive Occurrences. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

skipping spaghetti supper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rodents Ruined Roof. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finding fabulous fun

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly New Nightie
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Emergency Essentials. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Sardine Sandwich
h


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having Hashbrowns & Ham
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm My Muffins. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuffing scented sachets

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such Strange Smells. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smelling sausages sizzling

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gloriously Gorgeous Gladioli. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting informative item

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mythical Mysterious Mammal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Last lingering lavender 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember Red Riding. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodness gracious Grandma (what big ears you have)

H


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

(Just you wait) Henry Higgins

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Afraid, Atrocious Act
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Telling Tall Tales. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School Starting Soon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nans Narrow Neck. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen key in keyhole

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Emergency Exit. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toy Train Tracks
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saleable soda syphon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Normally Nothing New. W


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

woefully winding wily wool

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Loves Llama. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abandoned abstract art

at


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Teething Trauma. A


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Absolute Autonomy

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yobs yellow yacht

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two tired travelers

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several sophisticated socialites

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Several slippery steps.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Safe Stepping Stones. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharp sewing scissors 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Satin Stitch. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hurry home Harry

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Yvonne Yelled. D


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Darn .... dinghy damaged .... drowning!

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous green grapes

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Successful Secondary School
L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lucy loves lacemaking.

G


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Golem's grinning grimace

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ellebelles Extra Eeeees. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping squash soup
P


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Pipsqueak Pomeranian Puppy

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Yapping Yorkie. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ebony edged eiderdown.

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops! 😱


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Overly openwork obelisk 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

King Kongs Kayak. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saucy sexy sailor

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Raunchy Rumba Rythm.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy Monday morning

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Grandma Golda.

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Auntie's Accountable Afternoon
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Now Nasty Nancy Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, yucky Yarn
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Needed Needles 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snoopy Sally Scream
M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Musical moments.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sending seven sunflowers
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Starlit Skies. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple stitch sweater.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Runner-beans running riot

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Takis topnotch tzatziki

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Britknitar said:


> Takis topnotch tzatziki
> 
> I


I had to look that one up!!! 

Interesting international ices

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Saturday smiles shared. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dabchicks daintily dabbling

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gina’s glamorous gizmo.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oversized Ostentatious Obelisk. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping Kind Kitties
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Security System. M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Magnificent Melodramatic Musician

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nails need nailbrushes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slow Smooth Sailing.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grotesque garden gargoyle

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Erica’s earflap embellishment

T.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Tiny Tim's tiptoe tapdance through the Tulips

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny satin shoes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shell shaped shawl.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking Like Lovers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Sixteen Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glider Gracefully Gliding. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gordon’s Garden Gadget.

T


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Tilted Three Tier Tower
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Retro Radio. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Organic Orange Oil
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lingering Lavender. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red red roses

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spent Sunflower Seeds. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticks & shiny stones

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sue’s Sleeping Soon. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

National Nightly News
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Showing six-part serial

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely lakeside lodging.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giggling Girls Glow
W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Winter Woolies Weather.

R


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Rolls Royce Rolling
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gertie’s gated garden. 
N


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Naughty Nellie's Nightie

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Emerald Earrings. S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Simon Says .... Stop

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peter Pipers Pickled Peppers. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Small size singlet.

T


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Terrible Twos Temper Tantrum

m


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Max makes music.

C


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Cat's Cradle

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone's economising electricity

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Young Yanni yodelling.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grass growing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Get Going Graduates
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scholars starting school

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Large Lacy Leaf
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Five fiery fireworks

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Spectacular Sparklers
S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Swarthy Swashbucking Sailor

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recalculating Road Routes
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slip stitch scarf.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Father Felt Foolish
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Her Healthy Heart. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toy Train Tracks
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Sunny Skies. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two tall trees

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Serving Smoked Salmon. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

New neon napkins

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sprinkling sesame seed

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Double Donation
N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nora’s new notebook.

K


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Killer khaki Keds

s


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth silky snood.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dare Devil Driver
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running round rails


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simon says Sneeze.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exotic Egg-rolls 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shovelling stoney soil

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lost, lovely locket.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Top Topic
C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Carefully crafted crochet

T


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Tums, The Tummy Tickle Tamer

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ruth raced Rachael.

L


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

laughing loudly

y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Young Yanni’s yo-yo.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

October Orange Object
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times table

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Eric’s early eggnog.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gerald's green gabardine

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early evening entertainment.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ted talking tripe

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early edition edited.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dance Dora

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Always active Amy.

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your yak-milk yogurt

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tastes terribly tart.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The tangiest taste

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ella’s evening engagement.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking telephone talks

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shhh, Susie’s sleeping.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glamour Girl's Gratitude
E


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

empty envelope

e


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Earthy Evidence
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra early evening

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great glittery gift.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twinkling tinsel talisman

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice neat notebook.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping kitties keen

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Near nasty nettles

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several sharp stings

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Salsa session started.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Decision Discussing Deferment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying To Talk. K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kate Kissed Kevin.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nancy’s Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wobbly wagon wheel

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Little Lamb. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big blue balloon

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Nightly News. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So Sue says

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Short Silly Sentences. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

So, Sam said.

D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Danny's Dainty Daisies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sit still Sally

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yolanda yelled Yellow! 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

When we write

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early Easter Egg.

G


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Globby Glutenous Goo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Original Observant Owner
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rare Rustic Relic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Certified Copy Clerk
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Karate Kids Kayak. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted Knotted Knob
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Brown Beret. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time To Think
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Keyboard Karaoke. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra exciting event

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Trainee tart tester.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering Recent Romance. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rail road running 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gypsies Gaining Ground. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Daisy, delightful dancer.

R


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Ripening Raisins

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth sheets.

S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Satan's Shadow 

W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Waste wax.

X


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Xeroxed X-ray

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yuppie
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra economic eating

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giant Green Gourd
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Double dealing Derek.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Karen keenly knitting

G


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Giant Grasshopper Grazing

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass Growing
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous glittering gems.

S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Salty Snack

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kelly's Kiwi
I


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Instant ink. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kevin Kissing Karen. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty Nigel necking

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great gaping gash.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing Honking Horns. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School scholars studying

R


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

joanmary1 said:


> School scholars studying
> 
> R


... that would be G

grimly grinning gargantuan gargoyle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easter Egg Experiment
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tape terribly tangled.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disturbing Distant Drums. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silent solom salute.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eerie Emotional Echo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oceanside Overlooking Ocean
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Newly Named Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Warm Wash Water
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rotten Rancid Rat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time To Think This Through
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hurry Home Husband. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Don’t dilly dally. 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yoyo. O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Olga’s outstanding oysters.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Sugary Syrup. P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Patty Plays Patience

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exploring Electric Eel
L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lace Loving Lana.

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking Aunties Advice. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excitable Evening Event
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Three Triple Tridents
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specialists Strong String. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl's Glowing Gown
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Neon Nightgown. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nancy’s Naughty Notebook.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids Knock Knees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sniffing smelling salts

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Soft Smooth Sable.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Enjoyable Evening Event.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tall tree tops

S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Stellar Stars Shimmering.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gathering Girl Guides. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Slithering silvery snakes.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Stripped Socks
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Scrumptious Sweet Squash.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having Hashbrowns & Ham
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Milky macaroni

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inside Inuits Igloo. O


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Olive oil odor.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resplendent Red Ringlets. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth shimmery shell.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lamb Licks Llama. A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Ambitious Ace Alphabetically 
Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yellow Yarn Yardage.

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Yellow Yarn Yardage.
> 
> European Ethnic Eatery
> E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

European Ethnic Eatery.
Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yachting? You? Yikes!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Satisfied Sandy Sings
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Soulful Solo Singer.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raging Rabid River
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red river rock

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Katie Kissed Kevin.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny's Needed Nap
P


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty Polly's Petunia.

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Angry Antisocial Aardvark. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted Kimono Kit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twisted Tangled Trailer. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Rent Receipt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Temper Tantrum. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm making marmalade

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Elsie’s Enchanted Evening.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Grief Grandma. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Academy Awards "Anchors Aweigh"
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Healed Her Hip. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pink Party Pants
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Scorching summer sand.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disappointed Dinner Date. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Enter Event Early.

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes yester year

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raising Red Radish. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hunting Hartley Hare

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eels Early Escape. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early evening event

T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Talented Trumpet Troupe.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easter eggs early

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Young Yappie Yorkie.

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Extravagant, elaborate, Event.

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Trimming Tree Top

P


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty Pungent Petunia.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An abstract artist

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Top Teen Tutor.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red red rosebud

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Disney Donald Duck
K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kiddies Kite Kit.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Thirty Tonight
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tutor Teaching Tourism. M


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Magical Musicians Moment.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanking Trainee Teacher. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Reasonable Remedy Reached.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Diamond Dress
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sexy Summer Sandals. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny satin sandals

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Susie’s subtle sashay.

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your Yorkie's yapping

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yvonne’s Youthful Yachtsman.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No No Nanette

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Edie’s Envious Emotion.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty new notion

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nearly New Nutcracker.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty research rocket

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Terrible Tongue Twister.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reasonable Rent Rates
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sisters Speeding Stepdad. D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dandy Danny Doolittle
E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ever. Elegant Emerald.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daughter's Designing Decor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruby Red Raincoat. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teal Trim Tea Towel
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lazy Little Linda

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Attractive Aunt Alberta
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Anxious Aunty Anna. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Adina Always Angry.

Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

young Yvonne Yatching.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giant Gorilla Grinning. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Gathering Game. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Envy Elevated Eyes
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slowly Sipping Soup
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty Paper Plates
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sisters sitting still

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lottie Loves Lacework.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Karen Keeps Knitting. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Gloria Gardens Gladly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngster yellow yoyo
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opulent Opal Orb. B


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Bulky Blue Blanket..

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting The Treats. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scribbling silly stuff

F


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Funky Footwear Fun.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice New Nightgown. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neat nasturtium nodding

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gloriously Golden Glow. W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wizards Wooly Wonders.

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shining sticklebacks swimming

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous Glittery Globe.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven eager elephants 

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slow Swaying Saunter.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rampant Rachmaninoff racing

G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Glamours Girl’s Girdle.

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Evening Elegance Everlasting.

G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Greedy Grace Gossiped.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disappearing Dalmatian Dog. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Grieving George Growled
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Digging Down Deep. P


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Prayers Provide Peace.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easily Erase E-mail
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loyal Loving Labrador. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Roy’s Round Robin.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noisy New Neighbour. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Really Riotous Roundup.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popular Pastime Puzzles
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Seeking Sweet Syrup.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking pink Petunias

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sparkling Sassy Salsa.

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adventurous aardvarks antics

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slippery Snake Sulking.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green grenouille grinning

G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Grandiose Gertrude Grinning.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratefully Going Gaga
A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Annie Always Answers.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Singer Sang Song
G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sally Said Sorry.

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry the word ended with *G*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Garden Grasshopper. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rough Road Rut.
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sorry the word ended with *G*


Sorry, had wrong page on my phone.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Turning Twisted Tangle.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone’s Elaborate Excuses. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Solo Skier.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roger running riot

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tina’s Terrible Tumble.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Edith's easter egg

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandpa's growing group
P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Patterned Poncho.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outrun Oversized Ostrich. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Historic Hero
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Owl Off Out. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasteful Tawny Tassels.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrid Henry

Y



























H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hooray! Happy Hour. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rushing running river
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reindeer's red reins

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simply Soft Snow
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Writing wordy waffle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early Evening Event
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tom Turned Thirteen. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next-door Noisy Neighbor
R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Reading Ridiculous Review.

w


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wondering Why & When. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nephew Needed Nearby.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yo-Yo. O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Orange Onesie On.
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Nextdoor Netherland neighbor.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading riotous romance

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Easy Entry Explained.

D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dumbfounded Donna Deceived.

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Don’t Dilly Dally.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yaffle yawning


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grey Gloomy Gossip
P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Pink Pearl.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Labor Lawyer
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rachel‘s Red Ringlets. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shrimp Salad Sandwich
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot Homemade Horseradish. H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hattie’s Hula Hoop.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Poodles Pompom. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Madeleine making muesli

I


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ivy’s Indian Ink.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Katherine’s knitted knicker.

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Roy’s Red Rocket.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Truly tasty tomatoes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Slip Stitch

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Henry's high horse

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Eva Enjoys Entrelac.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coffee Cup Counter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rural Rapid River. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rolling River Rapid.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delivering Different Desserts
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Serving Sweet Savory

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth Yellow Yoyo
O


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Onion Odor Oy

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yield Yearly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yellow Yam. M


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Majestic men mauling.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Gorilla Group. P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pearl’s Pretty Pullover.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Rude Rascal. L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lost loose Laces.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Shiny shimmering sea.

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Annoying Audio Alarm. M


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Magical Music Movement 
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tree, Tinsel Trimmed.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delivering Daily Document
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treacle toffee

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excitable Educated Experience
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enemies Exchanging Envoys. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Several Singing Sisters
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sponging Sticky Stickers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet scillas springing

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Goulish Ghost. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tip top tailor

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really Risky Road. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dance Daniel

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lena’s Lovely Lei.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Idle idiot Isaac

C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute Crochet Cover.
R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Relatively Rich Relative.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exotic Eminent Empress. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Scrumptious Sweet Syrup.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Picture Perfect Photo
O


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, Orange Oreo.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Offering Old Opal. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long long line

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eight Elongated Eels. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuck sticky stuff

F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Fuzzy furry fleece
E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ella’s Elegant Entry.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yolande's Yorkie yapping 

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Greg’s Grand Gesture.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elongated earwig eating

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Genuine Glass Grapes
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sterling silver set

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Top Topic
C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute Crocheted Cover
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rustic Road Rules
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Stitch Shawl.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Legged Labrador. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

River running rapidly
Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yelling YooHoo Y'all.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Life Long Learner
R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Repeating Repeater Rifle

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eventually Earnings Expire. E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone Emails Everything

g
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Grief Girl. L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lazy Looking Lad.

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Doubtful Daisy Dances.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sally’s Scarlet Shawl. L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lazy Lounging Lady

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes! Yasmin Yelled.
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Darn, Dagnabit Doggie.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Every Event Ends.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Skater Squat
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Talented Token Taker

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Recent Ready Reader.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolling Rocks Ricochet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tugging Tangled Trout. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Thousand Twenty-Two
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overhead Overhanging Oleander. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Restaurant Restrictions Restroom 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Men Members
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Security Siren Squeal.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lad's Laughter
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risky Ruinous Road. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dainty Dancing Doll.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lady Laughing Loudly.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yachtsman’s Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twisting turning track

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ken’s Karate Karma.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acrobatic aardvark acting

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous George Grinned.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't drip down

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice Needles Needed.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dank dreary days


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skipping School Scenario
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old ornamental obelisk

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted Kitties Kit
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Talented Tunisian Teacher.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recommended Reality Reading
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guardians Gifted Goods. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleeping Shear Sheep
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Planting Plentiful Pumpkins. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silky Smooth Sheet.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

This thistle thicket

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

The Trail’s There.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emotional Elders Escape. E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Timing
Tickity Tack

K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knees knocking kid.
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dark Dickensian Doorway.
Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Youngster Yelling Yeah

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Halfwit Hooligan Hollering. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Growing green grass

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sister Sarah Sewing. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaelic Grandma gurning

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glowing Glamorous Granny.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yorkshire yorkie

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Elegant Eloise Entrances.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sally sucking syrup

P


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Puckered Pickled Pepper

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rushing River Ripples.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sashaying Sassy Susan

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice New Notions.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Secret Sewing Scenario
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Original Oldies 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Some Sweets. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scary Spider Story
Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yesterday You Yelled

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Day's Doctor Diet
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tell The Truth.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Home Handy Hints. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shovelling snow soon

(I hope not) 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tight Tank Top.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penelope prettily posing 

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glamorous Gaiety Girl.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lounging lady like


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Event Entry Excitement.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three theatre tickets

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stall seats Sorted.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dozing dreamily daily

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yummy Yarn Yardage.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excessive early energy

Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yodeling Young Yvonne

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Eva’s Energetic Exercise.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Eva’s Energetic Exercise.
> E


Exciting Electric Energy

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yahoo Yelled Youngster. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rioting Revolting Rebel.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Local Lawyer's Lunch
H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Hooker Haven

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Nipping Numbat. T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tremendously Tall Tree.
E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Extra Energy Empty.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yanking Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Natures Natural Need

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan Does Dash.
H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Hilarious Haircut Hairstyle 

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Exit Energetic Ezra.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aiding And Abetting
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going Great Gaming. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going Gone Goods
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shopping Super Sales. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smart Senior Shopper.
R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rebel Responding Rapidly 

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

You-hoo! Yelled Yvonne.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eager Exciting Enthusiasm
M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Many Melodramatic Memories.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounding Super Sympathetic
C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute Curly Cut.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trading Tools Terms
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Susie Skipped School.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luscious long lashes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sharp Sassy Salsa.
A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Serenity, Silence, Sanity

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterdays Youthful Yachtsmen.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nodding, "Nothing New?"
W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wondering, Waiting, Watching.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gathering Grateful Guests
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Scattering Seeds Sparsely 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne’s Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitting kinky kangaroo 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overly Obtuse Observation
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing Nice Now. W


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Simple Simon Said

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Downunder Dingo Drinking. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Giant Gorilla Growling 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorilla gorging grapes

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sloth Silently Sleeping. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gander gobbling grain


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Niece Nicely Napping.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gaffer gaining ground

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dusting Duty Disaster.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right rust remover

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Robust Round Robin.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Normally Nice Night. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tais Twight Time
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchanting Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny Serene Star
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Ruby Ring. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Girl Got Gold!
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dîners Devoured Dinner. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Resident Responding Respectfully 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppies Yacht. T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tactfully Telling Truth

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helen’s Handy Handbag. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Green Gown

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nina’s Naughty Notations.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

She Sounded Sarcastic 

C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Created Crochet Cowl.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Laura Laughed Ludicrously 

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Youths Yellow Yoke.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting event erupting

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glorious Garden Gateway.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yardstick Yarn Yield
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing darning duty

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy Yarn Yellowy
Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Young Yachtsman's Yardstick.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kidney-shaped Kitchen Kettle
E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Even Edged Entrelac.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Childrens Cartoon Comic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Comical Chic
C


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Carole's Choir Chuckled

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dietitian's Day Diet
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trendy Tailors Tattoo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oliver Overly Obese
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Envious Enemy Explioded

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doreen Dilly Dallied. D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Denying Devious Demand

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Deadly Dictators Demands. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Soothing Silent Serenity 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yawning, Yodelling & Yapping. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gathering Garterstitch Garments.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Selling Sewing Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Family Farm Feud
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Double Dip Dyed.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Date Delayed
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Delightful Dancing Days.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swirl Skating Skirt
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny Tinsel Tutu. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ulysses Unearthed Ukulele
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Edwards Excuse Ended. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan’s Dusty Desk.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitting knitted Knickknack.

k


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kay’s Knit Kit.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thinking tactical thoughts

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stylish Sideway Stitches.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smart suave sophisticates

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Stitched Shawl.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leaving London lights

S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Scary Skelton Season

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Next Number Needed.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreadful Ding Dong. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gambler Gordon’s Goodies.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stewart’s Stuffed Sporran. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

nesting newest newborn
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Nightly Nightmare Now

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We Were Wrong
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Get Going Grandma. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Aunties Autumnal Afghan. 
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

No New News

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spending silver sixpences

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sandals Slim Strap.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Posh purple pagoda

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Awkward Aerobic Act. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

There's This Thing
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous Green Garland. 
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dangerously Darting Driver

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rats Running Rampant
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tip Top Tipster.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roundabout Road Rules
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Sparkling Stars. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sewing Seams Straight

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tainted Top Teeth. H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Help Holding Hank.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting Knee Kickers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kansa karate kid

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Double Darning - Damp.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picking podded peas

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Satin Shirt.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The tall tale 

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyone Eats
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft sausage rolls

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slced Salami.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Imitating Italian ice


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Exactly" Exclaimed Ex-
X


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Xeroxed Xylophone Xerox.

X


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Xanthic Xbec Xing.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Green Peppers
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silly Slap-Stick.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitting Knick Knack.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keith's kodak kamera 

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Angie, Always Angry.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yootha's yellow yoyo


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yank Yarn Yardage.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra effective eelpot

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two Theatre Tickets.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Serious Sock Stretcher

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rodeo Rope Rider
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Racing Red Race-car. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Round Red Robin.
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Needy Nosy Neighbor 

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rich Red Ribbons.
S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Salami Sandwich, Sliced 
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dastardly Dusting Disaster.
R


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Reliable Roadside Restaurant & Restroom

m


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mister & Missus McIntosh
H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Hour Hooray.
Y


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Young Yuletide Yodeller Yodeling
G

Yes, there is such a being ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sleeping Silently Squirrel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

G Getting Glimpse Gnawing

L Lavishing Lifetime Lovers

S


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Simply Stunning Sunset
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking Things Through
H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Hippity Hop Hare

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Easy Entry / Exit.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three times table

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Extra Entries Expected.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dabbling Daisy duck

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Katy Kissed Keith.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holding His Hand
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dilly dally

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yana’s Yummy Yakitori.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ideal icing icicle

E


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

elegant elongated earring

g


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gary’s Going Golfing.
G


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Grant guarantees grant

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timothy tickles toes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Salad Sandwich. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hour happening 

G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

General George Gossip 

P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Patterned Paper.
R


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

relatively reliable roadmap

p


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Purchase Proper Paraphernalia.
A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Anxiously Anticipated Appointment 

T


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

terribly throbbing toothache

e


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elsa's Eye Exam
M


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

my mother's mangled marriage 
(not true of my own mother, but I'm sure that someone's mother's marriage is mangled - LoL)

e


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Excuse Ellebelle
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Explaining Exotic Experience

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Easy Explained Excuse.
E


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

errant earwig exterminated, eww!

w


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wooly Waistcoats Wanted.
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Diminished Design Dimension 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new notepaper

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Remember Ready Reckoners.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sitting silently Still 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Living a Lavish Life
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Enjoying Every Event
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Telling Tall Tails. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Trip Tickets
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Sad Stories
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Sale Saving.
G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Giving Gifts Graciously 

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yellow Yarn Yoke.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Embroidery Edging
G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Gathering Gleeful Geese

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Eric’s Eggnog Experiment. 
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Telling Tall Tales

s


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Soup Supper.
R


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Roto Rooter Rescues Reliably

y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yucky Yellow Yarn

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nowhere Near New.
W


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Walking While Whistling.

G


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Gleefully Growing Glorious Gladiolas

s


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soft soap soaking

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Garden Gift.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tots Tangled Tresses. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stripped Shoe Strings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Satin Slippers. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Satin Sheet.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Telling Tall Tales. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Singing Sea Shanty.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your York Yodel
L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely Looking Lace.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting Enthusiast Evening
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

George’s Garnet Gansey.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yarn Yay
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yuppies Youthfulness. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slippery Snow Slope.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enough Emu Eggs. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Silent Slithering Snake

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Emily Exudes Excitement.
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tasty Tantalizing Treat

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toe Tapping Tonight. T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Taping Tough Triangles

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Square Shaped Shoulders. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slick Ski Showoff.
F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Finding Fraudulent Figures 

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slinky Sewing Silk.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitting Kids Kilt

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Trick/Treat Time.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eerie Evil-looking Eyes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stop Sullen Stares. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

scary strawless scarecrow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weird Wild Werewolf. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny forum folk

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kath’s Knit Kit.
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Theater Teacher Talent 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time to type

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Everone's Envious Employer

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Range Rover Racing. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Grandma Grinding Grain

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nerdy Nephews Notebook. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted King-size Knitwear
R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rapidly Reading Report 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teacher's Trigonometry Test
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Trustworthy Tutor Teaching

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grumpy Grandpa’s Gasbagging. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Gathering Geese Gaggle 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exploring Earthlings Exit. T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tantalizing Tasty Torte

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Effective ermine earmuff

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Florist Features Freesia. A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Always Amorous Admirer

R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Duplicate....sorry.

R is the letter next in order.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recommended Reading Report
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tickling Ten Toes. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several short sentences

S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Secret Scandal Story

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yielding yarn yardage

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Everlasting Egotist Energy 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Yvonne’s Yelling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Genuine Generous Girl
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Ludicrous Laughing Lady.

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Yoghurt Yesterday. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yummiest Yet 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty Treacle Toffee. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

East Elm Estate
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evicting Elderly Eskimo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old Orange Orchard
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dank dreary days

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scary, Spooky Season
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naked Nubile Nymph. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His High Hopes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Supervisor Screening Staff. F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Funny Fellow Friend
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donald Ducks Daisy. Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yellow Yucky Yucca

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had horrid habits

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shimmering Snake Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nothing new nowadays

S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sleeping Snoring Sound

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double down duvet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tea Towels
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sewing Something Special. L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Licking Lollipops Lovingly

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yak Yarn Yardage (Y there are sooo many words ending with Y and few starting with Y, Y oh Y)
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Empathy Enlivens Everyone 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Equally Eager Enthused
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delectable Delicious Dates. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Selling Sterling Silverware.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Edible Eggplant
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tasting Terrible Tripe

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeww Enoughs Enough. H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

High Heights Hiking

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Georges Greek Grandma. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Awkward Angle
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants eating anything

G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Good Greens Greasy

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young yambean & yarrow

W


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Write With Warmth.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Healing Her Heart. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tender Toddler Touch
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holding Harry’s Hand. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dainty Dancing Doll.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Liking Lovely Lingerie 

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Entertainment Eventually Ending.
G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaggle Golden Geese

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Extra Energy Expected.
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Deviously Devilish Development 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Terrible Tongue Twister.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roguish rascal running

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Grinning Gargoyle. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Economy empty envelope

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easing Everyone’s Expenses. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Savvy Savings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shopping Summer Sales.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shiny Santa Sleigh.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hip hip hurrah

H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Holiday Hopes.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shiny sterling silver

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roller Rink Room
M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Magic Merry Makeover.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rust red racer

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Really Risqué Remark. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Karen's khaki knitting

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Garden Gala,
A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Alyshia Acted Anxiously

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Youngsters Yearly Yahoo.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ordering Online Opal. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Library Laptop Loan
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Noisy Nutty Neighbor

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rusty Ready Reckoner. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recommended Reading Refresh
H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Help Helen Hop.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Policeman patrolling privately

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yucky Yellowed Yarn.
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Needing Needles Now

W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching Wendy Weave.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easing Eric’s Earache. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Easy Embroidery Edges.

S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sleuthing Similar Situation

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Narrow Needles
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silky Slipped Stitches.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

silver satin slippers
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Single Silver Star.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rough Riders Roundup
P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Pink Panel.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Long Lengthy Legend

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Dog Dare
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eskimo Escaping Elder. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ragged Rascal Running.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey Ghoulish Ghost. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasty Toasted Teacake.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Explore extra employees

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Side Salad.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delish Devil-food Dessert
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Teatime Treat.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The Time Traveller. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Really Rare Ruby.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes You’re Young. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glorious Gothic Garden.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty new nails 

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Short Sequined Skirt.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twirling two tartans

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Strong String.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous gladioli galore

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Extra Entry Enabled.
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dilly Dallying Darlene

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagles eating earwigs

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Santa Stockings Sorted.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dream Designer Doll
L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Long Leafy Lane.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ethereal entity emerging

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghostly Gang Gathering.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodbye, Good Grief!
F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Fire Fighting Firemen

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Nightly News. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Subtle Shaded Silk.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knee knocking Kilt

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two twisted toes. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stocking Stitch Scarf.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fishing for fun

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nifty New Needles.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stockinette Stitch Shawl
L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely Lace Lanyard.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dacron day dress

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Supper Soiree.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants eagles & eels

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

See Santa’s Sleigh.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having habitual habits

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strong Sand Storm
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mithering moaning Minnie

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elsa Enduring Earache
E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early Evening Edit.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Top Ten
N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Not Number Nine.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Esthetic Eagle Eyes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugary Sweet Sherbet. T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Trash Takeout Today

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow Yaffle yawning 

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Glass Glitter-ball.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

look long & lovingly

Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

You Yaking Yesterday

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee Yi Yah. H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Happily Hippity Hop

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Polly Parrot. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tip Top Tap.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty Polynesian Parasol. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lacklustre Lady luck

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kath’s knick Knacks.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Solemn Sunday Sermon 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearby Night Nurse
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Each enchanted evening 

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glamorus Great Grandma.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Asking about arrangement
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toddlers terrible tantrum

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother's Monthly Meeting
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Giggly Girl Gang.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goosey Goosey Gander. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red rose ribbon
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nans New Nightgown. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice Nutty Nougat.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The time trial

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing Like Larry. Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Youths Yell Yeehaw.
W


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Wisdom While Waiting

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golfer group greet
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three twittering thrushes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Swooping Summer Swallows.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Solving Serious Situation 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty nosey neighbour

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Really Rough Rally.
Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yawning Yelling Youth

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Harry's honking hooter

R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Reading Really Rapidly 

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Young Yvonne’s Yearbook.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen kingfisher kicking

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Group Gatherings Games
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saturday n Sunday smiles

S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sterling Silver Server

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rudolf Reindeer’s Ready.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yuletide Yummies
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Santas Spotless Sleigh. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holding His Hand
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daughters Delightful Dress. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy Sparkly Sundress
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Striped Sleeveless Shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The time to travel 

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Long Loose Lace.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Earthworms emerging eerily

Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yearning Youthful Youngster
R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Remake Round Rondelle.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early entry n exit 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tip Top Tapestry.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yakult yield

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzy Dancer.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rickety Rocker Recliner
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rough ragged raincoat

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tilt Twist Topple.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Every Envious Enemy

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yachtsmen Yelling & Yacking. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Get Grandma's Goat
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Terrible Timber Trail

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lace Long Leggings
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone Shouted Shark ! K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kitty’s Knitting Kit.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tutor Teaching Tourism. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mickey Mouse miming

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Giving Generous Gift. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tea Time Talk.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenny's kitchen knives

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stainless Steel Sharpener.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip Roaring Rapids
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Straight Seam.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Milk Mocha Matcha
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rusty ramp rail

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laughing like lunatic
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Calorific Cream Cakes. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Soulful Sing Song.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandpa’s Giant Gourd. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dad's Distance Driving
G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Grimey Gritty Garbage

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every Estate Estimate
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Engineering Experiment

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

two times two. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

On One Occasion
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never, Not Never. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reducing Reckless Risk
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knee Kicking Kid

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dig Dirt Deep.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Purple Party Plates
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smart Silver Surfer.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repair Rattan Rocker
R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Reindeer Ranch Roundup.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peters Pickled Peppers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suzy Snowflake Song
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Girls Going Giddy. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You yearning yestyer year

R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Revolting Rebal rebellion

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nightgown

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Naughty Nineties.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar sweet sorbet

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Sailing.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geologists Gifted Group. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Program Planning Panel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Local Lads Laughter. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Road Racing Results
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stewing Some Steak. K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yodeling Yoda 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Annoying Arthurs Aunt. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two To Tango.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Operas Opening Overture. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Exciting Evening Event.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two times twenty

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yarning Young Yokel.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Licking Lollipops Languidly

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yearold yellow yardarm 

M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Mild Mannered Man.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice new nailfile

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ernie’s Everyday Effort.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking things Through
H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Her Helping Hand.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing daft daubs

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Strawberry Sundae
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

English Essay Exam. M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Molly’s Messy Marshmallow.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wally’s Wobbly Wheelbarrow. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Will Work Wonders
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such Strong Strength. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heavy Hourly Haul
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lugging Loaded Logs. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snug Safety Services
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Secure Steel Shield. D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Doubles Dancing Daintily

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yucky Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Kids Knitting Knowledge

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Extra Enchilada. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ava’s Awful Addiction.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nifty New Needles. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silky Soft Stocking.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Georges Girlfriend. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing daily duties

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shining Santas Sleigh.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Henry having high-time

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Eagerly Eating Everything.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gosh greedy guts

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Seized Sneaky Snickers.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Serving Smooth Sorbet
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Twisted Tall Tale.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Equestrian Event Entries
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Six Silver Surfers.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seven Snow-white Swans. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Secret Sparky Scenario
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overly Outrageous Opera. A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Angry Active Anarchist

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Telling Tall Tales
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Simple Simon Says. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Spectacular Sub
B


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Balancing Bouncing Baby

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne Yelled Yikes. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sparkling Sea Shell.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lady Laughing LoudY


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't Deceive Dad
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dealing Double Deck

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Keep Kids Kind.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing Dirty Dancing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goats grazing Grass
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Santa Stuffing Sack. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kate's knitting key 

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yearly Yarn Yardage.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagerly eating extra 

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ate Awful Appetiser.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running rings round

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzy Dad Dancer.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rock & Roll Revival
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

long legged lizard

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doing Double Dutch (remember jumping rope like that) Now I would have a hard time jumping regular jump roping. Even climbing stairs are hard for me to do.
H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Having Hope Helps.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny Slippery Shoes 
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Shot Silk.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Koarse kurly kale (fed up with the letter K)  

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Energy Emitting Engine

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every excited elephant

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two Tinker Toys.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stodgy sultana sweet

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two Times Table.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Earmarked eagle eyrie

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Enjoy Easter Egg.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good-looking Generous Gentleman
N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Need New Novel.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lizard Lying Limp
P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Parcels Packed.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty daffodil drooping

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glitter Glued Garland.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Douglas duck dancing 

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous Gold Globe.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Effect Energy Excell
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lollipop Licking Lady
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngsters Yelling "Yahoo!" (soon will be Christmas break)
O


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Original Orthopedic Organizer 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raising Rex Rabbits
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shoveling Slippery Snow.
W


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Willing Women waiting

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great green gorgon

N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Neutral New Notification 

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

New Noisey Neighbour.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Robot running riot

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tiny Tot Tumbles.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sipping steaming soup
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Parent pushing pedal-car

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Racing rapid racer
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rose red rayon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Nostalgic Neighborhood
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dear Daddy Dancing.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gardner Grows Geranium
M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Mad Musical Moment.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tennis Tournament Tour
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rose Red Ruby. Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Young Yvonne’s Yogurt.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Timing The Test. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasty Toffee Treats.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sumptuous Sweet Stuff
F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Frantically Finding Financing 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting Good Grades. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students Spell Success
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet Summer Scent.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tollbooth Tokens
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swallows Some Soup. P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pete’s Pizza Portion.
N


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

No Negativity Now

W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, Wonderful Watch.
H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Horrible Hacking Happening

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Grannie Gets Giggles.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Severally Sneezing Silently 

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yachtsman Yachting Yacht
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two Theatre Tickets.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

South Side Supersonic. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Christmas Candy
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Yellow Yoghurt. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Twisted Tree Trunk.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Kneeling Knees knocking 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gregarious gorilla gurning

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glittering Green Garland. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dropped Down Drain. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Network Negative News
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Suspenders Supporting Stockings. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Secretly Searching Solution

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naturally nice nainsook 

K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kate’s Kite Kit.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking tasty tincture

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Effervescent Energising Elixir.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Risk Reduction Ratio
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overrated Organic Okra. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Apples Available?
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating exceptional eggs

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slowly Sailing South. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hotel Head Housekeeper
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rated Regional Restaurants. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Straight Seamed Shift.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three thousand + two

O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

One Odd Opening.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great go getter

R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rapidly Running Race

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elsa's Eye Exam
M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Making Music Mayhem.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might Make Macaroni. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intelligent International Idea
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann Announces Abracadabra. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Actors Available.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emerging Elderly Extras. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stage Scenery Set.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thursdays Think Tank. K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kittens Knitting Knots.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Short Story Scenario
O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Olga’s Old Origami.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m Into Interviewing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grass Growth
H


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Horrific Halloween

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticing Next-door Neighbor
R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Robust Robotic Roomba.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alan's always ahead

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Delicious Desserts Delivered.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Downing daily dose

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early Exotic Evergreens.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spectacular sea shells

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sparkly Silver Sequins.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Similar Sparky Scenario
O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Odd Orange Oval.
L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Odd Orange Oval.
> L


Lovely Lacy Lingerie 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Estimate Estate Escrow
W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wild Winter Wonderland.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious Duck Dinner (Crispy duck with orange sauce, yummy) 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Regional running race

E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Eventful Ending Evidence 

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early Evening Entrance.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Entertaining Evening Entertainment 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tourist Train Trip.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink painted pagoda

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Alpine Activities.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sporty snow sled
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dusty Dancing Doll.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long Lost Lover
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Retro Robot. T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Taking The Train

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Need New Needles.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Silly Sally skipping

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glowing Green Globe.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting entrance exam!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monday Morning Mess
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stitches So Simple.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eleven elves emerging

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaming Gnomes Group.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Preparing potato packages

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Shoestrings Slices (potatoes)
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stylish Snow Shoes,
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sumptuous Strawberry Slices. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smooth Sabe-colored Sand
D


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Deep Dancing Dip

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect Pepperoni Pizza
A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Aggie’s Awkward Accent.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Traveling Tales
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Steaming Spicy Sauce.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone Else Evaluates

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa's stuffed sack

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitter Knitting Kit
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tiny Tinker Toy.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yahtzee Yahoo
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ousting old oakum

M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Magical Musical Moment. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two Tiny Tots. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scrappy Simple Scarecrow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wherever We Wander. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Really Rotund Robin.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nightingale's natty nest

T

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasty Toasted Teacake.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting emails everywhere?

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Riotous Reindeer Racing.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Group Guessing Games
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scruffy school satchel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lad's Library Loan
N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nowhere Near New.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where when why
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yardman, Yawny
Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Youngster Yelled Yahoo.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One On One
E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Easy, Empty Everything.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gotta Get Going
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Giggling Girlie Group.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty purple parasol

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely Lavender Lace.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Entertaining Elf
F


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Full Frilly Frippery.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Yob Yelling. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Green Glowing Globe.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone Eating Endive

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Enchanting Elf Event.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Telling tall tales

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slow Sliding Snow.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wet Waterproof Wellies. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sporty Sweat Suit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddlers Tired Tears. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sulky Seasonal Shopper.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roller Rink Rental
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lasting lightbulb

B


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Baked Brownies Burnt.
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tasting Tangy Tangerine

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything Else Equal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Living Life Luxuriously. Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Love Laughing Loudly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your Young Yorkie. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Entered Evergreen Event.
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tickling Tiny Toes

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuffing sage sausages

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silver Sparkly Sequins..
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sumptuous salmon salad

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Delicious Decadent Dessert.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thirty three thousand 

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Duck Down Duvet.
T


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Tickling Tongue Twister

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rudolph Reindeers Rehearsal. L


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lady Laughing Loudly.

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yucky Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nowhere Near Narnia.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

All about Adele 

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ernie’s Extra Echo.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Observing Old Ox
X


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Xenia’s Xanthic Xoanon.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticed Nothing New
W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful Wishing Well.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Licking Lime Lollipop. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Positive Postman Payment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasting Turbot & Trout. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talking twaddle today

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling Yoohoo Yoohoo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only one orange

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Every Extravagant Entry. 
y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yucky yellow Yucca

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Always Available Anywhere.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another ancient abacus

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silly Simple Singalong.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gentle ginger guinea-pig

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous Gingerbread Gate.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra Entertaining Excerpts. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Silent Sounding Snake

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoying Enchanting Entertainment
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Towing The Tank. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid's Knitting Kit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tutors Tiny Trumpet. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tinkerbell’s Tiny Toes.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slippery Satin Slippers
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Snow Shoe Shuffle.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enhancing Emulsion Example
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each Enterprising Example. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Entrancing Embroidery Example.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone’s Entertaining Exercise. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elbow Elastic Ease
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eggs Extra Expensive. E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Exciting Elf Extravaganza. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking About Anaemia. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Auntie’s Awkward Answer.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rudolph, Red-nosed Reindeer
R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Random Robot Raffle.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Edith’s Entertaining Eric. C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Crumbly Custard Cream.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eerie early eruption 

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Notable Nimble Ninja.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An abbey abbess

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Soul Sister Singing.
G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Graciously Giving Groceries

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sea salt scrub
B


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Blissfully blowing bubbles.

s


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silent Snow Scene.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone Envies Everything


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gift Giving Galore.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elves Entertaining Everyone. E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Enough Evidence Exhibited.

D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dainty Daisy Doilies.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scottish sailing ship

P


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Pimple Picker

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rough Rocky Road. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Delightful Delicious Dessert.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Through the thicket

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two to Tango.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

October overly overcast 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Two Theatre Tickets.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Splendid Scarlet Skirt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Tea Towels
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stroking Soft Skin. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Noisy Nextdoor Neighbour.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recently Renovated Relic. C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Christmas Crackers Crinkle.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every exciting extra

A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Access Always Available.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every Englishmen expects

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Angels Around.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Distribution Designer Design
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Norfolk Newspaper. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading reports rapidly
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeti’s Yowies & Yobbos. s


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Santa's Sales
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Santas Special Sleigh. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hotel's Holiday Holly
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yesterday yelling yahoo

O


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Onion Odor Omelet

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Think This Through
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He hails Helen

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Night-time Nibbles
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Stockings Safely Stored.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doing dirty dishes
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slippy Soap Suds.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scented soap smell

L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lads Last Laugh.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heartly Heavenly Hash
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard hairy hairpin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nosy Noisy Neighbour. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Roaring River Rapid

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Decker Deal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Licking Lemon Lolly. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Youth's Yoga 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An American Abroad. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dangerously Driving Distraction
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neddy’s New Nosebag. G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Glorious Glittering Garland.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dripping down drain

n


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Number Nine Needed
D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dancing Daffy Duck.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't dance Daisy

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Yvonne Yaps. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Short Stories 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Starchy & Stiff. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy fun & frolics

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soldier Serenading Sweetheart. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasty Traditional Treats.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Savoury salted samosa 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another Analytical Agenda. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

African American Art
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiptoeing Through Tulips. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Singing Sad Song

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gran’s Ginger Gateaux. 
x


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xena’s Xtra X-ray. Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yani’s Yellow Yardstick.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keepsake Knick Knack
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting Khaki Knickers. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shhhh Secret Santa
A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Angels Always Around.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dancing Downy Duckling. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giggling Granny's Gift
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tipping The Truck. K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kevin’s Knick Knacks.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Sugar & Spice. E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweett Spicy Sauce

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eager Ecstatic Elf. F


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Fripperies For Fifi.
I


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

😟. Double post.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It Is Important
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tempting Tasty Treats.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Fun Festive Food

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious Duck Dinner
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Royal Ruckus. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simply Scrumptious Sauce.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evil Expressionless Eyes. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Snow Sleigh Season 

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Naked Nacho Nabber.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rude Robbers Robbery. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y Y You???
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Under Upsidedown Umbrella. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arriving At Airport
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Touring The Town. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nibbled Nasty Nuts.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Said Something Similar 

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rather Rotund Roast.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasting treacle tarts


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Sausage Savouries.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sterling silver salver

R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rhythmic Reindeer Riders.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slippery ski slopes

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Skilful Skating Showoff.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy Full Fluff
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fearing Feathered Friends. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Singing Seasonal Songs.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sipping Sweet Sherry. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippee Ya, Yuletide
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Evening Events. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sawdust scattered somewhere

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

‘Eve’ Excitment Everywhere.
E


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Excited Envelope Exchange 

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Exciting Elf Event.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Their Time Together
R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Reindeer Ride Ready.
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You, You & You. U


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Understanding Urban Uber.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rewards Ranch Rodeo
O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

One Odd Oasis.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stormy Seas Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dairy Delights Deli. I


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Irrelevant itchy incident 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Thoughtful Tasty Treats.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Sticky Sweets
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spare Steel Spanner. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Reading Ruler
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Retro Radio. O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Odd Organic Offering.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee Green Giant. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tiny Twinkle Toes.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smiling Shiny Star
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remaining Rather Rigid. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Date Delayed
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desiring Dazzling Diamond. D


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Dad Dancing Dare.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptional Extra Enjoyment. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two Travel Totes
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy Salty Shells. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Soothing Sea Shore.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emu’s Enlarged Egg, G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Gran’s Grumpy Gardener.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Romantic Red Roses
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shiny Silver Sixpence.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exquisite Energy Essence
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone’s Eternal Experiences. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Shhh, Santa’s Sleeping. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Grandpa Gossiping. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandma Graciously Grateful
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lonely Looking Llama. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artful Alpaca Apparel
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Lambswool Leggings. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Silky Shirt.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tartan Terylene Tie. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slip slop slip

P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Parcel Paper.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosie raggedy ragdoll

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovely Little Lulu
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Underneath unfolded umbrella

A


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Anticipating Apologetic Announcement

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea time treat 

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Taco Tuesday Treat.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The Thursday Tutorial. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lessons Learned
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dolls Dainty Dress. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sister's Secret Stars
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sharing scrumptious sweets.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Something Spectacularly Special. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long lanky legs

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Special Surprise.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Examining Endless Essays. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing saddle Stitch

H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hooray! Happy Hour.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ripe raspberry red 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirt-road Dwell Duplex
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xavier's extra x-ray

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Yonder Years
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Surfing Somewhere South. H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy, Healthy, Honest.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

His Heartful Humor
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Happy, Healthy, Honest.
> T


Therapy Toys Therapeutic
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chewing Chocolate Chips. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Steaming Savoury Soup.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proper Potato Pancakes. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slowly Steps Sideways.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow-covered Slippery Steps
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soft Silk Shawl. L


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Lonely Little Ladybug.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gangly Green Grasshopper. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Radar Rotating Rapidly 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young youth Yehudi

I


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Initiated Interesting Investigation.

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nearly New Notions.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked salmon + shrimps

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spicy Seafood Salad
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainty daily dance

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Exciting Expedition
N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nifty Nimble Nancy.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yet, Yearning Your
R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Rare Resolutions Remembered.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious Devine Dessert
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasty Teatime Treat.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Truthful Teacher Tells Tales
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such Slanderous Suspicions. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Studious Student Shocked
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Demand Dutiful Direction. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Niece's New Notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping Keen Kittens. S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Reading Rightist Rhetoric


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Comfy Crocheted Cushion.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Natural Neutralize Nestling
G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

George’s Generous Gift.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Truly Trustworthy Teen
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naming National Nuisances. S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sewing Satin Stitches.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

School Soon Starts. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple School Scandal
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Librarians Loose Lips. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student Shares Slip
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Printing Precious Photo. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Opulent Oak Owl
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Losing Lucy’s Locket. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying Ticking Trout.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Travelling Through Teddington. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Now Near Nottingham.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moist Mulberry Muffins
S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Smooth Silicone Spatula.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Applying All Acrylic
C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool Cotton Counterpane.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expecting Enormous Eggman
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Naked Nymph. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

House Hardlines Holdout (After doing the Vote 6 times we still don't have a Speaker of the House in Washington.) 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tough Talking Through. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't Haze, *heh
H*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Harry Helps Himself. F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Funny Fishing Fellow
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wee Williams Wetsuit. T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Toddler Temper Tantrum.
m


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Merrily Making Music

C


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool Cookie Cutters.
S


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Silly Song Sung

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scratchy school sweater

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip Roaring Recommendation
N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

No Noisy Neighbours.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stately sailing ship

P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Picture Perfect Palace.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Experience Exciting Era
A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Acting Abilities Audition.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

An Animal Arena
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An Avaricious Aunt. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Terrible Tornado
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

On One’s Own. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natural narrow nook

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knock Kneed Knees. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stainless steel spoon

N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Need New Notebook.
K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitting Knowledge Known.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New natty neckline

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting Enough Enthusiasm
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous Movie Music. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Comical Commerical
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Learning Love Lyrics. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Special scientific studies

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Stocking Stitch.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having Haitian holiday

Y


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Yahoo, Yelled Yachtsman.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My maroon mackintosh 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't Had Haddock
K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Keith Kissed Kath.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Harry hassled Hilda

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ann Adores Art
T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Top Theatre Tickets.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving Some Sweets. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleepy Sloth Sleep
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plump Perfumed Pillow. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Wonderland Wedding
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green Gardening Gloves. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple Stylish Sofa
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aspiring Actor & Actress. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seeing sleepy sloth

H


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Her Happy Hula.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Above average activity 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Orville Outshone Oswald.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donald Defeated Derek.K


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Kevin’s Knockout Kiss.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sally's silly sayings

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snapshot Smiling Sailor
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ralph Rescuing Retriever. R


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Red Ready Reader.
R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Religious Reverence Required

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Direct Downward Dive
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

East End Etiquette. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eagle Egg Eaten
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Needle Notes. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sewing Supply Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfumed Powder Puff. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Friday's Fish Fries
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some Sticky Stuff. F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Five Fumbling Fathers 

s


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple Stitch Scarf.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Foolish Friends Forgetfulness. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School Scheduled Set
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tutorial Testing Tomorrow. W


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Windy, Wet Weather.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resident Ranting & Raving. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Good Grief Group 
P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Paper Pretty Pink.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinky kangaroo kicking

G


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Giant Grumpy Gargoyle.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra early earnings


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Silver Surfer Savings.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salty sailing ship

P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Playing Pan Pipes.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing Sultry Song. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Greeting Generous Grandma
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always Affable Alpaca. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Again And Again
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not Now Nan. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Need New News.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky sausage sauce

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Exquisite Emerald Earring.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grandmas green grass

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunshine, Showers, Soggy!
Y


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your Youngster Yawning.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gradually Going Ga-Ga. A


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Altering Aunties Attic.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crashing Customers Car. R


----------

